#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  «Поиск Источника в море Будды» - продолжение коанов, рассказов о Мастере Фоюане

## Еше Нинбо

Вложение 11682
«Поиск Источника в море Будды» - продолжение коанов, рассказов о Мастере Фоюане 

На трёхлетие со дня ухода Мастера Фоюаня издана новая книга коанов, рассказов о Мастере Фоюане (365 коанов) под названием «Поиск источника в море Будды» 


*365 коанов о великом Учителе школы Чань Фоюане
"Когда пьёшь воду, думай об её источнике"*
(собраны учеником Лай Хао, изданы в 2011 году монастырём Юньмэньсы в память о двухлетии со дня ухода Учителя)
см.:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=18456
скачать можно здесь:
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/dharma/dharma.html



*«Поиск источника в море Будды»* 

*Часть 1
Благодарность к патриархам*

_1.1 Память о патриархах_

*№1
Охрана тела Патриарха*

Мастер Фоюань рассказывал: «В один из дней они (революционеры) поставили нетленное тело Шестого Патриарха на тележку и стали его возить по улицам города Шаогуань, крича, что это тело не настоящее, что это обман и что его нужно сжечь. Однако тело не горело. Они также пытались пробить в теле дыру и вытащить внутренности…

На голову Шестого Патриарха одели железный котелок и написали на нём «Мерзавец», затем тело бросили в главном храме монастыря. Они кричали, что это тело свиньи, тело собаки. Нам не разрешали на всё это смотреть. Потом ночью я украдкой проник в храм и плача, собрал тело Патриарха, поместил его в глиняный чан и учитывая, что меня могут убить в любой момент, а тело Патриарха нельзя вот так потерять, я закопал его у источника девяти драконов под деревом. Я сделал знаки на память, чтобы потом его могли отыскать. Об этом я сообщил сразу Мастеру Дхармы Шэн-И в Гонконг и попросил его приехать и сфотографировать место, чтобы в будущем, когда смута закончится, его могли достать. Тело Мастера Даньтяня также подверглось осквернению. Я его собрал и также закопал под деревом…

Когда закончилась культурная революция, Мастер Фоюань руководил работой по поднятию нетленных тел патриархов. Он говорил, что он тогда рыдал и клялся охранять тело Шестого Патриархи из жизни в жизнь. Он говорил: «Я не до конца выполнил свой долг по охране тела Патриарха, поэтому оно подверглось такому надруганию. Мне очень тяжело осознавать это. В будущем я должен приложить все силы для защиты Сангхи монастыря и не щадя своей жизни буду охранять Шестого Патриарха, не позволяя себе хоть на мгновение потерять бдительность».


*№2 
Не забывать о благодарности к Патриарху*

В монастыре Юньмэньсы каждые три года проводятся посвящения трёх алтарей. Передаются одновременно обеты бхикшу, шраманеры и бодхисаттвы. 
Во время одного из таких посвящений ординарец Мастера Фоюаня принёс ему программу посвящений. Мастер Фоюань просмотрел программу и приказал: «После выдачи монашеских удостоверений во второй половине дня отвезти всех новопосвящённых монахов и монахинь в монастырь Наньхуасы на поклон к Шестому Патриарху».

*№3
Сострадательное сердце великого обета* 
(обет Бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи не становиться Буддой, 
пока не будут освобождены все живые существа)

Учитель Фоюань принял начальные монашеские обеты в сентябре 1941 года у досточтимого Чжи Хуэя на горе Хуэйлун монастыря Цисясы г.Иян. При пострижении ему дали имя Чжэнькун («истинная пустота») и дхармовое имя Синьцзин, что означает «Чистое сердце». (Впоследствии старец Сюйюнь дал ему имя Фоюань, что значит «Источник Будды» и передал ему перед нетленным телом Шестого Патриарха свиток Дхармы как патриарху школы Юньмэнь в 13 поколении).
После социалистической революции все монастыри попали под влияние земельной реформы. Досточтимый Чжи Хуэй был убит. Учитель Фоюань согласно ритуалу поместил его тело в печь для сжигания ушедших из этого мира монахов в монастыре Байлусы. Когда об этом узнали недруги, они стали говорить: «Нужно удалять траву с корнем, иначе потом не оберёшься!» Они хотели схватить его. Учитель Фоюань успел бежать. Ночью он добрался до горы Янмэй местечка Юаньцзян. Там он разместился в шалаше для медитаций с буддийским монахом Мяо Чэном. Он питался кореньями полыни, листьями льна и листьями таро. Он не осмеливался вернуться в Иян. 
Однажды, он на дороге встретил святого человека, который, увидев Фоюаня, сразу же сказал ему: «Ты не убежишь, не убежишь!» Мастер Фоюань испугавшись, быстро вернулся в своё убежище и днём и ночью молился Бодхисаттве Кшитигарбхе. Через некоторое время Фоюань снова встретил этого святого, который на этот раз ему сказал: «В этот же раз сможешь убежать».
И действительно 3-го числа первого лунного месяца, благодаря помощи монахов Чжи Чао и Чан Ина Мастер Фоюань вместе с монахом Цзюе Минем ночью бежали из местечка Малянбао Ияна по направлению провинции Гуандун. Они добрались на юг до монастыря Юньмэньсы, где стали близкими учениками старца Сюйюня. В последствии Мастер Фоюаноь вспоминал, что тогда уже были посланы люди, чтобы схватить его и если бы он бежал на полчаса позже, его бы схватили. Будучи тронутым помощью Бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи, с того времени Мастер Фоюань стал читать сутру коренных обетов Бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи. Он читал её наизусть каждый день утром. 
В конце марта 1958 года Мастеру Фоюаню вдруг приснилось, что Бодхисаттва Кшитигарбха пересел прямо на землю. На следующий день, когда Мастер Фоюань пахал землю, к нему пришли и сказали, что его ищут товарищи из суда. Работники суда, увидев Мастера Фоюаня, предъявили ему ордер на арест, сняли у него отпечатки пальцев. Они сказали ему, что он виновен в совершении преступления и повели его в тюрьму. Тогда не допускались возражения. Они схватили руку Мастера Фоюаня, сделали отпечаток его пальцев на ордере на арест, надели на него наручники и увели с собой. Тогда Мастер Фоюань был весь выпачкан в земле, поэтому ему разрешили зайти в монастырь Наньхуасы и взять чистую одежду. Затем его доставили в отделение милиции уезда Маба. В тот день ему пришлось ночевать на полу. На следующий день у него началась диарея. И тогда его перевели в тюрьму г.Шаогуань на горе Ханьцзяшань. Безвинно он просидел в тюрьме три с половиной года. И только осенью 1961 года его выпустил на волю.
Когда Мастер Фоюань впоследствии вспоминал о том сне, он говорил, что уже тогда понял, что случится что-то нехорошее, поскольку он увидел во сне, как Бодхисаттва Кшитигарбхи садится прямо на землю. И действительно пришло бедствие тюремного заключения. Мастер Фоюань сидел в тюрьме 3,5 года и затем 18 лет был под домашним арестом трудового перевоспитания в монастыре Наньхуасы (монастырь Шестого Патриарха). Хоть он в это время болел и страдал, но Бодхичитта и воля у него становились всё сильней. Он не позволял себе лениться и вечером втайне делал поклоны Бодхисаттве Кшитигарбхе и читал сутру коренных обетов Бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи. Он постоянно чувствовал покровительство и защиту Бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи.
(Прим. переводчика: Здесь нужно сказать, что ученики Мастера Фоюаня считают его самого воплощением Бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи). 

*№4 
Раз являешься сыном Будды, 
то должен отблагодарить Его за милость* 

Мастер Фоюань поехал в провинцию Хунань посмотреть монастырь патриарха Дэшаня. Вернувшись в монастырь Юньмэньсы, он стал причитать: «Раз мы являемся сыновьями Будды, то должны отблагодарить Его за оказанную милость! Сколько страданий претерпел там патриарх, а сейчас монастырь довели до такого плачевного состояния. Кто пойдёт смотреть за ним? Кто станет заботиться о его восстановлении?» 
«Увидев патриарха, у меня заболело сердце. Даже если я умру, я должен восстановить его монастырь. Что вы будете делать, мне всё равно. В прошлом патриарх перенёс столько лишений, специально взбирался по горам, искал место. А сейчас это место пришло в упадок. Даже если я умру там, всё равно я должен туда поехать! 
Увидев то место, я заплакал. Патриарх! В те времена ты был таким могучим…»
( Патриарх Дэшань является учителем чань-мастера Юньмэня. Его монастырь уже восстановлен учеником Мастера Фоюаня досточтимым Минчанем)

*№5
С сердцем, полным радости*

Мастер Фоюань рассказывает: «8 числа 4-го лунного месяца 1952 года я вместе с монахами Цзюеминем, Куаньду и Фаюнем сопровождали старца Сюйюня в Пекин. Когда мы доехали до Уханя, у старца Сюйюня случилось обострение болезни, поэтому нам пришлось остановиться в монастыре Санфосы для лечения. Врач диагностировал пневмонию и назначил импортный стрептомицин. Тогда было очень трудно купить лекарства. В Ухане была труднопереносимая жара. Чтобы купить это лекарство, я обегал весь город и, наконец-таки, нашёл его и купил два тюбика импортного стрептомицина. Моё сердце наполнилось радостью. Я научился делать уколы. Благодаря покровительству Бодхисаттв, проколов старцу два тюбика лекарства, болезнь отступила. Удивительно, когда одним ранним утром старец встал по маленькой нужде и стал надевать сандалии, он вдруг обнаружил там спящую черепашку. В пословице говорится, что черепаха и аист приносят долголетие. И действительно это сбылось, старец Сюйюнь поправился, и его жизнь продлилась.

*№6 
Ясный звук* 

Вечером два монаха пришли в покои настоятеля. 
Первый монах: «Учитель, вы читаете так много книг. С утра до вечера читаете». 
Фоюань: «Нужно читать. Старец Сюйюнь когда обрёл прозрение, произнёс ту знаменитую гатху. Эта гатха такая же…» 
Первый монах: «Капли с карниза крыши звучат отчётливо и ясно. Когда прорваны Ян и Инь (Небо и Земля), тут же сознание успокаивается. Эта гатха такая же, как и гатха Сюйюня «разбита пустота и сумасшедшее сознание тут же успокаивается…». 
Мастер Фоюань: «Да. Когда Пустота разбивается, Земля успокаивается и погружается». 
Второй монах: «Стакан падает на землю, его звук отчётливый и ясный, пустота разбивается…» 
Мастер Фоюань: «Сумасшедшее сознание тут же успокаивается. Ему тогда было 56 лет!» 
Первый монах: «Учитель, когда обретают прозрение, всегда пишут гатхи?» 
Мастер Фоюань: «Это уже от тебя не будет зависеть. Ты невольно заговоришь об этом. «Когда возвращаешься, неожиданно начинаешь чувствовать аромат цветов сливы». 

*№7 
Настоящий Мастер* 

Мастер Фоюань писал в одной из своих книг: «Старец монах Сюйюнь является корифеем чань-буддизма, начиная с эпохи Мин, Цин и до нашего времени. Он является великим просветленным Мастером. Он нёс на себе традиции всех пяти подшкол чань-буддизма. Он посещал учителей и на севере и на юге страны, обошёл всю Поднебесную. В сутре Хуаянь говорится о том, как отрок Шаньцай посещал 53 учителей и обошёл сто городов. А старец Сюйюнь ушёл в монахи уже в неполные двадцать лет, обошёл пешком всю Поднебесную. В 56 лет в монастыре Гаоминьсы во время усиленного недельного медитативного затвора, он обрёл просветление. Тогда он сказал, что у него только устоялось гунфу (мастерство). Он не говорил тогда какое гунфу (технику медитации) он применял». 
«Начиная с династии Сун, в чань-буддизме использовались две техники медитации: смотрение на начало слова и чань безмолвного созерцания. Но секрет чань-буддизма заключается в повороте своего света на его свечение внутрь, чтобы увидеть свою Сущность (Самоприроду). А какой облик у Самоприроды, здесь необходимо перед тем как увидишь этот облик, зарождать чувство сомнения, нужно исследовать. Когда мы исследуем это так, что все горы и реки будут пройдены, то мы увидим весенний пейзаж, где ивы тенисты, а цветы ярки. Это всё очень ясно и доходчиво изложено в наставлениях Мастера Сюйюня для чань-буддийского зала медитации. Он говорил об этом из года в год, во время бесед с друзьями по Дхарме, и давая наставления во время недельных усиленных медитативных сессий. Эти наставления вытекали из его Самоприроды. Это было его внутреннее видение, в них не было ничего надуманного. Поэтому настоящий мастер распространяет Дхарму во благо живых существ и в его сознании нет разделения на «Я» и дхармы (внешние объекты)». 

*№8
Честный и строгий*

8 числа 4-го лунного месяца 1952 года (День рождения Будды Шакьямуни) Мастер Фо Юань вместе с монахами Цзэе Минем, Куань Ду и Фа Юнеем сели на поезд в Пекин, сопровождая старца Сюй Юня. Когда они доехали до Уханя состояние старца Сюй Юня резко ухудшилось, поэтому они были вынуждены остановиться в монастыре Санфосы г.Учан. Их встретил настоятель Да Синь. Когда в монастырь Саньфосы приехал старец Сюй Юнь, утром в главном храме чудесным образом проявилось счастливое предзнаменование: на балке храма появилась большая живая змея, а за статуей Будды появилась большая живая черепаха. Встреча змеи с черепахой – это очень счастливое предзнаменование. Также утром в сандалии старца Сюй Юня появилась маленькая живая черепашка, тоже как счастливое предзнаменование долгой жизни. Настоятель Да Синь принял решение провести семидневное усиленное моление Будде Амитабхе. Он хотел, чтобы старец Сюй Юнь остался и отпраздновал в монастыре свой День рождения. Но старец Сюй Юнь не любил праздновать Дни рождения, поэтому  он решил ехать дальше в Пекин. 
В поезде Мастер Фоюань каждый день регулярно делал старцу Сюй Юню прививки, всеми силами заботясь об Учителе. Когда первого числа восьмого месяца поезд прибыл в Пекин, на вокзале старца Сюй Юня встречали несколько десятков человек во главе с г-ном Ли Цзишэнем с супругой, Е Гунчжо, Чжоу Шуцзя и другими. Старца Сюй Юня отвезли в монастырь Гуанхуасы. Затем они переехали в другой монастырь для организации азиатско-тихоокеанского молебна за мир.
В Пекине утром было принято кушать чжоу (жидкую кашу) из риса или чумизы с несолёными пампушками, приготовленными на пару. Но иногда повара просто разбавляли кипячёной водой оставшийся с вечера варёный рис, делая из него чжоу. Старец Сюй Юнь не возражал против этого. Но Мастеру Фо Юаню это не понравилось. В один из дней на завтраке Мастер Фо Юань вспылил и опрокинул чашку со старым жидким рисом на пол и сказал: «Это разве чжоу? Старцу Сюй Юню уже больше 100 лет! Как он может есть этот твёрдый рис? Безобразие!» После этого скандала повара уже не осмеливались в следующий раз подавать старцу Сюй Юню рис, разбавленный водой вместо жидкой каши чжоу. Но Мастер Фо Юань из-за этого впал в немилость. Все стали говорить, что он не должен был себя так вести. Когда стала формироваться Всекитайская ассоциация буддизма, Мастера Фоюаня отстранили и не разрешали ему больше быть ординарцем у старца Сюй Юня. 
Когда впоследствии Мастер Фо Юань вспоминал об этом, он смело говорил: 
«Мне всё равно. Если есть несправедливость, я всегда об этом буду говорить!».

*№9
Воспоминание о сжигании пальца*

В келье настоятеля журналист взял интервью у Мастера Фоюаня.
Журналист: «Ваше Святейшество, Мастер Сюйюнь в своё время сжёг себе палец. Вы также сожгли себе палец. Можете ли Вы рассказать о причинах этого?
Мастер Фоюань: В «Автобиографии Мастера Сюйюня» говорится об этом. Старец Сюйюнь сделал это для того, чтобы отблагодарить за милость свою мать. Он родился в рубашке, в виде мясного комочка. Мать, когда увидела это, умерла от страха. Поэтому он не видел своей матери. И он решил отблагодарить её. Тогда он как раз поклонялся рингсел (останки Будды) в монастыре Аювансы. Он тогда сильно заболел, не мог вставать с кровати. Тогда он сказал, что хочет сжечь палец. Все стали уговаривать его отказаться от этого намерения, потому что это очень опасно. Но он сказал в ответ: «Это я хочу сделать в знак благодарности моей матери. Если я умру, ничего страшного». Он настаивал на том, чтобы совершить ритуал сжигания пальца. Тогда его под руки повели в храм, помогли ему сделать все необходимые приготовления. Когда церемония сжигания пальца была завершена, у мастера Сюйюня всё тело наполнилось лёгкостью. Он сразу почувствовал себя лучше и смог самостоятельно вернуться в свою келью. Это было благое воздаяние от Будды. 
Я сжёг палец в 1952 году здесь в главном храме Будды Шакьямуни. Это был день святого рождения бодхисаттвы Гуаньинь (Авалокитешвары). В то время было неспокойно, был беспорядок. Монахов выгоняли из монастырей, ломали статуи Будд, сжигали буддийские сутры. Я сжёг этот палец, чтобы очистить свою карму. В то время каждый день хватали буддийских монахов».
Журналист: «А мастер Сюйюнь был ли в то время в монастыре Юньмэньсы?
Мастер Фоюань: «Да он был здесь. И я тоже был здесь. Старца Сюйюня заперли тогда в келье настоятеля. Его избили так, что он лежал без сознания несколько суток и тогда же он побывал в небесных землях Тушита».
Журналист: «Ох!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Заперли дверь и стали избивать. Бхикшу Вэйинь тоже там был тогда. Я тогда был в должности чжикэ (монах, ответственный за приём гостей)…».

*№10
Трудно обо всём рассказать*

Мастер Фоюань безвинно просидел в тюрьме 3 года 6 месяцев. На трудовом перевоспитании в монастыре Наьхуасы он ещё пробыл 18 лет. О тяготах этого периода его жизни мы можем узнать из его рассказа:
«Двадцать один год я пробыл в монастыре Наньхуасы. Я работал в поле, пахал землю, ходил в горы и собирал хворост, валил высохшие деревья, ремонтировал черепичные крыши монастыря, ремонтировал отхожее место, делал кухонную печь, водил трактор, работал граблями и пахал в поле, сторожил ночью. Начиная от пещеры черепахи и деревни Чжунсин Хуан-у до местечка Жао-у Ян-у всё мною исхожено. Все местные горы и долины имеют следы моих ног. На каждом клочке земли здесь пролиты мой пот и даже моя кровь. Действительно здесь есть высочайшая кармическая связь, очень глубокая сила кармы. О делах того времени можно рассказывать и писать бесконечно…».

*№11
Воспоминания о прошлом*

В покоях настоятеля монахи беседовали о делах прошлого с мастером Фоюанем.
Мастер Фоюань вспоминал: «В то время я был на трудовом перевоспитании в монастыре Наньхуасы. (В 1958 году в период кампании борьбы с правым уклоном Мастер Фоюань был безвинно осуждён на три с половиной года тюрьмы. В 1961 году его выпустили, и затем он 18 лет был под надзором  на трудовом перевоспитании в монастыре Наньхуасы. В этот период он перенёс много страданий. Рискуя жизнью, он спас нетленные тела Шестого Патриарха и патриарха Даньтяня. Мастера Фоюаня постоянно избивали, а однажды ему в суп подложили вышивальную иглу. Он её заметил случайно, когда дул на горячий суп, чудом избежав мучительной смерти).  Это было очень трагично. Можно сказать, что, находясь на пути людей, я пережил немало страданий и из других 5 путей существования сансары. Меня запирали и не давали мне еды. Я был на грани голодной смерти, а они ещё специально снаружи тюремной камеры расставляли вкусную еду и махали, чтобы её запах распространился до меня. Я прямо умирал от голода. Хотелось есть, но еды не давали. Широко раскрыв глаза, оставалось только смотреть, как надзиратели едят. Они не считали нас за людей и хотели нас отправить на тот свет. Ещё заставляли работать. Мы работали как лошади, как скот. Мне приходилось даже есть говядину, они специально меня ею кормили, чтобы навредить мне. Хоть она и попадала в рот, но не лезла внутрь. Я не знал, что они дают говядину. Когда она попадала в рот, только тогда я чувствовал, что это мясо. Также с лягушками, я тоже их не мог есть. Один из заключённых по фамилии Ян сделал для нас блюдо из лягушек. Когда он дал мне его попробовать, я взял его и тут же выплюнул. Я спросил: «Что это?». Он ответил: «Лягушки». Я ему сказал: «Чёрт возьми! Почему ты хочешь мне навредить?» И тут же я выплюнул их.
Я даже от голода пробовал мясо змеи. Один из каторжан, это было летом, возвратившись с исправительных работ, услышал в своей комнате шум. Оказалось, что к нему под кровать заползла большая змея. Он тогда закрыл дверь, одел резиновые сапоги, взял в руки палку и убил змею. Затем он снял с неё шкуру и приготовил блюдо с остатками арахиса и дал его нам. Мы тогда работали все вместе, и было неудобно отказываться. Но от этого блюда у меня началась рвота».

*№12 
Дружба буддистов* 

Мастер Фоюань и досточтимый Бэньхуань (в настоящее время почётный председатель всекитайской ассоциации буддизма КНР) оба являлись близкими учениками старца Сюйюня. 8 числа первого лунного месяца 1948 года досточтимый Бэньхуань получил от Мастера Сюйюня передачу Дхармы школы Линьцзи чань-буддизма. В этот же год Мастер Сюйюнь назначил досточтимого Бэньхуаня настоятелем монастыря Наньхуасы. 3 числа 8 лунного месяца 1951 года Мастер Фоюань получил от старца Сюйюня передачу Дхармы школы Юньмэнь. В 1953 году в день рождения буддийского защитника бодхисаттвы Вэйто Мастер Фоюань по милостивому приказу старца Сюйюня был возведён в ранг настоятеля монастыря Юньмэньсы. Досточтимые Фоюань и Бэньхуань стали осуществлять руководство над двумя крупными монастырями Наньхуасы и Юньмэньсы, восстановленными Мастером Сюйюнем. Как в период гонений, так и в мирное время оба мастера, являясь братьями в Дхарме, более пятидесяти лет заботились друг о друге и помогали друг другу. Их глубокая дружба была видна в повседневной жизни, и была очень трогательной. 
Досточтимый Бэньхуань был в своё время настоятелем монастыря Наньхуасы. В 1953 и 1956 годах он там организовывал проведение коллективных монашеских посвящений. Он попросил тогда старца Сюйюня приехать для дачи посвящений. Но старец Сюйюнь поручил это Мастеру Фоюаню, который приехал в монастырь Наньхуасы для дачи монашеских посвящений. 
В начале 80-х годов Мастер Фоюань снова возвратился в монастырь Юньмэньсы. А досточтимый Бэньхуань стал настоятелем монастыря Бечуаньсы на горе Даньсяшань. Оба монастыря нуждались в восстановлении. Однажды оба мастера встретились, и речь зашла о восстановлении монастырей и строительстве. Досточтимый Бэньхуань сказал: «Один упасака финансирует строительство монастыря, но не можем закупить арматуру, поэтому начало строительства всё время откладывается». Мастер Фоюань стал его успокаивать: «Вам не нужно беспокоиться. Я позабочусь об этом для Вас». Как раз это был период начала эпохи реформы и открытости. Все отрасли народного хозяйства стремительно развивались. Провинция Гуандун находилась впереди, и здесь везде шло строительство, поэтому возник дефицит арматуры. Когда Мастер Фоюань говорил об этом, у него ещё не было полной уверенности. Но он решил вначале успокоить досточтимого Бэньхуаня. Впоследствии благодаря многочисленным связям этот вопрос был решён.   

*№13
Изначально самодостаточны*

В монастыре Наньхуасы проводили посвящения в монахи. Пригласили досточтимого Хунчуаня из Тайваня для участия в посвящениях в качестве карма ачарьи.
В ходе визита в Китай он заехал в монастырь Юньмэньсы, (что недалеко от монастыря Наньхуасы), чтобы увидеться с Мастером Фоюанем.
Мастер Фоюань: «В ходе передачи монашеских посвящений Вы, наверное, очень устаёте? Бхикшу и бхикшуни 7 дней должны восходить на алтарь посвящений?»
Досточтимый Хунчюань: «Да».
Мастер Фоюань: «Тогда в эти дни Вы очень устали».
Досточтимый Хунчюань: «Ничего. Пока жив для меня является честью служить буддизму. Это также мой обет (Бодхисаттвы). Но я сейчас только живу одним днём. Когда уже не смогу ничего делать (из-за возраста), то ничего не поделаешь».
Мастер Фоюань: «Для монаха всё равно. Не надо обращать внимание на вопрос жизни и смерти. Сколько сможем сделать, столько и делаем. В какой день надо будет умереть, в тот день и умрём. Не надо об этом заботиться!»
Досточтимый Хунчюань стал прощаться. 
Мастер Фоюань: «Хорошо. Я Вас плохо принял, был недостаточно внимателен к Вам (как к гостю)».
Досточтимый Хунчюань: «Что Вы! Что Вы!» (Досточтимый Хунчюань стал делать подношение Мастеру Фоюаню)
Мастер Фоюань: «Не надо. Вам не надо мне давать и мне не надо давать Вам».
Досточтимый Хунчюань: «Вам не нужно мне давать (делать подношение)».
Мастер Фоюань: «Конечно. Ведь Вы сами драгоценность Так Приходящего!»
Все засмеялись. Но досточтимый Хунчюань снова попытался сделать подношение.
Мастер Фоюань: «Нет, нет. Не могу принять. Не надо, не надо!»
Досточтимый Хунчюань всё равно стал настаивать: «Примите, примите!»
Мастеру Фоюань стало не удобно отказываться и он сказал своему ординарцу Лайхао: «Принеси чай досточтимому в качестве подношения».
Мастер Фоюань: «Давайте поиграем в эти игры. Ха-ха»
Встреча прошла в тёплой, дружеской атмосфере.

*№14
Фоюань и Бэньхуань как одна семья*

Однажды, Мастер Фоюань прибыл в Гуанчжоу для участия в совещании политического консультативного совета. Во время регистрации он узнал, что
на совещание также прибыл старейшина Бэньхуань. Тогда Мастер Фоюань, оставив в номере свой багаж, отправился вместе с учениками навестить досточтимого Бэньхуаня. 
По традиции, выражая своё самое высокое уважение, Мастер Фоюань вместе с учениками сделал простирание, увидев досточтимого Бэньхуаня.
В ответ, досточтимый Бэньхуань также совершил простирание.
Обоим старейшинам уже было за семьдесят, но выглядели они ещё очень бодрыми и энергичными.
Мастер Фоюань, хоть и прибыл для участия в официальном совещании, был одет в простую с заплатами монашескую рясу, на ногах у него были соломенные сандалии. В руках у него был чаньский посох. Он сидел спокойно и непринуждённо, в нём чувствовалось достоинство и внутреннее постижение старого адепта школы Чань.
Досточтимый Бэньхуань радостно взял за руку Мастера Фоюаня, и сел рядом с ним. Он был так обрадован, как будто бы увидел после долгой разлуки родного брата. Они расспрашивали друг друга о жизни, чувствовалась искренность, присутствующие были растроганы.
«Давай! Возьмём взаймы цветы и подарим их Будде» - стал шутить досточтимый Бэньхуань. (имя Фоюань переводится как Будда-источник). Он взял фрукты и стал раздавать их присутствующим.
«Хорошо. Сегодня будем вместе есть старый корень (Имя Бэньхуань. Первый иероглиф Бэнь переводится как корень, суть)» - засмеялся в ответ Мастер Фоюань. 
«Завтра будем есть старого Будду» - заметил досточтимый Бэньхуань.
Оба старейшины обменивались шутками и как бы состязались в коанах. Они развеселили всех присутствующих.

*№15
Одна привязанность*

Когда Мастер Фоюань лежал в больнице города Гуанчжоу, молодой настоятель монастыря Юньмэньсы досточтимый Минсян пришёл к нему, чтобы доложить о некоторых нюансах по регистрации института буддизма высшего уровня в монастыре Юньмэньсы.
Мастер Фоюань посчитал, что необходимо написать письмо тогдашнему председателю всекитайской ассоциации буддизма досточтимому Ичэну, чтобы объяснить ему сложившуюся ситуацию.
Он стал сам писать письмо. Но из-за состояния здоровья ему было это очень трудно сделать. Мастер Фоюань стал писать очень медленно, вкладывая всю силу в написание каждого иероглифа. Несколько строчек письма он писал около часа. 
Все присутствующие были тронуты волевыми и духовными качествами Мастера Фоюаня.
*
№16
Уважать старых людей как драгоценность*

Мастер Фоюань с чувством сказал: «Чтобы быть человеком, нужно понимать других. Молодые должны входить в положение старых людей. Рождение, старость, болезни, смерть – четыре страдания.
Старые монахи в монастыре уже в монашестве несколько десятков лет. Если человек состарился, то вы уже не обращаете на него внимания? Монахи должны заботиться друг о друге. Как же можно не заботиться? Вы должны понять это. Сейчас вы молодые, когда вы состаритесь, вы поймёте».

*№17
Почитать родителей, уважать учителей*

В одиннадцатый лунный месяц в монастыре Юньмэньсы проводились усиленные периоды сидячей медитации, чередующейся с медитацией в ходьбе. Мастер Фоюань велел одному из учителей института буддизма монастыря передать каждому шраманере, чтобы они написали письмо своим родителям и учителям и выслали им немного денег в знак благодарности.
Вечером на последней сессии сидячей медитации Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Я только что велел, чтобы шраманеры выслали немного денег своим родителям и учителям. Чтобы они не беспокоились о вас и хорошенько молились Будде Амитабхе. Кто из родителей не беспокоиться о своих детях? Конечно, беспокоятся! Поэтому вы должны быть послушными и понимающими. Вы вступили на Путь в ранней молодости – это очень труднодостижимо».

*№18
Источник линии Дхармы*

Когда ординарец Мастера Фоюаня поехал поступать в институт буддизма в Сингапуре, Мастер Фоюань заполнил для него рекомендательное письмо. В пункте, называемом отношения рекомендателя и экзаменующегося, Мастер Фоюань написал: «От одного источника линии Дхармы».

*№19
Отблагодарить за великую милость Будду*

В феврале 2008 года в монастыре Юньмэньсы проводили монашеские посвящения трёх алтарей для монахов и монахинь (одновременно принимаются обеты шраманеры, бхикшу и Бодхисаттвы). Мастер Фоюань был главным руководителем церемонии принятия обетов (длятся одну неделю). Хоть и не всегда посвящающиеся могли видеть Мастера Фоюаня на посвящениях, но все кадровые расстановки и назначения проводились им лично. Если в ходе церемоний случались какие-то изменения, Мастер Фоюань до глубокой ночи просматривал  «Образцовый свод правил трёх алтарей», чтобы удостовериться в правильности хода посвящений.  Но он всегда лично присутствовал на традиционном обеде 10 учителей, дающих монашеские обеты, подношении тысяче монахов и во время снятия коллективной фотографии. Хоть и казалось, что это очень легко для него только показаться на виду у всех, но в действительности Мастер Фоюань преодолевал очень много трудностей, которые были не все известны. Только благодаря огромной воле он выдерживал эти мероприятия. На церемонии вегетарианского подношения тысяче монахов Мастер Фоюань сидел на самом почётном месте в центре. Он сказал только одну фразу: «Каждый сам ест и утоляет свой голод. Каждый сам решает вопрос жизни и смерти». Он ничего не стал есть и удалился.
Когда все важные мероприятия посвящений закончились, Мастер Фоюань поспешил в больницу…
*
№20
Растрогать Небо и Землю*

В августе 2006 года Мастер Фоюань вместе с монахами Мингуй, Минго, ординарцами-монахами Лайци, Лайгуан и Лайхао, а также группой мирян-буддистов прибыли в монастырь Амитабхи в Дали для участия в интронизации настоятеля досточтимого Шэнгуана.
После экскурсии к Эрхайскому морю, Мастер Фоюань велел монаху Минго вместе с мирянами-буддистами отправиться в ночь на гору Цзицзу для поклонения святыням. После окончания интронизации Мастер Фоюань решил вернуться в монастырь Юньмэньсы. А монаху Минго и следовавшим с ним 7-8 буддистам велел отправиться в Лицзян, Куньмин по святым местам.
Через три дня, когда группа возвращалась в автобусе в уезд Жуюань (где находится монастырь Юньмэньсы), ординарцу Лайгуану позвонил по телефону Мастер Фоюань и спросил до куда они уже доехали. Ординарец Лайгуан сказал, что уже почти приехали в уезд Жуюань. Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Тогда хорошо».
Через полчаса им стало известно, что Мастер Фоюань сломал ногу, и они поехали прямо в больницу. Когда они прибыли в больницу один из монахов сказал, что час назад, лёжа в машине скорой помощи, Мастер Фоюань как раз им и звонил. Но его заботила не его нога, а добрались ли они до монастыря, чтобы отправить, если что, за ними машину.
Когда все услышали это, все невольно заплакали.


...

*№74 
Следовать учению в практике* 

Один мирянин-буддист (генин) только начав изучать буддизм, сразу же решил уйти дома в ретрит. Он написал Мастеру Фоюаню письмо, в котором просил дать конкретные наставления по уединённой практике в ретрите. Мастер Фоюань написал ему в ответном письме: «Раз уж ты читал истории о Миларепе, то должен знать, что изучение Дхармы Будды должно осуществляться на личном опыте. Но этот личный опыт отличается в зависимости от конкретного человека, времени и места. Миларепа родился в Тибете, поэтому он практиковал Дхарму Будды, используя различные аскезы. Ты в Пекине, поэтому должен хорошенько трудиться на своей работе. Ты должен наладить семейные и общественные связи для практики Дхармы Будды. Когда твои слова и дела получат признание в обществе, когда окружающие будут уважать твоё человеческое достоинство – это будет показателем настоящей пользы от изучения буддизма. В противном случае, если ты запрёшь себя в квартире и будешь целыми днями читать сутры и молиться Будде, то даже если ты выучишь наизусть всю Трипитаку, от этого не будет пользы. Окружающие будут считать тебя странным и станут порочить Дхарму Будды. Таким образом, даже самая лучшая Дхарма будет тобой испорчена. Поэтому чтобы по-настоящему изучать Дхарму Будды ты должен честно работать, искренне служить людям, слушаться родителей, уважать коллег по работе. Нужно всегда быть скромным и не спорить кто прав, кто виноват. Это и есть правильный путь в изучении буддизма. Касательно чтения сутр и моления Будде следует в зависимости от конкретной ситуации каждый день читать определённые тексты, но не чересчур много. Каждый день придерживайся этого и не отступай назад. Запомни, что в изучении буддизма важно постоянство и долговременное устремление. Кроме того, в буддизме говорят о сознании прозрения, сознании чистоты. Ты должен в каждый момент осознавать свои слова и поступки. Нельзя пропускать ни одной мысли. Самосущность (Самоприрода) Истинной Таковости изначально чиста. Хорошая это или плохая мысль, не нужно её держать в сознании. Когда в сознании нет дел, то естественно становится легко и радостно и откуда могут взяться тогда расстройства и неудачи в делах?» 

*№96 
Сердце привязать к Дао (Пути)* 

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: 
"Монах должен привязать своё сознание к Пути, должен отбросить мирские привычки. Если ты даже во сне постоянно видишь себя не в облике буддийского монаха, то тебе не стать монахом!" 

*№134 
Руки, не оставляющие чувств* 

В миру игра на древнем цине, искусство чайной церемонии, наверное, в высшей степени изысканное занятие. 
Раньше в монастыре Юньмэнь был монах, который раздобыл себе древний цин и весь день на нём наигрывал. 
Однажды, когда в зале чаньской медитации началась медитативная сессия и вывесили табличку «Соблюдать тишину», этот монах продолжал играть на цине. Мастер Фоюань направился прямо к нему на звук музыки и без лишних слов своей тростью разбил его цин. Говорят, что этому цину было несколько сот лет. 

*№234 
Неуклонно придерживаться своих принципов* 

У Мастера Фоюаня, однажды, взяли интервью. Ему передали список вопросов и он письменно дал на них следующие ответы: 

1 Вопрос: 
- Среди всех учебных заведений Китая какую специфику Вы бы хотели привнести в свой институт буддизма? Достигли ли Вы своей цели? 
Мастер Фоюань: 
- Вначале должно идти изучение истин учения, затем практика и достижение реализации. Нам нужно всю жизнь постепенно усиливать себя. 

2 Вопрос: - Вы один из немногих оставшихся просветлённых мастеров буддизма современности. Как Вы считаете, могут ли в будущем появиться такие просветлённые мастера как Сюйюнь, Тайсюй и Хун-И? Какие усилия должны приложить современные молодые монахи, чтобы стать такими же просветлёнными мастерами? 

Мастер Фоюань: 
- Таланты есть. Если объединить усилия, с одной стороны усилив работу по кропотливому воспитанию монахов и с другой стороны прибавив к этому личные усилия и борьбу самих монахов за просветление, то этого можно достигнуть. 

3 Вопрос: 
- Можно ли сохранить единство городских и «лесных» монастырей? Каких традиций должен придерживаться каждый из них? 

Мастер Фоюань: 
- Всё зависит от человека. Если в лесном монастыре не будет правильного руководства, то он не станет хорошим. А если в шумном городском монастыре будет руководить просветлённый монах, то с таким же успехом можно воспитывать талантливых монахов – Драгоценную Сангху. 

4 Вопрос:- В условиях социализма, в каком направлении должен развиваться буддизм. Как в ходе своего развития буддизму сохранить свою независимость и индивидуальность? 

Мастер Фоюань: 
- В любую эпоху любая организация должна неуклонно придерживаться своих базовых принципов. 

*№265 
Ответы на вопросы* 

Один монах, прибывший с горы Цинюань, задал Мастеру Фоюаню несколько вопросов. 
На вопрос о практике Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Придерживаться труднодостижимой тупости (в значении отбросить мирские ценности, славу, богатство и т.д.)» 
На вопрос об отношениях между мужчинами и женщинами, Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Меньше общаться, а лучше всего вообще не общаться». 
На вопрос о клешах (аффектах), Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Утруждать своё сознание и тело, чтобы клеши не смогли появиться». 

*№272 
Учителя людей и неба, великие мужи* 

Монах спросил настоятельницу женского отделения «Маленький западный рай» монастыря Юньмэнь досточтимую Минцзин: 
- Как вы сегодня будете отмечать праздник? 
Минцзин: 
- Какой праздник? 
Монах: 
- Ваш праздник. 
Монахиня: 
- 8 марта женский день. 
Минцзин: 
- Я действительно не знаю. 
Мастер Фоюань: 
- Они уже давно стали великими мужами! 
Все были обрадованы, услышав это.

Перевод коанов будет ежедневно пополняться здесь:
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic4057.html

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> 2 Вопрос: - Вы один из немногих оставшихся просветлённых мастеров буддизма современности.





> А если в шумном городском монастыре будет руководить просветлённый монах,


Что тут означает "просветленный"? Неужели архат?

----------


## Joy

Еше Нинбо, спасибо, что неустанно напоминаете о Дхарме этому безумному форуму _/|\_

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Что тут означает "просветленный"? Неужели архат?


Будда.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Еше Нинбо, спасибо, что неустанно напоминаете о Дхарме этому безумному форуму _/|\_


Нам всем нужно сконцентрироваться на своих недостатках, чтобы их исправлять у себя. Шестой Патриарх сказал: "Если практикующий идёт по Пути по-настоящему, он не видит ошибок у других".

Постараюсь не лениться :Smilie:  и постепенно здесь размещать перевод 365 коанов о Мастере Фоюане.

----------


## Бо

А где начало рассказов??? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А где начало рассказов???


Вот начало:
365 коанов об Учителе школы Чань Фоюане
"Когда пьёшь воду, думай об её источнике"
(собраны учеником Лай Хао, изданы в 2011 году монастырём Юньмэньсы в память о двухлетии со дня ухода Учителя)
см.:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=18456

"Поиск источника в море Будды" - это вторая часть, также включающая  365 коанов. Пока что я перевёл только несколько коанов выборочно.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

_1.2 Дверь амриты открыта_

*№21
Искусный метод обуздания*

В монастыре Юньмэньсы проводили ритуал отпускания живых существ на волю. Один мирянин-буддист, никогда сильно не работавший, нёс ведро с живой рыбой. Он еле передвигал ноги и качался из стороны в сторону.
Мастер Фоюань, увидев это, закричал: «Скорее идите сюда смотреть! Это человек, который никогда дома не работал, лентяй. Скорее идите сюда смотреть!»
Этот мирянин-буддист покрылся краской и был готов провалиться под землю.
Впоследствии он с благодарностью вспоминал об этом, поскольку таким методом Мастер Фоюань обуздал его лень. Он получил от этого много пользы и изменился к лучшему.

*№22
Драгоценные гости*

Два мирянина-буддиста сопровождали Мастера Фоюаня на прогулке. Один шраманера не послушался и тут же получил посохом Мастера Фоюаня по голове. У шраманеры сразу же вскочила шишка. 
Один из этих двух мирян-буддистов высунул язык от удивления. Другой же, набравшись смелости, спросил: «Если мы тоже не будем слушаться, тоже получим посохом в назидание?»
Мастер Фоюань засмеялся: «Нет, нельзя. Вы мои драгоценные гости».

*№23
Не обращать внимания*

Один мирянин-буддист спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Учитель, у меня постоянно мысли-клеши в голове. Что с ними делать?».
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Не надо бояться появления мыслей-клеш. Также не надо на них обращать внимания и они исчезнут сами собой».

*№24
Постоянно радеть об усердии*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Не нужно бояться много заниматься делами! Если больше делать дел, то можно уменьшить свою негативную карму, накопить заслуги, раньше стать Буддой! А те, которые ничем не занимаются, лентяи? Они пусть тогда двигаются помаленьку. Помаленьку становятся Буддами!»

*№25
С искренностью*

У Мастера Фоюаня была привычка. Если только кто ему присылал деньги, независимо от их количества, даже 3-5 юаней, он всегда лично писал в ответ письмо благодарности. Ординарец вспоминал, что один человек каждый месяц присылал Мастеру Фоюаню в качестве подношения 10 юаней, но не оставлял своего настоящего обратного адреса и имени. И каждый раз Мастер Фоюань подходил к алтарю, ставил благовоние и молился за этого человека. Затем Мастер Фоюань передавал эти деньги в кхэтхан (канцелярия по регистрация гостей) в общую кассу монастыря.

*
№26
Такова Дхарма*

Американец Билл Портер, переводчик китайского языка и автор книги «Багаж Дзэн» отправился на первую встречу с Мастером Фоюанем.
Когда он пришёл к нему, Мастер Фоюань сразу спросил его в лоб: «Чего ты боишься?»
Билл Портер не успел ответить, а Мастер Фоюань уже отошёл в сторону и стал разговаривать с группой мирян-буддистов. Все стали посмеиваться. Затем Мастер Фоюань снова подошёл к нему и продолжил: «Скажи, чего ты, в конце концов, боишься?» Затем Мастер Фоюань повернулся и ушёл.
Во время второй встречи Билл Портер увидел, что Мастера Фоюаня всё время сопровождают два ординарца и прислуживают ему. Тогда он спросил: «Ваше Святейшество, вроде бы в прошлый раз у Вас здоровье было лучше, чем сейчас».
Мастер Фоюань улыбнулся и ответил: «Рождение, старость, болезни и смерть рано или поздно настигают нас. У всех это бывает, это нормально».

*№27
Моя болезнь будет излечена,
 только если успокоится сознание живых существ*

«Алло! Кто это?» - Мастер Фоюань взял трубку телефона - «Это Вы. Я в последнее время себя плохо чувствую. Мне ставят капельницы. Два дня ставят, два дня перерыв. Даже не хожу теперь без посторонней помощи. Пусть Ваше сознание хорошенько успокоится, и тогда я поправлюсь».

*№28
Были растроганы*

Освящение монастыря Сисинь в г.Чанша в 2006 году (настоятель досточтимый И Чэн).
Поскольку Мастер Фоюань и досточтимый И Чэн (на тот момент председатель всекитайской ассоциации буддизма КНР) имели очень глубокую дружбу на пути Дхармы, поэтому они часто помогали друг другу.
Мастер Фоюань велел тогда почти всем ученикам и учителям института буддизма монастыря Юньмэньсы принять участие в этом мероприятии. Более того, он сам вместе с капельницей, отправился для участия в освящении. Врачам, медсёстрам, ординарцам ничего не оставалось, как сопровождать Мастера Фоюаня, который сидел в инвалидной коляске. Превозмогая различные неудобства пятидневного (туда и обратно) пути на поезде, в зимний период времени Мастер Фоюань поддержал проведение этого важного мероприятия. Прибыв на место, Мастер Фоюань только лишь осмотрел весь монастырь, посидел немного в покоях настоятеля и ушёл. Он не появлялся на торжественных мероприятиях, в которых участвовало много публики. Эта его скромность и искренний дух в поддержке Дхармы Будды очень сильно всех растрогали. Неудивительно, что когда досточтимый И Чэн впоследствии узнал, что Мастер Фоюань ушёл в Нирвану, он очень горевал и плача, говорил: «Если монастырь Юньмэньсы (Мастер Фоюань был 50 лет там бессменным настоятелем) меня позовёт, я готов взобраться даже на гору из мечей и спуститься в огненное море!»

*№29
Отбросить* 

К Мастеру Фоюаню на аудиенцию пришёл один мирянин-буддист. Они стали пить вместе чай. И этот буддист задал вопрос: «Ваше Святейшество, как можно достичь Прозрения?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Если отбросишь, то и прозреешь. Всю жизнь пытаемся отбросить это». Помолчав немного, он добавил: «Очень трудно!»


*№30 
Посмотреть на Вас*

К Мастеру Фоюаню пришёл один мирянин-буддист на аудиенцию.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Что Вам нужно?»
Мирянин-буддист ответил: «Я пришёл посмотреть на Вас».
Мастер Фоюань сурово посмотрел на него, затем повернулся левым боком, правым, затем развернулся и сказал: «Смотрите! Смотрите!»
Мирянин-буддист оказался в растерянности.

*№31
Откуда пришли?*

Мастер Фоюань лежал в больнице г.Шаогуань. К нему пришла буддистка навестить его. Мастер Фоюань посмотрел на неё и спросил: «Откуда Вы пришли?»
Буддистка улыбнулась и ответила: «Я приехала из провинции Хунань. Но уже очень давно».
Мастер Фоюань пристально посмотрел на неё, сощурив глаза, но ничего не сказал…
Буддистка как будто бы что-то поняла.

*№32
Созерцающий ишвара (сам в себе)
 (другое имя Гуаньинь или Авалокитешвары)*

Один трудник, желающий постричься в монахи, прожил в монастыре Юньмэньсы несколько дней, но из-за напряжённой работы на кухне, очень устал. Поэтому он немного упал духом. Он прогуливался по монастырю и вдруг на дорожке, ведущей к дому памяти Мастеру Сюйюню и ретритному дому, столкнулся с Мастером Фоюанем, который шёл один без трости вниз с горы. Трудник сразу же подбежал к нему наверх и, не долго думая, сказал: «Учитель, моё сознание не может успокоиться».
Мастер Фоюань, спускаясь вниз, ответил, пребывая в созерцательном состоянии: «Смотри, здесь или нет созерцающий ишвара?» Сказав это, он пошёл дальше, не останавливаясь.

*№33
Каждый день хороший*

В канун Нового Года в монастыре Юньмэньсы традиционно проводилось чаепитие. Мастер Фоаюнь дал наставления:
- Жизнь «ушедших из дома» (буддийских монахов и монахинь), их мировоззрение отличаются от мирского. Но в плане проведения Нового Года, праздников мы также встречаем и принимаем гостей, также едим и празднично одеваемся.
- Миряне стремятся к имени и выгоде. Деньги, сексуальность, имя, еда, сон, развлечения – они стремятся к этим вещам. Мы же следуем карме, сохраняя невозмутимость Таковости. Они проводят Новый Год, мы также его проводим. Обычная психология празднования Нового Года. Мастер Юньмэнь говорил: «Каждый день празднуем Новый Год, каждый день счастливый». В действительности, нет никакого Нового Года, никаких праздников. Одно мгновение (мысль) – это 10 тысяч лет, а десять тысяч лет - это одно мгновение. Одна мысль (мгновение) - это 10 тысяч лет.
*
№34
Дхарма – это лучшее подношение* 

Поскольку размер ноги Мастера Фоюаня очень большой, один  новопостриженный монах сам сделал и прислал ему ботинки. Мастер Фоюань ответил ему в письме:
- Получил посылку. Пожалуйста, не беспокойтесь. Не нужно делать зимние ботинки. Если уже сделали, то не надо присылать, поскольку у меня уже есть обувь. Я уже состарился, живу одним днём. Вещи усиливают у нас алчность. Вы днём очень устаёте, кроме того, ещё медитируете в позе лотоса в зале йогической медитации. Патриархи велели нам вырабатывать постоянство (долгосрочное сердце). Даже если практиковаться в одной Дхарме, можно разрешить вопрос жизни и смерти.  Главное – это сохранять памятование, присутствие. Кодекс винаи для шраманеры я уже нашёл и высылаю его Вам. Надеюсь, что Вы будете хорошенько практиковаться. Желаю Вам спокойствия и радости.

*№35
Игра посреди болезни*

Один монах вместе с мирянами-буддистами пришли в покои настоятеля: «Старейшина, мы пришли поздравить Вас с Новым Годом!»
Мастер Фоюань болел и лежал на кровати. Его состояние было неважным, но он очень сострадательно, несмотря на болезнь, стал давать им наставления: «Это не просто. Я каюсь».
Монах: «Мы всегда получали Вашу заботу, поэтому хотим сделать что-нибудь для Будды».
Мастер Фоюань: «Это не просто. Если вы будете служить Будде – это очень хорошо!»
Монах: «Ваша болезнь взята Вами на себя за живых существ».
Мастер Фоюань зарыдал: «Каюсь, каюсь!»
Все присутствующие, услышав это, были очень растроганы.

*№36
Помогу тебе дачжай* 
(двойное значение слова дачжай: 1. дать вегетарианское угощение монахам, 
2. - устранить бедствия)

Однажды из Гуанжчоу на аудиенцию к Мастеру Фоюаню приехал мирянин-буддист. Вдруг Мастер Фоюань в ходе разговора, шутя, сказал ему: «Дай мне деньги, и я помогу тебе дачжай». Буддист ничего не понял и конечно не сделал дачжай.
На следующий день он попал в аварию и сломал ногу. На лечение он потратил очень много денег и тогда только он понял, о чём говорил Учитель.


*№37
Сто лет долгой жизни*

Один мирянин-буддист стал делать пожелания Мастеру Фоюаню: «Желаю Учителю долгой жизни в сто лет!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Ну и даже если тысячу лет, 10 тысяч лет, что в этом особенного? Ты говоришь, что я вот-вот умру. А ты посмотри, сможет ли он умереть. Ха-ха… Долгой жизни в сто лет? Нет такого дела. Смерть – это дело очень лёгкое, можно сразу умереть».
Буддист: «Нельзя, нельзя».
Мастер Фоюань: «Можно, можно».
Все засмеялись.

_1.3 Продолжение передачи светильника_

*№38
Мысль в настоящий момент*

Один монах написал парную иероглифическую надпись: «Одна мысль совершенная и гармоничная. Держа цветок, видим насквозь шесть путей существования. Прошлое, настоящее и будущее не препятствуют, указывая на луну, пребываем в чистоте 10 сторон света». Он попросил Мастера Фоюаня высказать своё мнение о его надписи.
Мастер Фоюань засмеялся: «Неслабое красноречие!». Затем он продолжил: «Одна мысль, за ней следующая. Только это. Стать Буддой и патриархом или заработать денег, о чём думаешь, то и будет».

*№39
Развитие буддизма зависит от усилий людей*

Мастер Фоюань сказал одному монаху: «Нужно вести строительство в монастыре Цисясы Ияна. Нужно очень много денег. Я говорю, что я глупый. Ведь никто этим не хочет заниматься, а я занимаюсь». 
Монах: «Это Ваша сила обета (бодхисаттвы).
Мастер Фоюань: «А твоя сила обета?»
Монах: «Я вижу как Вы устаёте, поэтому не осмелюсь дать такой обет. Моё желание – это три еды в день и хорошо высыпаться ночью и всё».
Мастер Фоюань: «Дела всегда исполняются людьми и всегда кто-то должен быть бодхисаттвой!»

*№40
Смело принимать на себя*

Закончился период посвящений в монахи. Один монах стал проситься в отпуск.
Мастер Фоюань велел ему садиться. Но монах не стал садиться, а решил, что стоя на коленях ему будет лучше. Мастер Фоюань стал раздавать фрукты. Он стал ножницами разрезать гроздья винограда и передавать их в руки присутствующих. Этот монах взял виноград, но не осмеливался его есть. 
Мастер Фоюань, видя, что он не ест, посмотрел на него и спросил: «Ядовитый?» Все присутствующие захихикали.
Затем Мастер Фоюань очень строго стал выговаривать ему: «В таком молодом возрасте разве можно уходить в монахи? Даже не учишься как следует!» Монах держал в руках виноград и долго не отзывался. Мастер Фоюань посмотрел на него и сказал: «Фрукты на прасад нужно есть. Надо смело принимать на себя!»

*№41 
Нет Дхармы, которую можно было бы передать* 

К Мастеру Фоюаню пришёл один буддийский монах из провинции Аньхуэй, чтобы получить Дхарму. 
Мастер Фоюань: «Это действительно проблема. Как её получить? Говорят Дхарма, Дхарма, Дхарма. А я даже не знаю, откуда взялась Дхарма. Я никогда не видел Дхарму. Не надо хулиганить. Зачем простираешься? (Мастер Фоюань сказал ему не простираться перед ним, а он всё же стал делать простирания и получил удар тростью). В провинции Аньхуэй есть второй патриарх, пусть второй патриарх передаст тебе Дхарму. Не надо просить эту Дхарму, ту Дхарму. Нет Дхармы. 
В прошлом, когда патриарх Линьцзи был молодым, помощник настоятеля велел ему спросить у настоятеля, что является главным смыслом в Дхарме Будды. Когда он пришёл к настоятелю и только собрался спрашивать, то тут же получил три или четыре удара посохом по голове. От этого у Линьцзи кружилась и распухла голова. Помощник настоятеля спросил его: «Ну как, спросил?» Линьцзи ответил: «Я не успел ещё и договорить, как получил посохом по голове». 
Помощник настоятеля сказал: «Не страшно, не страшно! Сходи, спроси ещё завтра!» 
Когда он пошёл спрашивать на следующий день, он опять получил три или четыре удара посохом от настоятеля. Когда он пошёл на третий день, он также был бит посохом. Он три дня спрашивал о Дхарме, но в ответ не услышал ни одного слова. Спрашивал три раза, был бит три раза. Какую Дхарму можно получить? Вот так, он не получил ответ и пал духом. «Здесь нет кармической связи. Хватит на этом», - подумал он и решил уйти. А помощником настоятеля был учитель Юньмэня досточтимый Мучжоу. Он умел распознавать талантливых людей. Поэтому Мучжоу велел Линьцзи попросить настоятеля об отпуске. Сам же Мучжоу втайне сказал настоятелю, что Линьцзи способный малый и что следует его хорошенько наставить. Когда Линьцзи пришёл к настоятелю просить об отпуске, настоятель велел ему идти к патриарху Даюй (его имя переводится как великая глупость). 
Когда Линьцзи прибыл к патриарху Даюй, он рассказал ему о том, как он трижды был бит, когда спрашивал о Дхарме у учителя. Линьцзи спросил патриарха Даюй: «В чём была моя ошибка?» Мастер Даюй ответил: «Учитель был так сострадателен к тебе, а ты ещё спрашиваешь здесь об ошибках!» Линьцзи тут же обрел постижение и сказал: «Вот оказывается как!» Затем он дал три удара кулаком патриарху Даюй. Патриарх Даюй на это сказал: «Не надо хулиганить. Возвращайся к своему учителю. Я не твой учитель». Линьцзи тогда вернулся к своему учителю, настоятелю монастыря. 
Когда он прибыл, учитель сказал ему: «Я говорю тебе, зачем ты бегаешь туда сюда? Только что убежал отсюда и теперь снова вернулся». Линьцзи ответил: «Это я по причине Вашей заботы, поэтому вернулся». 
Настоятель сказал: «Вот как. Ах, этот старик (Даюй), действительно болтун! Когда он придёт, я его побью». 
Линьцзи сказал: «Не надо ждать его прихода, сейчас прямо бейте». И тогда настоятель снова дал Линьцзи три тумака: «Ах, этот старикашка, этот энурезный чёрт!» 
Вот так учитель и ученик поняли друг друга без слов! И тогда ему учитель передал Дхарму. 
Ты говоришь о Дхарме. Нет Дхармы! У него там не было Дхармы, и у меня здесь её нет. Нет Дхармы, поэтому что передавать? В прошлом всегда было так!» 

*№42
Совершенствоваться в большом коллективе*

На 80-летие Мастера Фоюаня Сангха монастыря Юньмэньсы провела для него молебен Шуйлу (О благополучии живущих и переводе душ ушедших в Чистые Земли).
Перед началом этого торжественного мероприятия Мастер Фоюань собрал всех учеников и сказал им: «Вы учитесь в институте буддизма и вы должны принять участие в молебне Шуйлу. Молебен Шуйлу является у нас самым важным ритуалом. Устанавливается несколько алтарей: главным является алтарь императора Лян Уди. Там будут 40 с небольшим молящихся. У алтаря Чистой Земли будет меньше молящихся или больше не имеет значения. Миряне буддисты тоже могут там участвовать. Также будут установлены семь внутренних и внешних алтарей сутр: сутры Фахуа (сутра цветка Дхармы), Шурангама сутры, сутры Хуаянь. Независимо от того, получили вы посвящения обетов или нет, вы должны строго следовать правилам ритуала. Вы будете просить о покаянии за других, будете просить счастья для других. За себя  и за всех живых существ Дхармадхату. Не надо думать, что вы будете делать ритуалы для меня. Тогда это будут проделки Мары!»
«Сам я сейчас  не могу участвовать, даже медитировать в лотосе не могу, ноги болят и их сводит судорогами, их даже не согнуть. У молодых такого не бывает. Мои ноги теперь тоже не гнутся, максимум могу просидеть как деревянный конь полчаса. Скоро умру. Дряхлый стал. На дряхлом дереве не сделать уже гравировки. Сгнил. На сгнившем дереве невозможно ничего вырезать. Молодые бывает падают со второго, третьего этажа и ничего, а старый если просто упадёт на дороге, сразу перелом кости».
«Поэтому вы это должны понять. Сейчас мы уже ничего не можем сделать. Несколько десятков лет никто не хотел идти в монахи. Мы – это первое поколение. Вы сейчас – это уже третье поколение. Второго поколения нет. Чем бы вы не занимались, если вы занимаетесь сельскохозяйственным трудом, то нужно делать это добросовестно, учиться этому. Как сажать, как пахать. Нужно учиться этому. Тогда, когда вы поселитесь где-нибудь на горе, в шалаше для медитации, вы не умрёте от голода. Если есть участок земли, можно выжить. Но мы обязательно должны жить в лесном монастыре, в большом коллективе. Нельзя практиковать в маленьком монастыре. В таких маленьких монастырях только обманывают бабушек прихожанок, просят денег. Поэтому нужно жить в больших монастырях патриархов-основателей, в лесных монастырях, там, где много практикующих. Ты опираешься на меня, я опираюсь на тебя. Ты помогаешь мне, я помогаю тебе. Только тогда это будет хорошая практика, а если всего 3-5 практикующих, то как совершенствоваться?»



Перевод коанов будет ежедневно пополняться здесь:
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic4057.html

----------


## AndyZ

Спасибо, Еше, особенно понравилось вот это  :Smilie: 




> Буддистка как будто бы что-то поняла.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Спасибо, Еше, особенно понравилось вот это


В школе Юньмэнь самым сущностным наставлением является безмолвный взгляд учителя. Этот взгляд часто является значительно более эффективным методом, чем бесчисленные языковые наставления.
Особенно знаменитым в школе Юньмэнь является "взляд оглянувшегося царя слонов" 象王回顾

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*№43
Не страшно если нет монастырей, страшно если нет Дао (Пути)*

Один монах стал жаловаться Мастеру Фоюаню, что он построил монастырь, но в нём никто не хочет жить.
Мастер Фоюань стал его успокаивать и сказал: «Не надо бояться, что никто не хочет в нём жить, бояться нужно, что если у Вас никто не совершенствуется в буддийской практике. Если есть практикующие, то даже не страшно если не будет еды! На 30 процентов практики приходится 70 процентов подношений. Бодхисаттва-защитник Вэйто чем занимается? Бодхисаттва-защитник Челань чем занимается? Бодхисаттва Вэйто охраняет Вашу Дхарму, Бодхисаттва Челань имеет железное лицо беспристрастия!
Если Вы хорошо делаете, то это заслуга. Если вы делаете плохо, то это грех. Поэтому каждый из нас должен верить в причинно-следственную связь, накапливать заслуги, хорошенько практиковаться, становиться Буддой, патриархом и основывать монастыри, учась у старейшины Сюйюня и следуя его примеру».

*№44
Сокровище в сердце*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления:
«Монахи должны есть простую пищу, одеваться в простую холщовую одежду». Поэтому Чань-мастер Юнцзя говорил: «Сыновья Будды Шакьямуни (буддийские монахи) хоть и бедны внешне, но они не бедны в Дао (Пути). Хоть на теле они всегда носят простую холщовую одежду, но в сердце у них хранится бесценная драгоценность».

*№45
Бесстрашное и преданное сердце*

Мастер Фоюань сказал монаху Мингуй: «Скажи ведь, насколько трудно человеку делать дела для монашеской общины, сангхи монастыря!». 
Монах Мингуй ответил: «Да. Если при этом есть корысть, то это очень трудно. Нужно иметь бесстрашное и преданное сердце!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Занимаются, занимаются, а потом когда появляются клеши, бросают».
Монах Мингуй: «Действительно нужно отдать своё сердце монашеской общине. Важно понимать причинно-следственную связь этого".
Мастер Фоюань: «Нужно, чтобы сердце здесь было».


*№46
Передача светильника (Дхармы)*

Утро в монастыре Юньмэньсы. Передача Дхармы.
Мастер Фоюань даёт наставления своим сыновьям по Дхарме: «Когда в прошлом патриарх Юньмэнь просил Дхарму у своего учителя мастера Мучжоу, то он ходил к нему трижды и трижды был бит, при этом Мучжоу не сказал ему ни слова. Изначально Дхарма, начиная от Будды Шакьямуни, затем Бодхидхармы, патриархов Китая и вплоть до Шестого Патриарха, не передавалась словами. В этом деле кто из патриархов рассказывал Дхарму словами? Они давали только намёки, чтобы вы сами прозрели, сами поняли и исследовали это. Когда в медитации вы постигните это, тогда вам и будет передана Дхарма. Сейчас какую Дхарму вы хотите от меня принять? Это будет только формальностью. Будет написан свиток Дхармы как свидетельство. Но будет ли это настоящей передачей Дхармы?
Когда в прошлом Будда Шакьямуни на горе Линшань давал безмолвную проповедь, держа в руках цветок, никто его не понял, кроме Маха Кашьяпы. Махакашьяпа расплылся в улыбке. Он понял. И так ему была передана Дхарма. Сейчас вам будет написан свиток Дхармы, свидетельство. Хоть это и называется передачей Дхармы, но вы должны сами приложить усилия в практике и постигнуть это!»

«Вы являетесь последователями школы Юньмэнь. В прошлом в этой школе было очень много талантливых адептов. С конца династии Сун и до династии Юань школа Юньмэнь постепенно пришла в упадок. И затем уже в наше время Мастер Сюйюнь восстановил здесь монастырь и продолжил линию Дхармы от чань-мастера Шэньцзина, который являлся 11-ым патриархом этой школы. Мастер Сюйюнь стал 12-ым патриархом, а я являюсь 13-ым патриархом. Вы же являетесь 14-м поколением наследников этой школы. Вы должны распространять стиль школы Юньмэнь. Сейчас вы получили передачу этой линии и вы теперь не должны обмануть ожидания, которые на вас возлагают патриархи прошлого. Также вы не должны впустую потратить время в монашестве. Сейчас возьмите эти книги: «Летопись горы Юньмэнь», «Историю школы Юньмэнь», «Истоки школ чань-буддизма» и возвращайтесь к себе в кельи, чтобы хорошенько их изучить и понять основные принципы и стиль школы Юньмэнь».

*№47
Образцовые учителя для людей и неба*

8-е число 2-го лунного месяца по лунному календарю. День пострижения в монашество Будды Шакьямуни.
Старейшина Фоюань дал наставления постригающимся в монахи:
"Уход из дома в монашество, как только что говорил карма ачарья, это не игры. Нужно зарождать искреннее устремление. В противном случае, если вы как монах будете получать подаяние от людей и неба, но не будете практиковать, учиться пути Бодхисаттвы, если у вас не будет мудрости и вы будете подвержены страстям, гневу и омрачениям, если вы будете желать богатства, женщин, славы, выгоды, много спать и лениться, то это будет прискорбно.

Если ушёл из дома в монахи, нужно старательно совершенствоваться в Шиле (воздержании), Самадхи (медитации) и мудрости, нужно учиться поведению Бодхисаттвы, практиковать шесть парамит. Нужно высоко держать знамя Дхармы и продолжать мудрую жизнь Будды.  Вы должны  быть учителями для людей и неба, должны распространять Дхарму во благо живых существ. Если вы ушли из дома в монахи только дл того, чтобы прокормиться, то так не пойдёт. Поэтому раз уж вы ушли в монахи, вам надо хорошенько тренироваться, практиковать, делать простирания, нельзя подолгу спать. Посмотрите на шоуцзо (заместитель настоятеля) Минсина. Он даже ночью спит сидя. До самой смерти нельзя расслабляться, только тогда это будет настоящим монашеством. А если вы ленитесь, боитесь страданий и даже не знаете наизусть обязательные молитвы, то куда это годится?

В прошлом для тех, кто желал стать монахами, проводили экзамены. Как минимум нужно было знать наизусть одну сутру. Сутру лотоса Дхармы или Шурангама сутру. Если не могли выучить, то не могли постричься в монахи. В прошлом, чтобы получить монашеское свидетельство, нужно было пройти экзамен и соответствовать определённым требованиям. Сейчас же в монахи берут как попало. Остригают волосы и не о чём не заботятся. Так нельзя. Я сейчас хочу спросить вас. Сейчас у вас на голове ещё есть недостриженные волосы. Сейчас вы ещё можете раскаяться, ещё не поздно остаться мирянином дома. Действительно ли вы зародили в себе искреннее желание уйти из дома в монашество?»
Постригающиеся: «Уже зародили искреннее желание!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Если вы зародили такое искреннее желание, то вы должны слушаться. Нельзя быть строптивыми. Как я скажу, так и делать. Если я скажу бегать, то надо будет бегать. Если скажу спать, то надо будет спать. Вы должны слушаться приказаний и следовать учению на практике. Сейчас я состригу волосы на вашей голове, согласны?»
Постригающиеся: «Согласны!»

*№48
Одиночная передача прямых указаний*

Один буддийский монах захотел получить от Мастера Фоюаня линию Дхармы школы Юньмэнь, но его прежний учитель уже являлся представителем школы Юньмэнь. Мастер Фоюань стал укорять этого монаха, почему он не принимает Дхарму у своего учителя, а приехал сюда. Монах ответил, что его учитель наследовал передачу всех пяти школ чань-буддизма, но ещё не передавал передачу Дхармы линии школы Юньмэнь.
В связи с этим Мастер Фоюань дал наставления:
«В отношении Дхармы если ты получил передачу школы Линьцзи, то не надо получать линию Цаодун. В прошлом передача всегда была одиночной. Мастер Сюй Юнь был исключением. Он был патриархом, восстанавливающим прерванные линии передачи школ чань-буддизма. Когда прервалась линия школы Вэйян, он её продолжил. Когда прервалась линия школы Фаянь, он тоже её продолжил. Почему же он так делал? 
В своё время чань-мастер Даян, патриарх школы Цаодун, опасаясь, что у него нет преемника, поскольку его ближайший ученик ординарец Пин проявил сыновнюю непочтительность, и линия должна была прерваться, перед смертью передал патриаршеские предметы школы Цаодун мастеру (Фушань) Фаюаню. Вначале он хотел передать также линию Дхармы мастеру Фаюаню, но тот отказался, поскольку он уже наследовал линию школы Линьцзи. Мастер Даян поручил тогда мастеру Фаюаню в будущем от его имени передать Дхарму школы Цаодун подходящему наследнику. Через 10 лет мастер Фаюань нашёл подходящего ученика по имени Тоуцзы Ицин, которому на тот момент было всего 10 лет. Он учил его в течение 10 лет и в один из дней передал ему портрет Мастера Даяна, его сандалии и рясу. Мастер Фаюань напутствовал его: «Ты не мой ученик, ты ученик мастера Даяна. Ты должен наследовать Дхарму мастера Даяна. Я по его поручению передаю тебе его Дхарму, ты теперь патриарх школы Цаодун». 
Мастер Фаюань не согласился в своё время принимать Дхарму линии Цаодун от мастера Даяна, поскольку обычно нельзя принимать передачу от двух школ. 
Как же ты можешь получить передачу от двух школ? Помню как в прошлом один монах в монастыре Юньмэньсы советовал мне отправиться на гору Утайшань, место пребывания Бодхисаттвы Маньчжушри, чтобы получить передачу школы Линьцзи. Но я не согласился! Я ему сказал, что я уже получил Дхарму от мастера Сюйюня, поэтому больше не буду принимать Дхарму от других учителей. Я стал ему говорить, что он неправильно делает. Раз уж ты получил передачу линии школы Юньмэнь, то и должен заниматься в школе Юньмэнь! К чему заниматься теперь в школе Линьцзи, а потом может ещё в школе Цаодун? В конце концов из-за такого поведения ничего не достигнешь!»

*№49
Сердца,  слитые воедино*

Глубокая ночь 21 числа 11 лунного месяца 2008 года. (Период проведения усиленной сидячей медитации, чередующейся с медитацией в ходьбе в монастыре Юньмэньсы). Больница г.Гуанчжоу.
Вдруг старейшина Фоюань стал что-то говорить сам себе. Вначале ординарец не обратил на это внимание, считая, что это он бредит, поскольку ему только что поставили снотворное. Так он говорил несколько минут. Ординарец присмотрелся внимательнее и обнаружил, что Мастер Фоюань не бредит, а широко открыв глаза, даёт наставления.
Мастер Фоюань, видя, что на него смотрит ординарец, сказал ему: «Даю наставления. Дай мне микрофон!»
Ординарец вытащил сотовый телефон, поставил его на функцию записи и передал мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Этот слишком маленький!»
Ординарец сказал: «Не маленький. У него сильный звук».
Мастер Фоюань: «Раз, раз, раз. Есть звук?»
Ординарец: «Есть!»

Мастер Фоюань: «Хорошо. Сейчас открываем буддийскую конференцию за мир и благоденствие. Нельзя делать так, как нам говорят другие. Вы сами должны принять участие, поехать и посмотреть. Спасибо вашим родственникам, друзьям. Я приехал для участия в конференции, и теперь знаю какая здесь ситуация. Нужно только так делать. 
Я очень благодарен вам. У меня есть несколько неоплаченных счетов за лечение, но у меня на это есть деньги. Я не хочу, чтобы вы об этом беспокоились. Но вы должны беспокоиться о Сангхе монастыря (чханчжу - монахи, постоянно живущие в монастыре), думать о чханчжу. Вы должны быть едины в своих сердцах. Даже простой кусок железа может превратиться в отточенную иглу. Вы все должны заботиться о чханчжу и думать о них, и только тогда Сангха будет процветать. Если все будут в мире и согласии, то тогда только Сангха монастыря будет хорошо устроена.
Надеюсь, что вы должным образом будете заботиться о Сангхе. И не только о Сангхе монастыря Юньмэньсы, но и монастыря Наньхуасы (монастырь Шестого Патриарха), монастырей горы Данься и всего севера провинции Гуандун, а также г.Иян провинции Хунань…
Иян – это неплохое место. Я хочу ещё туда съездить. Вчера ко мне приезжал учитель Дхармы Даюе с горы Наньюе. Он рассказал о тамошних делах. Я ему сказал, что гора Наньюе (провинции Хунань), Иян очень важны. Вы так старательно там потрудились и хотите, чтобы я вернулся и стал там настоятелем, а также стал настоятелем в монастыре Фуюаньсы и в других местах. Я говорю, что я согласен принять их. А вы должны делать дело (строительство монастырей), хорошо его делать. Это как не принимать (пост настоятеля),  принимая, и  принимать, не принимая. Поэтому вы должны знать, что это дело очень нелёгкое. Это дело – это воля Неба!
Воля неба! Посмотрите! Сегодня вышло такое большое солнце. Так много Бодхисаттв и Архатов здесь радуются. Они надеются, что патриарший монастырь будет процветать, будет благоденствовать Сангха и пребывать в мире и согласии. Сейчас я опираюсь на вас. Сейчас на меня опираться ненадёжно. Я уже состарился. Они говорят, что мне 70, ха-ха-ха. Но на самом деле это не так. 
Некоторые говорят, что я развлекаюсь (играю) вне монастыря. На самом деле я лечусь у врачей. Посмотрите, развлекаюсь я или лечусь? Лечусь! Я начал «играть» с мастером Сюйюнем с 1951 года. И во что мы играли? В терпение страданий! Мы строили, было очень трудно, нужно было охранять Дхарму Будды. Вы не знаете… (Учитель зарыдал). Дхарма Будды находится в кризисе. Мы должны об этом знать! Находясь в кризисе, мы должны стараться прилагать совместные усилия. Иначе что делать? Только опираться на меня нельзя. Нужно опираться на вас всех, не коллектив. У меня и нет сил говорить. Уже не хватает энергии на это. В действительности у меня есть очень много слов, которые я хочу вам сказать. Я хотел бы говорить с вами каждый день. Лучше всего сегодня немного вам рассказать, немного завтра. Каждый день! Спасибо.
И ещё. Вы также должны помочь настоятельнице женского отделения монастыря Юньмэньсы Сяо ситхень (Маленький западный рай) досточтимой Мин Цзин. 
Настоятелем монастыря Юньмэньсы будет Минсян, вы должны все стараться, не нужно разбрасываться. Хорошенько учитесь у старых монахов. Нельзя поступать по-своему, с характером. Лучше всего делать всё, не торопясь. Сейчас нужно сконцентрироваться на медитативных недельных затворах. Нужно делать то, что нужно. На этом остановлюсь. Но мне есть ещё много чего вам сказать. Всё это даже невозможно рассказать до конца. Спасибо!» 

*№50
Нет Дхармы, которую можно было бы рассказать*

В покоях настоятеля монахи получают Дхарму.
Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «В прошлом патриархи когда прозревали, тогда им и передавалась Дхарма. Сейчас же период упадка Дхармы. Кто сейчас прозревший? Сейчас просто передаётся свиток Дхармы как свидетельство, формально. В прошлом Будда Шакьямуни передал Маха Кашьяпе лоно истинной Дхармы. На горе Линшань он тогда держал в руках цветок. И что он сказал? Ничего! Он просто держал в руках цветок и ничего не говорил. Досточтимый Кашьяпа понял его и улыбнулся. Он понял, что имел в виду Будда Шакьямуни, держа цветок и, понимающе, улыбнулся. Поэтому это называется глубочайшая, сокровенная (Дхарма).
Вы наставники Дхармы все знаете, что такое первая истина, реальный облик, не имеющий облика. Что такое реальный облик? Не расскажешь, не потрогаешь, не увидишь. Это можно только понять в своём сердце. Каков секрет в передаче от сердца к сердцу? Что передаётся? Если ты понимаешь, о чём я говорю и понимаешь мои действия, то значит я уже передал это тебе. Посмотрите на коаны. Что в прошлом передавали патриархи из поколения в поколение? Ничего не передавали. Это личное постижение, понимание в сердце, сознании. Поэтому в прошлом все патриархи так поступали и не говорили о Дхарме. Патриарх Лунтань поджёг лампу и передал её мастеру Дэшаню. Через мгновение Лунтань дунул на лампу, и она погасла. В этот самый момент Дэшань обрёл прозрение.
Шестой Патриарх, когда был у пятого патриарха, благодаря своей мудрости и уму, написал четверостишие в ответ на четверостишие Шэньсю. Пятый патриарх посчитал, что его постижение очень неплохое и ночью тайно стал рассказывать ему об Алмазной сутре. Шестой Патриарх достиг великого прозрения и воскликнул пять предложений:
«Кто мог ожидать, что Самосущность (Самоприрода) изначально чиста! Кто мог ожидать, что Самосущность изначально не рождается и не уничтожается! Кто мог ожидать, что Самосущность изначально самодостаточна! Кто мог ожидать, что Самосущность изначально не изменяется! Кто мог ожидать, что Самосущность может порождать все дхармы!» Когда рождается сознание, рождаются все дхармы. Когда сознание уничтожается, уничтожаются все дхармы! Так ему была передана Дхарма.
О какой Дхарме можно говорить? Когда людей становится много, то начинаем опасаться, что люди узнают тайну. Старейшина Сюйюнь здесь в покоях настоятеля на втором этаже передал нам её (Мастеру Фоюаню, досточтимым Фаюню, Ланяо, Цзинхуэю). Но он ничего особенного не говорил. Он велел нам добросовестно делать духовные дела, брать на себя ответственность. «Когда служишь телом и душой бесчисленным мирам, это называется благодарностью за милость Будды». Нужно освобождать живых существ. Нужно рассматривать живых существ как свою жизнь и освобождать их, распространять Дхарму во имя их блага. Если ты не будешь освобождать живых существ, не будешь стремиться добросовестно выполнять духовные дела, то так не пойдёт. Ушедшие из дома буддийские монахи должны порождать Бодхичитту Бодхисаттвы. Они должны быть готовы отдать за живых существ свои головы и свой мозг. Поэтому вы должны сейчас добросовестно учиться. Учитесь подольше. Когда вы будете себя хорошо контролировать, тогда можно будет выйти из монастыря. Не надо выходить слишком рано, нужно вначале заложить фундамент. Сейчас вы получаете Дхарму и уже можете с этим свидетельством становиться настоятелями монастырей. Если вам надо, то я напишу несколько свитков-свидетельств о передаче Дхармы. Поскольку стиль школы Юньмэнь слишком высок и крут, поэтому нет тех, кто смог бы её принять. Посмотрите, о чём говорил патриарх-основатель школы Юньмэнь мастер Вэньянь. Он ничего не говорил. Ему было достаточно только посмотреть на ученика. Посмотрел и рассказал Дхарму. О какой Дхарме можно говорить?»


*Часть 2
Включает в себя Инь и Ян  (объемлет всё сущее)* 
(первый из трёх основных принципов школы Юньмэнь чань-буддизма)

_2.1 Сердце и Поднебесная_

*№51
Любовь к Китаю*

Мастер Фоюань 1 числа 10 лунного месяца 1999 года в день 50-летия образования КНР в радостных чувствах написал каллиграфической кистью следующее стихотворение:

成绩辉煌迎国庆，尖端科技振宏猷。
自强不息创奇迹，奋发图强争一流。
立地擎天多俊杰，卫星登月有良谋。
人间翘首歌开放，进步繁荣无与俦。

С блестящими успехами встречаем праздник образования КНР,
Передовая наука и техника, грандиозные планы.
Полагаясь на свои силы, создаём чудо, 
Боремся, чтобы стать первыми. 
Много прекрасных и исполинских героев, 
Спутники летят на луну с добрыми намерениями.
Люди, подняв головы, воспевают открытость, 
Беспрецедентный прогресс и развитие.

*№52
Светлая жемчужина Востока*

В 1997 году на празднованиях, посвящённых возвращению Гонконга под юрисдикцию Китая, Мастер Фоюань написал каллиграфической кистью стихотворение:

国耻雪，国威扬，东方明珠回祖国。
红旗飘，红日照，紫荆花开满地红。

Смыт позор со страны, страна стала сильной. 
Светлая жемчужина Востока возвращается Родине.
Развеваются красные знамёна, светит красное солнце. 
Расцветают цветы багряника и вся земля становится красной.

*№53
Возвращение наших гор и рек*

22 декабря 1999 года, в день возвращения макао под юрисдикцию Китая, Мастер Фоюань написал каллиграфической кистью стихотворение:

昔日帝寇逞强，占领锦绣澳门，作他鱼肉。
今天人心振奋，洗雪屈辱国耻，还我河山。

В прошлом империалистические хищники, полагаясь на силу, захватили Макао.
Сегодня дух народа воодушевлён, смыт позор со страны, 
возвращены наши горы и реки.

*№54
Родина-Мать*

Мастер Фоюань подарил председателю ассоциации буддизма Макао на день возвращения Макао в состав КНР стихотворение, написанное каллиграфической кистью:

国土回归日，欢呼万岁声；
同心雪国耻，狮吼与象鸣；
隆隆如谷响，霍霍似雷惊；
翠拔为天柱，根盘倚北京；
恭维千万岁，岁岁致升平。

В день возвращения наших земель, народ ликует.
Общими усилиями смыт позор со страны,  тигры рычат и гудят слоны.
Это подобно эху в долине и грому молнии.
Зелёный небесный столп опирается на Пекин.
Все желают благоденствия на тысячи лет, и чтобы каждый год вёл к прогрессу.



*№ 55
Пожелания счастья Китаю*

В 2007 году на 10-летний юбилей возвращения Гонконга в состав Китая, мастер Фоюань написал каллиграфической кистью следующее стихотворение:

感恩大地富神州，
祈福中华无与俦。
香港回归已十载，
潮音曲曲古今优。

Благодарим землю богатого Волшебного округа (Китая),
Желаем исключительного счастья Китаю.
Гонконг уже 10 лет как вернулся,
Шум прибоя великолепен и в прошлом и в настоящем.

*№56
Любить страну и народ*

Землетрясение в Вэньчуань. Корпорация Сюйжи во всех монастырях страны стала проводить молебен Шуйлу за пострадавших от землетрясения. Это потребовало больших средств. Монастырь Юньмэньсы тоже попал в список участников. Когда Мастера Фоюаня спросили об этом, он сказал: «Когда в стране бедствие, каждый несёт ответственность. Деньги – это не вопрос. Даже если их не будет, этот молебен мы в любом случае будем проводить в монастыре Юньмэньсы!»


*№57
Капли – это счастье*

В период проведения передачи монашеских обетов в 2005 году Мастер Фоюань увидел, как посвящающиеся неэкономно расходуют воду. В связи с этим он дал наставления:
- Новички должны понимать, что не просто сюда попасть, непросто уйти из дома для монашества. Если человек уходит из дома в монашество – это дело великих мужей, героев. Это дело становления Буддами и патриархами. Вы не должны слишком упрощённо понимать уход из дома в монашество.  Вы должны хорошенько устремляться, добросовестно делать духовные дела и совершенствоваться. Поэтому я и говорю, что каждая капля – это счастье. Вы не должны думать, что если воды в горном ручье Гуйхуатань много, то её легко добыть. Монах-старец Сюйюнь нас всегда учил, чтобы мы экономили воду. Нельзя транжирить воду, нужно её беречь!

*№58
Гунфу (тренировка) сознания внутри*

Мастер Фоюань: «Трудней всего в зале медитации. Там нужно тренироваться, а не развлекаться. Если вы читаете книгу, учитесь, то у вас есть книги, вы можете опираясь на них читать. Но в медитации нет книг. Здесь нужно полностью полагаться на тренировку внутри, в сознании».

*№59
С помощью учения буддизма постичь Чань*

Хоть Мастер Фоюань и говорил о том, что монахи должны добросовестно учиться, но он ещё более подчёркивал, что изучаемые принципы учения нужно реализовывать на практике, чтобы достичь главной цели учёбы – благодарности за милость и освобождении живых существ. Он говорил: «Книги книгами. Но нужно тренироваться в сознании, внутри! Если искать Дхарму Будды в текстах, то это будет анекдот! Это невозможно! Нужно сложить ноги в позе лотоса и медитировать, тренироваться внутри сознания, повернуть свой свет (внимание) внутрь». Он также говорил: «Учиться нужно по-настоящему, учиться для буддизма, для распространения Дхармы и для пользы живых существ. Нужно учиться изо всех сил, на грани жизни и смерти. Не заниматься посторонними вещами. Нужно думать о том, как отблагодарить милость Будды, милость живых существ, милость государства. Нужно быть благодарным. Нужно понимать, кто даёт нам одежду, еду, жильё. Также нужно быть благодарным верующим-благодетелям, нужно добросовестно учиться».

*№60
Чем больше, тем лучше*

Ординарец: «Это представитель компании Южной газеты».
Мастер Фоюань поддержал разговор: «Южная ежедневная газета очень хорошая. Я её часто читаю». Затем он спросил: «Вы выпускаете так много газет. Откуда вы берёте деньги?»
Представитель: «Во-первых, мы продаём газеты. То есть за счёт тиража зарабатываем часть денег. Но главная прибыль идёт от размещения рекламы.  Например, в одной из наших газет «Столичной южной газете» в год публикуется миллиард рекламных объявлений». Представитель компании говорил это с довольным видом.
Мастер Фоюань сказал скупо: «Ещё недостаточно много. Чем больше, тем лучше».

*№61
Как будто спасая свою голову от огня*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления:
- Прошёл день – стало не день меньше. Прошёл год - постарели на год. Это дело срочное. К нему нужно относиться подобно тушению своей головы от огня.
В сутре говорится: «Этот день прошёл. Вслед за ним уменьшилась и жизнь. Как будто у рыбы уменьшилось количество воды, в которой она плавает. Какая в этом может быть радость? Братия! Нужно быть усердными и продвигаться вперёд по одному пути, подобно тушению горящих  волос на голове. Думайте о невечности, ни в коем случае не расслабляйтесь!» Нужно иметь такой настрой. И только тогда это будет правильным отношением.

*№62
Место Дао (Пути) или место Мары?*

Ученик Мастера Фоюаня монах Синькай привёл несколько служащих правительства в монастырь Юньмэньсы для встречи с Мастером Фоюанем. Они издали увидели Мастера Фоюаня возле института буддизма, подбирающего с земли гвозди и целлофановый мусор. Подойдя к Мастеру Фоюаню, они поклонились ему в ноги. Мастер Фоюань сел на лавочку, стоящую рядом, и спросил: «Зачем вы сюда приехали?»
Монах Синькай: «Для строительства монастыря. Я пригласил их, чтобы попросить  у Вас указаний».
Мастер Фоюань: «Хотите построить место Дао или место Мары? Если хотите построить место Дао (Пути), то нужно строить место Дао для практики совершенствования. Нельзя допустить, чтобы оно превратилось в место Мары, поскольку тогда оно будет приносить вред живым существам!»
Один из служащих правительства сказал: «Мы хотим там у нас заниматься буддийским образованием, хотим совершенствоваться на Пути и изучать Дхарму!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Если вы хотите построить место Дао, то нужно иметь устремление, нужно защищать Дхарму. Нужно сделать так, чтобы монахи спокойно совершенствовались на Пути. Нельзя использовать буддизм в коммерческих целях, нельзя обманывать людей  с помощью буддизма. Нужно, чтобы монахи управляли монастырём. Если у вас нет денег, стройте не торопясь. Сегодня одно здание. На следующий год ещё одно здание. Нужно распланировать». 
Затем Мастер Фоюань, показывая на гвоздь в руке, продолжил: «Нужно быть бережливыми. В каждом гвозде есть трудовой пот живых существ. Это подношения трём драгоценностям, мы не можем позволить терять даже мусор!» После этих слов все стали делать коленопреклонения Мастеру Фоюаню.
Когда все прошли в покои настоятеля, служащие стали делать подношение деньгами Мастеру Фоюаню. Но он отказался. Тогда они стали настаивать и пробовать всучить ему деньги. Но Мастер Фоюань бросил деньги на пол и пошёл в свою комнату. Ординарец сказал присутствующим: «Не переживайте. Это нехорошо. Мастеру Фоюаню не нужны деньги. Деньги идут только на строительство монастыря, благотворительность и на подношение трём драгоценностям. Только для буддизма. Но Ваше чувство благодарности Мастер Фоюань взял себе». Услышав это, все возрадовались.

*№63
Равенство в истинной Дхарме*

Однажды в монастыре Юньмэньсы проводили молебен Шуйлу о переводе душ умерших в Чистые земли и за благоденствие живых. Мастер Фоюань вместе с ординарцем  зашёл в кхэтхан (зал регистрации гостей). Там он увидел, как одни монах писал парную иероглифическую надпись. Он подошёл к монаху и сказал: «Здесь у тебя один недостаток. Почему ты пишешь, что только я хороший? Нужно писать, что все хорошие. Равенство и согласие. Первые четыре иероглифа нужно исправить. Ты должен хорошо относиться ко всем, ко всему миру, ко всем живым существам Дхармадхату (Вселенной). В сутрах говорится, что живые существа равны. В Дхарме Будды также равенство. Так ведь? Поэтому лучше написать «равенство в истинной Дхарме». Можно написать «равенство живых существ». Но лучше написать «равенство в истинной Дхарме». Тогда можно будет переводить в Чистые земли и умершие души и живые. Если ты напишешь пожелание долгой жизни кому-нибудь, то разве не будет он долго здравствовать?  Китайская письменность очень сокровенная, сокровенная!»

*№64
Защита экологии души*

Один упасака (мирянин-буддист, принявший Прибежище и пять обетов) спросил Мастера Фоюаня почему в сегодняшнем мире так много бедствий.
Мастер Фоюань ответил, улыбаясь: «Так из-за тебя! Ха-ха…»
Упасака: «Почему из-за меня?»
Мастер Фоюкнь: «Посмотри. Изначально деревья на горе в лесу растут как надо, но сейчас хищнически вырубаются браконьерами на дрова и на изготовление мебели. Окружающая среда серьёзно нарушена. Неконтролируемые вырубки деревьев привели к гибели горных лесов. Поэтому кого винить, что сейчас везде наводнения и засуха? Здесь нужно винить себя за отсутствие внутренней уравновешенности в сознании, из-за чего мир и приходит в хаос!»
Упасака, получив наставления, поклонился Учителю Фоюаню.


_2.2 Следы лебедей на снегу_ 

*№65
Сплошное пустословие*

Ординарец доложил Мастеру Фоюаню: «Один монах отправил телеграмму из-за границы, что хочет вернуться в монастырь Юньмэньсы. Но из-за многочисленных обстоятельств, не может этого сделать. Он шлёт вам привет».
Мастер Фоюань: «У него сплошное пустословие. Уехал за границу и ещё хочет вернуться… А там так много денег…».

*№66
Наивысшее поле заслуг*

Один монах из провинции Хэбэй, только получив посвящение полных монашеских обетов, захотел также дополнительно получить такое же посвящение от Мастера Фоюаня (прим. переводчика: такое разрешается в ханьском буддизме. Это называется по-китайски 增受戒品)
Мастер Фоюань написал ему ответ в письме: 
«Ты уже получил посвящение, стал настоящим сыном Будды. Одно из трёх одеяний, которые ты получил, называется ряса поля заслуг. Получив посвящение обетов, ты надеваешь на себя рясу поля заслуг и становишься буддийским монахом поля заслуг и с этого момента ты можешь получать подношения от мирян. Наши заслуги и счастье дарованы милостью Так Приходящего. Поэтому нужно соблюдать монашеские заповеди, совершенствоваться и освобождать живых существ, чтобы отблагодарить за эту милость Будду. Совершенствуются другие или нет, не нужно обращать на это внимание. Каждый несёт ответственность сам за причины и следствия своих поступков. Если в монастыре Юньмэньсы будут проводиться монашеские посвящения, ты можешь приехать для дополнительного принятия монашеских обетов （增戒）. Сейчас очень жарко. Поэтому останавливаюсь на этом в своём письме. Желаю тебе чистой радости!»


*№67
Следить за собой*

Один монах торопился принять полное монашеское посвящение. Мастер Фоюань дал ему следующий ответ:
«Древние люди говорили: «Вопрос рождения и смерти каждый человек решает сам. Каждый сам ест и становится сытым». Тебе нужно тренироваться в своей практике и не обращать внимания на других. В монастыре  Байлиньсы в позапрошлом году давали посвящения полных монашеских обетов. Если их не утвердят в этом году, то утвердят там в следующем. Зачем торопиться? В повседневной жизни следи как следует за собой. Читай сутры, молись Будде Амитабхе, читай мантры, медитируй в позе лотоса. Это всё методы регулирования сознания. Древние говорили: «Если человек познает своё сознание, то на Земле не останется ни дюйма простой земли». Какой толк следить за другими? Если в монастыре Юньмэньсы в этом году не будут давать монашеские посвящения, то их будут давать в монастырях Наньхуасы, монастыре Чжушэнсы горы Наньюе провинции Хунань. Я высылаю тебе иероглифы, которые ты просил написать для тебя. Желаю тебе прогресса!»

*№68
Делиться с людьми, получая этим радость*

Один упасака прислал Мастеру Фоюаню деньги. Мастер Фоюань написал ему ответ в письме: «Несколько раз в своих письмах я писал, чтобы Вы мне не присылали денег. Почему Вы опять их мне шлёте? Изучение буддизма не измеряется в деньгах. Нужно больше читать сутры, помогать бедным, делиться с людьми, получая от этого радость. Желаю Вам покоя и радости».

*№69
Нравственное (стиля Дао) строительство* 

Один монах, который являлся ректором института буддизма монастыря Гуанхуа провинции Фуцзянь, пришёл на поклон к Мастеру Фоюаню.
Ректор: «Старейшина, Вы здесь построили большой монастырь!»
Один из монахов: «У старейшины Фоюаня сила обета большая (по освобождению живых существ). Говорят, что количество проживающих в монастыре будет доведено до 500».
Ректор воскликнул: «Невообразимо!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Это нужно решать по ситуации. Не обязательно устанавливать какие-то строгие требования по количеству. Если кармические связи созреют, установится возвышенный стиль Пути, то само собой, даже если нужно будет поселить 10 тысяч человек, это будет осуществимо. Если будет создан возвышенный нравственный стиль, то люди, прослышав об этом, будут стремиться здесь поселиться».

*№70
Желание принять монашеские обеты*

Один упасака захотел после ухода из дома в монахи принять полные монашеские обеты в монастыре Юньмэньсы. Мастер Фоюань написал ему в письме:
«Такой-то наставник уже дал тебе согласие в следующем году постричь тебя в монахи. Это очень редкая, прекрасная кармическая связь. Ты должен старательно учиться, не упусти эту прекрасную возможность. Хотя в монастыре Юньмэньсы будут в феврале следующего года проводиться посвящения полных монашеских обетов, ты не должен кидаться то налево, то направо. Ежегодно в 7-8 местах даются посвящения полных монашеских обетов. Примешь ли ты по-настоящему обеты, будет зависеть только от твоего сознания, есть ли в нём искреннее устремление. Если у тебя будет великое устремление, то ты получишь великие обеты. Если же у тебя устремление будет посредственное, то ты получишь посредственные обеты. Я уже стар и всё время болею, жить мне в бренном миру осталось недолго. Ты должен сам стараться».


*№71
Хорошие мысли и самодостаточность*

Один упасака захотел уйти из дома в монахи. Мастер Фоюань написал ему в письме следующее:
«Получил твоё письмо. Обстоятельства, о которых ты пишешь, я уже не помню, поскольку я в последние годы полностью потерял память. Что касается твоего монашества, ты должен сам проявить решимость, другие не могут сделать это за тебя. В прошлом, когда патриархи уходили из дома в монашество, родители не давали согласия. Даже Будде Шакьямуни не дали согласия родители. Это естественно, поскольку миряне не понимают монашество и буддизм. Как говорится если Дао величиной с чи (30 см.), то Мара будет величиной с чжан (3,3м.) Это испытание, кармическая связь, помогающая на Пути. 
Но в период упадка Дхармы трудно встретить настоящего Учителя, поэтому нужно начинать с чтения и  изучения сутр. Затем совершенствоваться на основе истин буддизма. И только посредством упорной борьбы можно решить этот вопрос (жизни и смерти). Я и твой наставник имеем известность, имя, но в реальности не соответствуем ему. Тебе сейчас уже 30 лет, нужно интенсивнее тренироваться, другие не могут помочь тебе в этом деле.
В феврале следующего года в монастыре Юньмэньсы будут проводиться посвящения полных монашеских обетов, надеюсь, что ты сможешь участвовать. Ты хотел, чтобы я написал каллиграфическую надпись «Нужно не иметь привязанностей». Я считаю, что в этом нет необходимости. Потом посмотрим!
На этом заканчиваю. Желаю тебе хороших мыслей и самодостаточности».

*№72
Предоставлять другим удобства* 

Один монах прислал Мастеру Фоюаню деньги в качестве чистого подношения. Мастер Фоюань ответил в письме:
«Получил твои 200 юаней. Не знаю за какие это заслуги. У меня уже глаза плохо видят, скоро помирать. Не беспокойся за меня. В практике нужно отбросить, оставить все кармические связи, быть невозмутимым и во многом предоставлять удобства другим. Береги себя».

*№73
В буддизме не говорят удивительных слов*

Одна мирянка-буддистка после принятия Прибежища решила написать письмо Мастеру Фоюаню.
Она специально для этого тренировалась в написании иероглифов, выбирала особую бумагу, подбирала каллиграфический стиль, известные цитаты. Делала именную печать. На всё это она потратила ровно четыре месяца. Завершив работу по написанию письма, она ещё продержала его одну ночь в сандаловом дереве и только на следующий день отправила Мастеру Фоюаню.
Через пять дней она получила ответ. Бумага была очень простой, с названием монастыря Юньмэньсы наверху. Написано оно было простой ручкой. Написано было в простом разговорном стиле. Написано было кратко, но очень ёмко:
«Минхань, здравствуй!
Когда медитируешь в позе лотоса добросовестно молись Будде Амитабхе. Так одной мыслью будут замещены тысячи мыслей, и наступит ясность. В практике нужно приложить терпение и усердие, но ещё более важным в ней является постоянство». 


*№74 
Следовать учению в практике* 


Один мирянин-буддист (генин) только начав изучать буддизм, сразу же решил уйти дома в ретрит. Он написал Мастеру Фоюаню письмо, в котором просил дать конкретные наставления по уединённой практике в ретрите. Мастер Фоюань написал ему в ответном письме: «Раз уж ты читал истории о Миларепе, то должен знать, что изучение Дхармы Будды должно осуществляться на личном опыте. Но этот личный опыт отличается в зависимости от конкретного человека, времени и места. Миларепа родился в Тибете, поэтому он практиковал Дхарму Будды, используя различные аскезы. Ты в Пекине, поэтому должен хорошенько трудиться на своей работе. Ты должен наладить семейные и общественные связи для практики Дхармы Будды. Когда твои слова и дела получат признание в обществе, когда окружающие будут уважать твоё человеческое достоинство – это будет показателем настоящей пользы от изучения буддизма. В противном случае, если ты запрёшь себя в квартире и будешь целыми днями читать сутры и молиться Будде, то даже если ты выучишь наизусть всю Трипитаку, от этого не будет пользы. Окружающие будут считать тебя странным и станут порочить Дхарму Будды. Таким образом, даже самая лучшая Дхарма будет тобой испорчена. Поэтому чтобы по-настоящему изучать Дхарму Будды ты должен честно работать, искренне служить людям, слушаться родителей, уважать коллег по работе. Нужно всегда быть скромным и не спорить кто прав, кто виноват. Это и есть правильный путь в изучении буддизма. Касательно чтения сутр и моления Будде следует в зависимости от конкретной ситуации каждый день читать определённые тексты, но не чересчур много. Каждый день придерживайся этого и не отступай назад. Запомни, что в изучении буддизма важно постоянство и долговременное устремление. Кроме того, в буддизме говорят о сознании прозрения, сознании чистоты. Ты должен в каждый момент осознавать свои слова и поступки. Нельзя пропускать ни одной мысли. Самосущность (Самоприрода) Истинной Таковости изначально чиста. Хорошая это или плохая мысль, не нужно её держать в сознании. Когда в сознании нет дел, то естественно становится легко и радостно и откуда могут взяться тогда расстройства и неудачи в делах?»

*№75
Уход из дома в монашество – это не детские игры*

Февраль 1999 года. Один упасака написал письмо Мастеру Фоюаню, в котором выразил решимость стать монахом под его руководством. Мастер Фоюань дал ему наставления в ответном письме:
«Учитывая кратковременность человеческой жизни, уход из дома в монашество для изучения буддизма является самым ценным. В представлении же мирян самым важным является прославление родителей, рода и предков. В период расцвета буддизма даже императоры уходили в монашество. Они считали за радость учиться у наставника и совершенствоваться на Пути. Многие писатели, поэты стремились в лес, в горные монастыри. Но в сегодняшнем обществе только знают, как соревноваться в том, кто сильнее, борются за власть и влияние. А бедняки хлопочут только за кусок хлеба и одежду. Не прекращаются интриги, когда наступит покой и чистота?  Жизнь человека редко достигает ста лет, поэтому мало времени длится удача в жизни. Она проходит в пустой суете и затем начинаются болезни. В конце же куда человек уходит?
Если ты постигнешь смысл этого, то у тебя зародится стремление к Пути (Дао). Но у тебя сегодня блестящая жизнь, согласятся ли родители? Поэтому нужно тщательно всё обдумать. Ни в коем случае не нужно делать опрометчивых решений. В монастыре Юньмэньсы в осеннее-зимний период будут проводиться посвящения полных монашеских обетов. Когда придёт время нужно будет ещё посмотреть на обстоятельства. Тебе нужно самому всё хорошенько обдумать».





Перевод будет пополняться здесь:
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic4057.html

----------


## Еше Нинбо

_2.3 Чистое и прохладное Бодхи_

*№76
Янтарь из Луншоу*

Один монах передал через ординарца Мастеру Фоюаню чётки из луншоуского янтаря в качестве подношения. Ординарцу очень понравились эти чётки.
Ординарец: «Учитель, эти чётки велел предать вам такой-то монах»
Мастер Фоюань: «Мне они не нужны».
Ординарец: «Они действительно Вам не нужны?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Если они тебе понравились, я дарю их тебе!»
Ординарец застыл от удивления.

*№77
Безграничное сияние и безграничная жизнь*

В покоях настоятеля ординарец сопровождал свою мать и несколько упасак и упасик из Гуанчжоу, которые приехали на поклон к Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань спросил маленького сына одной из упасик: «Мальчик, сколько тебе годиков?»
Мальчик, ничего не говоря, протянул маленькую ручку и стал пристально и прямо смотреть на Мастера Фоюаня. Мастер Фоюань, улыбаясь, погладил его по голове и сказал: «Безграничное сияние и безграничная жизнь!»

*№78
Не привязываться*

Один монах спросил Мастера Фоюаня о видениях, появляющихся в ходе практики. 
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Видения появляются благодаря повседневной практике. Если делаешь хорошие дела, то получаешь хорошие видения. Если делаешь плохие дела, то получаешь плохие видения. Но в независимости от того плохие они или хорошие, тебе не нужно к ним привязываться».

*№79
Чистая Земля только в сознании, 
а Амитабха в Самоприроде*

Один монах не хотел работать, целыми днями только и делал, что читал на чётках имя Будды.
Мастер Фоюань, увидев это, сделал ему выговор: «Ты чем занимаешься? Читаешь на чётках Будда Амитабха, Будда Амитабха, но сам не знаешь, где он находится. Будда Амитабха в сознании или где-то там в поле? Хочешь, чтобы Будда Амитабха пришёл за тобой? Не опираешься на свои силы, а опираешься на Его силу. А, по-моему, ты просто ленишься. Если ты бы даже попал в Чистую землю, тебе для этого обязательно понадобились бы кармические причины заслуг добродетели и корней добра. Если просто читать на чётках имя Будды Амитабхи, желая родиться в Его Чистой Земле, то расстояние до неё будет огромным и труднопроходимым.
Подумай, отсюда до Чистой Земли нужно пройти десятки триллионов земель Будд. Наш мир – это мир, земля Будды Шакьямуни. Это один мир, а нужно пройти 10 триллионов таких миров. Не шутка! Их просто сосчитать даже трудно. Очень далеко. Если тебе на самолёте надо долететь до Америки, на этого уйдёт целый день. А если добраться на самолёте в Чистую землю, то это не представляется возможным. Поэтому патриархи школы Чань были очень продвинутыми. Когда они решали там родиться, они обязательно там рождались. Но когда они умирали, они в действительности никуда не уходили. Как можно добраться в такую даль? Но родиться там они, безусловно, могли. Ты не  должен даже в этом сомневаться, они непременно там рождались. А если надо было добраться туда, они просто прикрывали глаза, и Земля Высшей радости тут же представала перед ними. Это называется «Чистая земля только в сознании». 

*№80
Всё оставить*

Сангха монастыря Юньмэньсы поручила одному монаху исполнять одну должность, но он, проработав на ней несколько дней, забеспокоился и сбежал.
Во время собрания руководства монастыря Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Кто такие постоянно живущие в монастыре монахи (Сангха)? «Это монахи со всех 10 сторон света, которые поселяются на постоянное жительство». Если я здесь питаюсь, значит я имею здесь ответственность. Если Сангха возлагает на тебя ответственность, то ты должен порядочно исполнять порученное дело. Как можно допустить, чтобы ваши ученики не любили и не уважали своего учителя? О чём тогда говорить? Помню, в тот день по телефону тот человек был так разгневан. Ха-ха. В действительности, мне всё равно. Сангха – это не я один, постоянно живущий здесь. Все должны помогать в этом деле!
Говорится, что сознание объемлет Вселенную. Как минимум оно у вас должно включать Сангху. Я здесь тружусь уже несколько десятков лет. До последнего вздоха я буду продолжать здесь трудиться. Если умру, то тогда уже ничего не поделаешь! Нельзя не заботиться о доме. Это ваш настоящий дом. Раз уж ушёл из дома в монашество, то здесь теперь ваш настоящий дом, поэтому нужно всеми силами заботиться о Сангхе. У людей разные мнения  и разные характеры. Будут ли они эффективно сотрудничать? Если вначале не сойдутся характерами, то постепенно можно гармонизировать отношения. Делать постепенно, добросовестно делать дела для Сангхи. Не нужно разбрасываться. Ведь мы не миряне. Славу и выгоду нужно полностью оставить!»

*№81
Одна мысль (мгновение) – десять тысяч лет*

Один монах пожаловался Мастеру Фоюаню, что ему всё время снятся сны, и попросил совета.
Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: 
«Ты не читаешь имя Будды Амитабхи, не читаешь мантры, не делаешь простираний Будде, не занимаешься сидячей медитацией. Твоё сознание не на Пути, поэтому конечно у тебя много снов. Сны – это иллюзорные мысли. Монахи должны заниматься сидячей медитацией, поэтому в установленное время медитируют, в определённое время молятся, в определённое время работают и в определённое время спят. Некоторые в начале ночи читают сутры, в середине ночи занимаются сидячей медитацией, в конце ночи читают имя Будды. Они ревностно сохраняют памятование о трёх драгоценностях, они сохраняют бдительность и не расслабляются. Таким образом покоряются клеши.
Вчера один человек сказал, что он увидел чудесное явление, бодхисаттва Гуаньинь (Авалокитешвара) благословила его, погладив по голове. Даже если Будда Шакьямуни благословит тебя, погладив по голове, это всё иллюзии. В прошлом мне не раз снились цветы, сияние Бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи, Бодхисаттвы защитника Вэйто. Это мне снилось очень много раз! Ничего здесь нет особенного. Не нужно на это возлагать слишком много ожиданий. Если знаешь, что это благословение и помощь Будды, то должен ещё больше проявлять старания! Не нужно считать, что если тебе было хорошее видение, то это что-то необычайное и можно расслабиться. Если ты не тренируешься как следует, появляются клеши, негативные мысли. Что это за мысли? И где сердце Дао (Бодхичитта)? Поэтому нужно как следует зародить в себе стыд. На Пути можно идти только вперёд, нельзя идти вспять. Если попятишься назад, то не избежать падения! В прошлом патриархи по-настоящему были храбры и усердны. Одна мысль (мгновение) – это десять тысяч лет, 10 тысяч лет – это одна мысль и где тогда взяться всем этим многочисленным клешам?»

*№82
Кто тот, который молится Будде*

Один монах с 1992 года познакомился с Мастером Фоюанем. Он часто писал письма Мастеру Фоюаню с вопросами. Мастер Фоюань всегда писал ему ответные письма и всегда отзывался на его просьбы. Он написал ему 40-50 ответных писем.
Однажды этот монах стал просить у Мастера Фоюаня отпуск. Мастер Фоюань дал ему наставления: «Нужно чаще читать Алтарную сутру Шестого Патриарха, Автобиографию Мастера Сюйюня. Затем нужно постепенно начинать читать «Мэнюцзи» (Сборник путешествий во сне), «Цзунцзинлу» (Записи зеркала чань-буддизма). И тогда ты сам узнаешь главные принципы практики. Я уже состарился, здоровье уже плохое и у меня нет сил тебе много об этом рассказывать!»
Этот монах сказал Мастеру Фоюаню: «Я в соответствии с наставлениями Мастера Сюйюня медитирую на «Кто тот, который молится Будде?»
Мастер Фоюань: «И кто?»
Монах: «Я ещё не нашёл».
Мастер Фоюань улыбнулся в ответ.



*№83
Изначально непоколебимы*

Мастер Фоюань: «Мы практиковали несколько десятков лет. Вам также предстоит практиковать несколько десятков лет. Нельзя идти вспять. Это не шутки. До самой смерти нельзя пятиться назад».
Монах: «Да. Когда мы рады, мы ещё ничего. Но если не рады, то всё! Ха-ха…»
Мастер Фоюань: «Ха-ха…».
Монах: «Кто же будет монашествовать. Не будут».
Мастер Фоюань: «Да. Вот так легко? Ты должен стоять там непоколебимо. Ты должен бороться с небом, бороться с землёй, бороться с людьми и бороться с самим собой».
Монах: «Да. Только так».
Мастер Фоюань: «Я сам тоже ещё не так хорош. Беспокоюсь о них. Построить монастырь разве легко? Но нужны люди, которые будут им управлять. Разве легко им управлять?»
Монах: «Я думаю, что даже выращивать дома цветы нелегко. Когда уезжаешь, помнишь о них. Если уезжаешь на несколько дней, по приезду они уже засохшие. Кто будет о них заботиться?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Да».
Монах: «Конечно, ещё трудней содержать несколько десятков людей. Несколько сот – ещё трудней. Даже содержать маленькую птицу нелегко. Если её не кормить 2-3 дня, она умрёт».
Мастер Фоюань: «Посмотри также и рыба в пруду. Если вода не будет проточной, не будет корма, она конечно умрёт!»

*№84
Великая доброта и великое сострадание*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления:
«Что означает слово цыбэй (сострадание)?
Что такое цы и что такое бэй (прим. переводчика: каждый слог и иероглиф имеет значение в китайском языке)?
Цы (доброта) означает дарить радость, бэй (сострадание) означает устранять страдания, боль. То есть цыбэй означает устранять страдания и боль живых существ и давать радость другим.
Сейчас в миру у многих людей есть трудности в жизни. А у нас сейчас полное изобилие. Дети не понимают этого. Но мы же взрослые и должны это осознавать. Поэтому нельзя ничего транжирить.

*№85
Все явления создаются сознанием*

Один монах подарил Мастеру Фоюаню книгу и сказал: «Учитель, это лучшее издание этой книги. Это очень хорошая вещь, можете её передать на хранение в институт буддизма».
Мастер Фоюань: «Что значит хорошая или плохая, всё это зависит от психологического воздействия. Если ты говоришь хорошая, значит хорошая. Если скажешь плохая, то будет плохая. Ха-ха…».
Монах: «Учитель, Вы всегда правы. Ха-ха…»
Мастер Фоюань: «Правда. «Если сознание рождается, рождаются все дхармы (явления). Если сознание уничтожается, уничтожаются все дхармы».
Монах: «Когда настроение плохое, что бы ты не ел, всё невкусное».
Мастер Фоюань: «Да! Посмотри. В прошлом патриархи после достижения прозрения удалялись на гору и строили там шалаш себе для жилья. Хоть им и было очень холодно там, они при этом пребывали в состоянии необычайной радости. Если вы направитесь жить в многоэтажном современном доме, они не пойдут с вами».
Монах: «Если приобретён такой опыт, то чем бы ты не занимался, везде будет хорошо».
Мастер Фоюань: «Без разницы. Если ты принесёшь, я буду есть. Если не принесёшь, то есть не буду».
Ординарец: «Ха-ха. Тогда придётся поголодать, пропустив один приём пищи?»
Монах: «Ха-ха. Учитель не ест, только ты спрашиваешь!»

*№86
Сконцентрировать сознание на одном*

Ординарец сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня к Дому памяти Мастеру Сюйюню. По дороге они встретили монаха, подметающего дорожки.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Тот, кто подметает, должен прозреть. Посмотри, Кулапантхака  был таки тупым, но Будда Шакьямуни научил его подметать, подметать, подметать! И он прозрел. Насколько это удивительно! Подметая, обрёл прозрение и достиг уровня архата. Если ты тоже с недвойственным, сконцентрированным сознанием будешь мести, мести, мести. Ха-ха. Тогда, подметая, прозреешь. Когда прозреешь, навести меня».
Ординарец: «Ха-ха. Если прозреешь, навести учителя».
Мастер Фоюань: «Скажу тебе, когда подметаешь, считай ростки бамбука».
Ординарец: «Считать ростки бамбука?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Посмотри сколько их здесь. Сегодня их здесь два, три. Посчитай, их стало больше или меньше. Если стало меньше, то боюсь, что их своровали другие. Ха-ха…»
Ординарец: «В любом случае их будет больше».
Мастер Фоюань: «Не обязательно. «Тот, кто занимается учёбой, с каждым днём накапливает. Тот, кто занимается Дао, с каждым днём теряет! (цитата Лао-цзы)».

*Кулапантхака:*
В сутре Экоттара–агама том 11 сказано: «Его брат до него вступил на путь Будды и достиг плода святости. Старший брат сказал Кулапантхаке: «Если не можешь придерживаться монашеских обетов, то лучше оставаться мирянином». Когда Кулапантхака услышал эти слова брата, он вышел за пределы монастыря и у него полились слёзы. Будда Шакьямуни увидел это и велел ему декламировать два слова - мести метлой. При этом Кулапантхака то забывал слово мести, то забывал слово метла. Через несколько дней он всё же смог запомнить эти два слова и у него зародилась мысль: «Почему Будда велел мне рецитировать эти два слова, мне нужно понять значение этого». Благодаря постоянному размышлению о смысле этих двух слов, он достиг плода архата. Он вышел из сансары, стал архатом и направился на поклон к Будде. Он сказал Будде: «Я обрёл мудрость и постиг значение слов «подметать метлой». Поэтому в комментариях говорится, что Кулапантхака стал лучшим из тех, кто понимает смысл и придерживается его. Его способности были очень слабые, но благодаря рецитации одной гатхи, он обрёл невиданное красноречие.
Пример Кулапантхаки говорит о том, что даже если человек тупой, он также может выйти из Сансары, колеса рождения и смерти. Он рецитировал два слова – подметать метлой и обрёл плод архата. Если усердно практиковать на Пути, обязательно можно стать Буддой! Поэтому чтобы достичь аромата цветов сливы, нужно вначале чтобы холод пронзил кости. Практик должен подавлять страсти и усиливать свою изначальную бодхичитту. Не страшно если нет способностей, страшно если человек не практикует. Если мы будем добросовестно практиковать, то даже если мы глупые и не имеем способностей, мы можем обрести мудрость и выйти из Сансары.


*№87
Искусно охранять изначальное сознание*

Один монах выглядел в буддийской рясе очень привлекательно, поэтому вызывал симпатии окружающих.
Однажды, Мастер Фоюань столкнулся с ним и шёпотом сказал ему: «Будь внимателен с девушками. Их глаза следят за тобой! А ты и не знаешь об этом».
Этот монах от неожиданности покрылся холодным потом.

*№88
Чистота шести органов чувств*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления мирянам-буддистам по практике начитывания имени Будды Амитабхи: «Чтение имени Будды Амитабхи производится не только когда человек умирает.  Вы только стремитесь родиться в Чистой Земле Будды, а те, у кого низшие способности, говорят, что эта практика очень плохая, что это предрассудки, что мы готовимся умирать. 
В действительности, Будда Амитабха означает безграничный свет и безграничную жизнь. Он не велит нам умирать. Он  велит нам не делать плохих дел, очищать сознание, чтобы у нас не было клеш, беспокойств, не было конфликтов, чтобы мы не сплетничали, жили в согласии, чтобы мы наладили свою семейную жизнь, наладили супружеские отношения, чтобы мы были ответственными на работе. Если вы пребываете в клешах и беспокойствах с утра до вечера, если вы постоянно конфликтуете в своей семье, если вы всегда безответственны на работе, то начитывание имени Будды Амитабхи будет для вас бесполезным. Вы должны наладить свою семью, свою жизнь, должны наладить супружеские отношения, вы должны быть ответственными на работе. Это и есть изучение буддизма. Это также называется согласием шести: глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела, мысли! У начитывающего имя Будды должны быть чисты шесть органов чувств (включая мысли). Если у вас не чист орган зрения, то вы будете видеть ошибки других. Вы будете считать, что только вы правы, а остальные ошибаются. Разве так можно?»

*№89
Чистый или нет*

Мастер Фоюань: «Ты в последнее время не был ваджрным наставником? (в молебне Шуйлу)
Монах: «Нет. Не хочу больше им быть».
Мастер Фоюань: «Почему?»
Монах: «Самоприрода Бодхи изначально чиста»
Мастер Фоюань: «Что?»
Монах: «Самоприрода Бодхи изначально…»
Мастер Фоюань: «Всё равно ты будь им (ваджрным наставником)!»
Затем Мастер Фоюань, танцуя, запел мантру: «Ом ганьцзыло…»
Все засмеялись.

_2.4 Ветер среди сосен и луна на воде_

*№90
Думать об искуплении кармы*

Упасака: «Учитель, как в последнее время Ваше здоровье?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Здесь не надо на него обращать внимания. Всё естественно, если оно умирает, пусть умирает. Если не умирает, то пусть не умирает».
Упасака: «Мы надеемся, что вы будете долго жить!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Надежда надеждой, а реальность реальностью. Невозможно не умирать. Будда Шакьямуни прожил 80 лет, Бодхисаттва Шестой Патриарх прожил 76 лет!»
Упасака: «Сколько прожил Бодхисаттва Шестой Патриарх?»
Мастер Фоюань: «76 лет. Мы уже пережили этот возраст. В те времена мы очень много страданий натерпелись».
Упасака: «И в то время подорвали себе здоровье».
Мастер Фоюань: «Да, в то время испортили здоровье».
Упасака: «Если бы не было тех испытаний, ваше здоровье сейчас было бы намного лучше».
Мастер Фоюань: «Терпеть немного страданий всё же нужно. Это препятствия собственной кармы. Это чтобы искупить карму, страдания искупают наши кармические препятствия».
Упасака: «Карма всё же искупалась немного жестоко…»
Мастер Фоюань: «Сознание прошлого не ухватить, зачем о нём говорить!»


*№91
Не знать откуда пришёл*

Один монах пришёл в келью настоятеля на поклон к Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань: «Откуда ты пришёл?»
Монах: «Не знаю».
Мастер Фоюань: «Чёртова вещь! Сам даже не знаешь откуда пришёл?»
Мастер Фоюань встал и удалился.

*№92
Развлекаться на лоне природы*

Зал для гостей.
Мастер Фоюань: «Сейчас я ни за что не отвечаю. Покушав, иду за ворота монастыря, гуляю на лоне природы»
Гости недоумевали.
Мастер Фоюань: «Ха-ха-ха… Я смотрю как они таскают камни». (Примечание переводчика: монахини женского отделения Сяоситхень по вечерам таскают камни)

*№93
Направление инвестиций*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Нельзя тратить на улице деньги и время. Это вам не принесёт пользы!»

*№94
Дерево в четыре времени года*

Один монах спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Раньше буддийские монахи накапливали заслуги и совершенствовали мудрость, были терпеливыми и трудолюбивыми. Сейчас монахи мало работают, но у них много подношений. Что же лучше?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Есть развивающие свой дом и есть разрушающие его».

*№95
Сила бодхисаттвенского обета и кармическая сила* 

Мастер Фоюань, пообедав, повёл беседу с одной монахиней: «Всё же такой-то учитель очень хороший».
Монахиня: «Да. Сказал, что уходит, и ушёл».
Мастер Фоюань: «Да! Они уходят сидя или стоя (в нирвану). Мы на такое не способны».
Монахиня: «Учитель, Вы ещё не исполнили свой бодхисаттвенский обет, как же Вы можете уйти?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Какой обет?»
Монахиня: «У Вас, конечно, есть бодхисаттвенский обет (об освобождении живых существ). Если бы у Вас не было обета, Вы бы, конечно, ушли. Сила обета Бодхисаттвы заставляет Вас оставаться с нами!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Чёрт! Не сила обета, а сила кармы!» 


*№96 
Сердце привязать к Дао (Пути)* 


Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: 
"Монах должен привязать своё сознание к Пути, должен отбросить мирские привычки. Если ты даже во сне постоянно видишь себя не в облике буддийского монаха, то тебе не стать монахом!"

*№97
Тело подобно глазури, сердце подобно ясной луне*

Монах: «Если нарушил монашеские обеты, как делать покаяние и очищение? Некоторые делают покаяние перед всей Сангхой (монахами). Некоторые каются перед четырьмя чистыми бхикшу, некоторые каются перед одним бхикшу. Сейчас во многих местах не обращают внимания на карму покаяния (обряд кармы при наказании монаха) и даже не делают его (обряд кармы). Если нарушены обеты,  то при декламировании монашеских обетов (периодически проводятся в монастыре) задаётся вопрос: «Чисты ли вы?» И затем идёт молчание. То есть если совершается грех, то никто не выходит, нет возможности прощения грехов».
Мастер Фоюань: «Есть возможности. Сделать хотя бы вид. Он не понимает, а кто из тех других понимают? Если он не чист, он не выходит. Ведь надо покаятся, но он боится опозориться». 
Монах: «Все так. Если выйдешь перед всеми, то скажут, что ты сумасшедший».
Мастер Фоюань: «Это грех сокрытия. Он скрывает правду. Если не чист, он прикидывается чистым и боится выйти перед всеми и покаятся. Это грех сокрытия. В этом случае грех усиливается и становится двойным. Кто сейчас на это обращает внимание? Поэтому монашеские обеты очень строгие. Если действительно хочешь соблюдать обеты, у Бодхисаттвы Шестого Патриарха есть бесформенные обеты и бесформенное покаяние. Но это не так легко сделать.
«Когда в сознании  нет неправедности – это Шила Самоприроды (Самосущности). Когда в сознании нет глупости – это мудрость Самоприроды. Когда в сознании нет беспорядка это самадхи Самоприроды. Тогда не увеличиваясь и не уменьшаясь, сам становишься крепким как Алмаз» (цитата из Алтарной сутры). Сможете ли вы это сделать? Всегда есть споры о том, что правильно, что неправильно, поэтому бывает, нарушив обет, даже не осознают этого. Очень трудно, очень трудно. Один монашеский обет, другой монашеский обет. Один  обет Бодхисаттвы, другой обет Бодхисаттвы. Разве легко? Луна находится в воде, но к ней вода не прилипает. Есть у вас такие способности? Сознание подобно ясной луне, а тело – глазури. Ясные, светлые и прозрачные. Если даже есть просто понимание этого уровня, это уже неплохо».

*№98
Нелегко обретаемое*

Утро. Вегетарианская столовая монастыря. После завтрака монах взял чашку Мастера Фоюаня, чтобы вымыть её. Но в чашке ещё оставалось немного жидкой рисовой каши. Монах, недолго думая, вылил остатки рисовой каши в мусорное ведро. Мастер Фоюань, увидев это, обрушился на этого монаха: «Почему ты вылил мою рисовую кашу? Не трогай мою чашку!»

*№99
Реальная практика и реальное изучение*

Ординарец: «Учитель, почему нам так трудно изучать Путь, а в прошлом патриархи так быстро достигали прозрения?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Не трудно. Это из-за того, что ты ещё не стал ожесточённо практиковать. Не бывает от рождения Будды Шакьямуни и не бывает от природы Бодхисаттвы Майтреи. Всё это достигается в процессе накопления в учёбе. Посмотри, Бодхисаттва Шестой Патриарх он собирал хворост и рубил дрова, чтобы заботиться о старенькой матери. Настолько искренне он хотел стать монахом, что даже камень раскололся, когда он делал на нём поклоны. Он молол рис в монастыре пятого патриарха, привязав камень к своей пояснице.
Ты только знаешь, что Мастер Сюйюнь обрёл прозрение, когда ему обожгли пальцы, наливая чай в зале медитации. Но ведь он до этого делал простирания и покаяние перед 10 тысячами Будд в пещере, был экономом монастыря, совершил поклонение на гору Утайшань, делая простирания через каждые три шага. Этому ты не учишься у него. Даже если ты разобьешь вагон чашек, ты не достигнешь прозрения как он. В Поднебесной нет достижений и дел, которые бы совершались без труда. Также и в деле прозрения на Пути буддизма и в постижении истины. Нет такого дела, которое было бы достигнуто само собой без искренней, добросовестной реальной практики и реального изучения».

*№100
Находиться ещё за воротами школы*

Мастер Фоюань: «Старейшина Сюйюнь говорил: «Приходит весна, распространяется аромат цветов и всё становится красивым. Горы, реки и земля становятся Так Приходящим». Как ты видишь Так Приходящего?»
Ординарец: «Это все создаётся нашим собственным сознанием. Стол, коврик для поклонов, всё!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Почему?»
Ординарец: «Потому что они все пребывают в недвижимости Таковости».
Мастер Фоюань: «Вздор!»

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*№101
Сознание воровства ещё не умерло*

Мастер Фоюань пошёл на гору посмотреть за состоянием ростков бамбука. Там он увидел у двух монахов в корзинах четыре ростка бамбука. Мастер Фоюань не стал ничего им говорить.
Первый из этих монахов заговорил с Мастером Фоюанем: «Учитель, тот росток бамбука вырос кривым. Даже если он вырастет большим, от него не будет пользы. Выкопать его?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Смотри сам, выкопай».
Второй монах сказал: «Сейчас не надо выкапывать. Мы уже посоветовались со старым учителем. Через несколько дней их все вместе выкопаем. Если сейчас их отнести на кухню, ни один из них невозможно будет есть».
Ординарец Мастера Фоюаня: «Так вы только что выкопали четыре корня ростков бамбука».
Второй монах: «Ну, можно ещё тогда выкопать несколько корней».
Ординарец спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Кривой росток бамбука может вырасти прямым?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Не обращай внимания. У них уже есть «план».
Все украдкой засмеялись.

*№102
Истинный облик монаха*

В 7 часов вечера стали бить в деревянное било, созывая всех монахов на Собрание.
Мастер Фоюань сказал на Собрании: «Я скоро умру, поэтому у меня плохое настроение. Приходят миряне-буддисты, а я даже не обращаю на них внимания и не принимаю от них подношения. Мне лень с вами много болтать, у меня нет душевных сил. Откуда у меня возьмутся силы болтать с вами? Я сейчас сидеть не могу, спать не могу. Когда сижу, болит, когда стою, тоже болит. До разговоров ли мне с вами? Нет ци (энергии) разговаривать с вами. Ничего не поделаешь, сейчас приходится немного вам рассказать об этом. Надеюсь, вы поймёте мои страдания. Понимаете? Если действительно вы хотите, чтобы я произнёс вам что-то, то это действительно убивает меня. Этот звонит, тот звонит, этот меня приглашает приехать, тот приглашает приехать. Поэтому я очень рассержен! Зачем мне туда ехать. Проще будет если вы возьмёте несколько палок и забьете меня до смерти (все засмеялись).
Правда, зачем меня приглашать, что мне там делать? Они знают, что мне трудно передвигаться, но они всё равно не входят в моё положение, как будто у меня хорошее здоровье. Этот просит приехать, тот просит приехать. Вчера из Шэньчжэня приглашали меня на их чёртово Собрание. Занимайтесь им сами. Кого хотите приглашайте, у них хорошее здоровье. А я зачем туда поеду? Поэтому вы должны знать об этом. Не надо говорить, что я старый чёрт такой вредный. Этот говорит, что я плохой, тот говорит, что я плохой. Увидев меня, смотрят с большим недовольством. Надеюсь, что вы меня простите! (все засмеялись).
Хорошо, на этом закончим. Я возвращаюсь. Вы теперь можете говорить, поскольку когда я здесь, вам неудобно говорить (все засмеялись).
Говорите, говорите…».

_2.5 Наивысший корень (основа)_

*№103
Воспитание потомков*

Один из студентов-шраманер захотел принять полные монашеские обеты. Поскольку его прежний учитель, давший ему начальное монашеское пострижение, ушёл в нирвану, поэтому он попросил заместителя настоятеля (шоуцзо) досточтимого Бэньчжэня стать его учителем при даче посвящений. Досточтимый Бэньчжэнь попросил в отношении этого наставлений у Мастера Фоюаня.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Можно принять его в ученики, но при условии, что он обязательно будет заботиться о тебе. Нельзя, чтобы он не заботился о тебе. Нельзя допустить, чтобы он убежал отсюда через два дня после дачи посвящения».
Ординарец Мастера Фоюаня: «Трудно будет опереться на него. Только если ты ему не дашь полное монашеское посвящение, тогда может быть».
Мастер Фоюань: «Правильно. Вначале нужно возле учителя прослужить 5 лет, только после этого можно давать полное монашеское посвящение. Иначе зачем вести учеников, получат удостоверение полных монашеских обетов и сразу сбегут».
Ординарец: «Удержать (не давать на руки) их удостоверение полных монашеских обетов».
Мастер Фоюань: «Сегодняшних людей не удержишь. Если его сердце действительно с учителем, то это хорошо, тогда это кармическая связь».
Досточтимый Бэньчжэнь: «Если он будет хорошенько практиковаться, то мне не нужна его забота и служение».
Мастер Фоюань: «Служение и забота об учителе – это и есть практика. Если не уважать учителя и Путь и говорить об освобождении всех живых существ – не бывает такого! Иначе в будущем никто не будет ничего делать. Если он не будет служить тебе и заботиться, то не принимай его в ученики. Пусть он все дела делает за тебя, даже пусть кормит тебя».
Ординарец: «Ха-ха…Вначале пусть послужит какое-то время и потом принимай его».
Мастер Фоюань: «Пусть приносит тебе еду. Вели ему приносить тебе еду!»
Ординарец: «Пусть приносит тебе кипяток!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Пусть моет за тебя посуду! Нужно напустить на себя гордый вид!»
Присутствующие: «Ха-ха…»
Ординарец: «Мастер Фоюань учит тебя как быть наставником».
Мастер Фоюань: «Скажи ему, что если он хочет быть твоим учеником, то он должен прислуживать тебе, должен слушаться. Иначе не принимай его в ученики. Это условие нужно ему чётко и ясно объяснить. И посмотри на его реакцию».
Ординарец: «Заверять это у нотариуса не имеет смысла. Нужно смотреть хочет он стать твоим учеником ради получения полных монашеских обетов или действительно из-за глубоко внутреннего уважения перед тобой, уважаемым Бодхисаттвой, или это он ради того, чтобы здесь остаться на постоянное жительство».
Мастер Фоюань: «По-настоящему честных и искренних очень мало. И только он сам об этом будет лучше всего знать. «Учитель только вводит в ворота школы, а практика зависит от самого ученика».
Досточтимый Бэньчжэнь: «Учителем должна быть Виная, без обетов нельзя».
Мастер Фоюань: «Считать учителем Винаю!».

*№104
Монашеские обеты – это основа*

Церемония чжэнань (вопросы, выявляющие соответствие постригающегося монашеству). Мастер Фоюань наставляет постригающихся в монахи: «Это у вас в будущем будут спрашивать, вам нужно будет ещё подниматься на алтарь для пострижения в бхикшу. Нужно знать, что нельзя воровать, нельзя нарушать монашеские обеты, нельзя лгать. Нужно быть честным и не надо соперничать с другими. Об обетах воздержания знают только люди. Животные этого не понимают. Откуда животные могут знать об обетах воздержания. Поэтому три низших пути существования живых существ являются препятствием к получению обетов. Только человек может получить монашеские обеты, другие живые существа не могут. К получению монашеских обетов есть препятствия, которые выявляются на церемонии чжэнань. Если эти препятствия есть, то получение пострига невозможно. Поэтому нужно беречь имущество монастыря, нужно помогать своим товарищам, нельзя третировать и унижать других.
Обеты воздержания – это основа для становления Буддой, основа для выхода из сансары. Обеты воздержания – это основа Дхармы Будды. Это также основа для выхода из шести путей существования. Если нет обетов воздержания, то нет истинной Дхармы. Обеты воздержания обеспечивают вечное пребывание в мире Дхармы. Когда вы будете получать полные монашеские обеты, вас также будут спрашивать. Сейчас я вам дам Тройное прибежище, 5 обетов и десять обетов шраманеры. Повторяйте за мной: «Я ученик такой-то иду к прибежищу в Будде, иду к прибежищу в Дхарме, иду к прибежищу в Сангхе (общине монахов). Сегодня я ухожу из дома для монашества вслед за Буддой…»

*№105
Сконцентрироваться на обетах воздержания*

Мастер Фоюань спрашивает постригающихся в шраманеры: «Сможете ли вы придерживаться обетов?»
Постригающиеся: «Сможем придерживаться!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Только что вы все ответили, что можете придерживаться обетов. Но, в действительности, обеты очень трудно соблюдать. Не убивать, не красть, соблюдать целибат, не лгать. Если вы не сможете их соблюсти, то это станет ложью. Ложь бывает большой и маленькой. Все эти вещи находятся в сознании. Если в сознании нет чистоты, то вы всё время будете нарушать обеты. Если в сознании есть мысли-клеши, то появляются большая ложь, маленькая ложь, «белая» ложь (искусное средство). В целях спасения живых существ можно применить «белую» ложь. Хоть из-за этого и не происходит нарушения обетов, но нельзя сказать, что из-за этого не будет кармического воздаяния. Также и в отношении спиртного. Нельзя пить ни капли водки, пива. Нельзя употреблять ароматную воду, духи, носить украшения. Поэтому Мастер Сюйюнь всю жизнь практиковал аскетизм. У него даже не было зубной щётки и зубной пасты. Он просто полоскал рот водой после еды и всё. Не надо смотреть телевизор, фильмы, танцы и песни. Не нужно танцевать. Нельзя сидеть на широких и высоких кроватях, нельзя иметь вожделение.
Очень трудно выполнять заповедь воздержания от еды после полудня. Некоторые вечером едят, некоторые нет. Здесь нужно привыкнуть. Если принял обеты, то надо стараться не есть после полудня. Отказ от еды после полудня даёт 10 видов пользы. Тем более, нужно отказаться от золота и серебра, денег. Монах не должен носить золотых цепочек и прочих драгоценных украшений!»
«Поэтому нужно хорошенько учиться. Дхарма Будды безгранична, невообразима, она имеет невообразимые заслуги и добродетели. Зачем уходят в монашество? Чтобы совершенствоваться на Пути. Состригают волосы, как в своё время сделал Будда Шакьямуни и являют облик бхикшу. Покидают родственников и любимых, одевают рясу из ветоши, питаются отходами, сидят под деревьями. Всё это ради совершенствования на Пути. Иначе, зачем уходить в монашество? Нужно хорошенько изучать раздел Винаи для шраманер. После пострига нельзя забывать монашеские обеты. Нужно уважать Три Драгоценности, нужно помнить Учителя, Ачарью. Уходят в монахи ради решения вопроса жизни и смерти, нельзя лениться и вести жизнь хоть как бы как!
Нельзя допускать в сознании ни одной мысли-клеши (негативной мысли). Поэтому нужно хорошенько изучать сутры, молиться Будде, делать простирания, заниматься дза-дзэн (сидячей медитацией), участвовать в обязательной вечерней сессии дза-дзэн в монастырском зале медитации. Нужно всё делать, сделав дела, нужно сразу идти в зал медитации и участвовать в сидении под благовония (дза-дзэн). Не нужно бояться трудностей, нужно накапливать заслуги, поддерживать святой монастырь. Если ты не будешь заниматься этим делом, он не будет, то кто им будет заниматься? Это ведь на благо всех, на благо общины. То, что не несёт пользы другим, грубая речь, ругань, сплетни – этого не должно у вас быть. Если такое происходит, нужно покаяться. Так много я уже сказал, хорошенько это запомните».
Монах, отвечающий за ритуалы: «Хорошо, все поступайте в соответствии с наставлениями!»
Монахи: «Будем поступать в соответствии с наставлениями!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Добросовестно делайте дела, как следует слушайтесь. Поменяйте свой характер. Не нужно обсуждать других, злословить. Нужно хорошенько читать мантры, добросовестно делать простирания, читать сутры, хорошенько заниматься дза-дзэн и добросовестно делать монастырские дела!»

*№106
Самоуважение и любовь к себе*

Когда Мастер Фоюань увидел, что ученики транжирят и роскошествуют, он созвал Собрание:
«Мы, ушедшие из дома в монашество, должны всем сердцем, всем сознанием заниматься совершенствованием на Пути. Еда, сон, одежда – это можно лишь бы как. В прошлом некоторые монахи под голову клали кирпич или полено. Мастер Сюйюнь под голову клал свою одежду. Летом он использовал для этого зимнюю одежду, а зимой летнюю. Он связывал её полотенцем и получалась подушка. А сейчас вы покупаете одну подушку, потом другую, хотите комфорта. Чем дальше, тем хуже. Также хотите в своей келье отдельный туалет. Конечно, мы по возможности  улучшаем условия.  Если приезжают гости, старые монахи, которым 60-70 лет, мы должны для них сделать более комфортный туалет. А Вам молодым зачем это? Если в институте буддизма у каждого учащегося будет отдельный туалет, это будет невообразимо. 100 туалетов, как там тогда ходить, ведь вонь будем нестерпимой.
Нужно обращать внимание на гигиену. Сейчас у вас гигиена так себе. Нужно её улучшать. Я был в институте буддизма. Там во дворе мусор, листья бамбука, нет чистоты. Если люди приедут, это будет выглядеть очень некрасиво.
Некоторые гости не обращают на это внимания, но некоторые люди очень интеллигентны и чувствительны к этому. Они приезжают сюда посмотреть как у нас, потому что много слышали о нашем монастыре. Поэтому нужно, чтобы был порядок. Нельзя терять своё лицо. Монахи должны иметь самоуважение и любовь к себе.

*№107
Показывать личный пример*

К Мастеру Фоюаню в больницу пришла чжикэ (отвечающая за приём гостей, должность в монастыре) одного из женских монастырей из другой провинции.
Мастер Фоюань, увидев её, сразу стал ей выговаривать:  «Ты должна усердно трудиться и тренироваться, во всех делах вести других за собой! Дандя (отвечающий за хозяйство монастыря), чжикэ, сэнчжи (отвечающий за дисциплину в монастыре), Вэйно (отвечающий за ритуалы) – это четыре столпа в монастыре. Вэйно должен добросовестно вести за собой других, радовать братию. Пение молитв и игра на музыкальных инструментах без Вэйно не получатся. Данцзя – одна из руководящих должностей в монастыре, отвечает за правую часть монастыря. Он должен вести за собой других монахов и всегда стоять на дежурстве. Чжикэ отвечает за приём гостей и в некоторых вопросах замещает Сэнчжи, отвечающего за дисциплину.  
А я смотрю, что ты, чертовка, даже на молебен в главный храм не ходишь! Я тебя  побью, разве можно так себя вести! Как же ты можешь отвечать за монастырскую семью? Дежурящий чжикэ должен принимать гостей и может ещё не ходить на молебны. Но чжикэ, который не на дежурстве, обязательно должен быть на молебнах! Как можно не ходить на молебны в храм? Разве так поступают? Вся Сангха монастыря опирается на вас. Ты, являясь чжикэ, не подаёшь пример, но заставляешь других монахов идти на молебен. А сама чем занимаешься? Уже возраст не позволяет? Посмотри, ходят ли на молебны данцзя и чжикэ нашего монастыря Юньмэньсы? Не ходят только когда болеют! Будучи одним из руководителей монастырских групп, вы должны подавать всем пример, иначе вас будут ждать кармические воздаяния!»
Монахиня, перепугавшись, стала делать простирания и раскаиваться.

*№108
Быть недвижимым (невозмутимым), следовать кармическим обстоятельствам*

Мастер Фоюань: «Это сознание никогда не останавливается. Оно как поток течёт без остановок. Оно всё время двигается здесь, двигается там. Нельзя, чтобы оно не двигалось».
Монах: «А у просветлённых оно может остановиться? Или стабилизироваться в самадхи?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Не останавливается. Нельзя, чтобы оно остановилось. Поэтому и говорится «в стоячей воде не таится дракон».
Монах: «А-а».
Мастер Фоюань: «Нельзя быть мёртвым типом. Нужно быть живым (подвижным)».
Монах: «Шифу (Учитель), а то, что в книгах написано «Одно мгновение – это 10 тысяч лет, 10 тысяч лет – это одно мгновение» разве это не…?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Это говорится не о мёртвом типе. Одно мгновение – это 10 тысяч лет. Посмотри, Будда Шакьямуни, Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара они движимы или недвижимы?
Монах: «Не знаю».
Мастер Фоюань: «В зависимости от типа тела живого существа, которого нужно освобождать, (Будды и Бодхисаттвы)  проявляют соответствующие тела для проповеди Дхармы». Это называется «Следовать кармическим обстоятельствам, не двигаясь; не двигаясь, следовать кармическим обстоятельствам». Здесь не говорится о недвижимости, а говорится о том, что нужно следовать кармическим обстоятельствам. Что же такое недвижимость? Недвижимость - это мистическая Природа Таковости. Ты не должен покидать чистую мысль в своём сознании. Увидев женщину, ты начинаешь об этом думать. Увидев золото, ты снова начинаешь об этом думать. Разве так можно?»



*№109
Я с большим трудом этим занимаюсь*

В первой половине дня в келью настоятеля монастыря Юньмэньсы пришли два монаха из Тайваня. Разговор зашёл о том, что многие монахи, уехав за границу на учёбу, впоследствии расстригались.
Мастер Фоюань: «В этом нет смысла. Так много лет учиться и, уехав за границу, расстричься».
Монах: «Это из-за того, что у них нет стойкости».
Мастер Фоюань: «Окружение может поменять сознание человека».
Монах: «Даже пустота может быть испорчена, но сознание не может быть изменено или поколеблено. Они так быстро расстриглись. Это говорит о том, что у них нет основы. Я был в разных местах, все говорят, что здесь лучше всего».
Мастер Фоюань: ««Здесь» – это просто пустое название».
Монах: «Шифу, Вы же ещё здесь, как можно говорить, что это просто пустое название?»
Мастер Фоюань: «»Я» - это тоже обман. Я обманывал уже несколько десятков лет. Скоро, перестану обманывать, перестану обманывать! «Я» с большим трудом этим занимаюсь».

*№110
Строго придерживаться обетов чистоты*

Чжикэ (отвечающий за приём гостей) отвёл новопосвящённых монахов в келью настоятеля, чтобы отблагодарить Учителя за передачу обетов. После того как они преклонили колени, они все встали на одно колено, сложив ладони вместе.
Чжикэ сказал: «Просим старейшину дать наставления!»
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Я только что говорил, что патриархи прошлого жили в небольших скромных домиках. Если был дождь, то дождь. Если был снег, то снег. Им было холодно до смерти. А когда наступала жара, не знаю как они её переносили.  Мастерам прошлого было очень холодно и даже когда они спали на кровати они думали о том, как Будда Шакьямуни с учениками в те далёкие времена «ели в день один раз и ночевали под деревом». Ха-ха. Они всё время думали над этим.
А вы сейчас счастливые. Живёте в таких хороших кельях. Три раза в день питаетесь. После принятия монашеских обетов нельзя ужинать. А вы ужинаете или нет? (все улыбались в ответ, но молчали). Ужинаете? Нельзя. Вы даже не можете соблюсти обеты шраманеры, также как и я являетесь нарушителями Винаи. Ха-ха…»
В это время один из присутствующих стал фотографировать. Вспышки фотоаппарата следовали одна за другой.
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты кого фотографируешь? Их фотографируй. Зачем меня фотографировать?»
Чжикэ: «Он и вас снимает и их».
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты должен их снимать».
Мастер Фоюань: «Вы просите обеты. Шила (обеты), самадхи, праджня. Шила, самадхи, праджня. Если вы будете более строго соблюдать обеты воздержания, Шилу, то от этого будет для вас только польза. А если вы расслабитесь, то у вас может пропасть сердце Дао (стремление к просветлению)».

*№111
Трудно преодолеть неблагоприятные обстоятельства*

Утром Мастер Фоюань сел на край кровати, долго сидел недвижимо и с трудом сказал: «Не хочу вставать, не хочу двигаться».
Монах: «Вы уже в таком почтенном возрасте, мы молодые тоже не хотим двигаться».
Мастер Фоюань: «Здесь у меня полностью умерли нервы (он рукой стал массировать голову, кисти и стопы)».
Монах: «Вы уже можно сказать прожили эту жизнь, а что нам молодым делать? Вы в то время в неблагоприятных обстоятельствах считали, что их пройти немного легче. Мы сейчас находимся в благоприятных обстоятельствах и считаем, что их преодолеть даже труднее, чем неблагоприятные».
Мастер Фоюань: «Трудно преодолеть неблагоприятные обстоятельства!»
Монах: «В неблагоприятных обстоятельствах легко зародить в себе стремление к просветлению, сердце Дао, а в благоприятных обстоятельствах очень трудно зародить стремление к просветлению, сердце Дао».
Мастер Фоюань: «Стремление к прозрению у патриархов прошлого было очень стойким и решительным». Затем он подошёл к столу, взял книгу «Истоки чань-буддизма» и стал рассказывать монаху истории…

*№112
Разлагающееся и не разлагающееся*

Ординарец мыл стопы Мастеру Фоюаню.
 Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Почему мёртвый человек такой тяжёлый?»
Ординарец: «Не знаю».
Мастер Фоюань: «Ха-ха…Это тоже не знаешь. Если умираешь, то нет жизненной силы! Если человек умирает, то эта оболочка, состоящая из четырёх элементов,  невечна. Она должна разлагаться. Ты будешь изо всех сил стараться, но она всё равно разлагается. Лучше всего добиться того, неразлагающегося».

*№113
Обеты воздержания – чистота и отсутствие омрачений* 

Келья настоятеля. 
Мастер Фоюань: «Нелегко мне читать книги, сразу всё забывается. А если не читать книги, то тяжело жить с утра до вечера. Школы Фаянь, Линьцзи. 250 заповедей обетов бхикшу».
Монах: «Я тоже не помню назубок. Параллельно с изучением преподаю. Раньше читал очень добросовестно. Брал дополнительные справочники для чтения».
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты преподаёшь обеты бхикшу. Что такое обеты?»
Монах: «Сознание – это сущность обетов!»
Мастер Фоюань: «А?»
Монах: «Сознание – это сущность обетов!»
Мастер Фоюань: «А что такое сознание?»
Монах: «Сознание… теоретически я знаю, но если выразить это словами, то несколько восклицаний Бодхисаттвы Шестого Патриарха «Кто бы мог подумать» лучше всего раскрывают его значение».
(Прим.: Пять восклицаний кто бы мог подумать - Кто бы мог подумать, что Самоприрода изначально чиста! Кто бы мог подумать, что Самоприрода изначально не рождается и не уничтожается! Кто бы мог подумать, что Самоприрода изначально самодостаточна! Кто бы мог подумать, что Самоприрода изначально не изменяется (невозмутима)! Кто бы мог подумать, что Самоприрода может порождать все дхармы!)
Мастер Фоюань: «Кто бы мог подумать, что Самоприрода изначально чиста! Кто бы мог подумать, что Самоприрода изначально не рождается и не уничтожается!...» Невозмутима. Если ты видишь, как к тебе приходит чёрт, ты не боишься. Если приходит Будда, ты тоже не боишься. Она невозмутима. У неё не появляется привязанностей и желания обладать. Но если у тебя нет привязанностей и желания обладать, всё равно ты должен видеть где истинное, а где ложное, где доброе, а где злое. Ты должен это знать. А если у тебя не будет мудрости чудесного различения, то это не получится».
Монах: «Хм…»
Мастер Фоюань: «У неё нет негативных мыслей. Чистое сознание, не имеющее негативных (омрачённых) мыслей – это и есть обеты! У тебя есть омрачённые мысли? Эта вещь очень хорошая, та вещь мне тоже нравится. И ты не нарушаешь при этом обетов? В Алмазной сутре об этом говорится очень ясно».

*№114
Чжиши имеет заслуги благодаря самоотдаче*

Один чжиши (должностное лицо в монастыре) из-за возникших клеш покинул монастырь Юньмэньсы. Мастер Фоюань по этому поводу сказал на собрании учителям Дхармы монастыря: «Я живу одним днём. Во-первых, я не радуюсь, во-вторых не грущу. Если хорошо живётся, то это всего лишь один день. Если плохо живётся – это также всего лишь этот один день».
Первый учитель Дхармы сказал на это: «Изначально так и есть!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Да. Скажи, какие могут быть клеши? Изначально нет клеш, а мы их сами ищем».
Второй учитель Дхармы сказал: «Иначе не будет дел, которые можно было бы делать!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Какие у него появились клеши? Я даже и не знаю об этом ».
Первый учитель Дхармы: «Он раньше говорил, что ему очень тяжело».
Второй учитель Дхармы: «Я считаю, что он  всё же мало читал сутры и наставления. И не особенно понимал метод обучения настоятеля. У него слишком мало жизненного опыта. Мастер Фоюань стремится, чтобы все его ученики достигли успеха».
Мастер Фоюань: «Если у тебя есть время, каждый день нужно немного читать сутры».
Второй учитель Дхармы: «Он не почувствовал вкус при чтении».
Мастер Фоюань: «В день читать хотя бы два предложения. Я тоже при чтении не чувствую вкуса. Но мне всё равно нужно читать, всё лучше, чем вообще не читать!»
Второй учитель Дхармы сказал: «Мальчик хочет развлекаться».
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты сейчас чем больше занимаешься, тем больше клеш. Чем  больше клеш, тем труднее жить. Зачем ты ищешь клеши? Лучше будь чуть повеселее».
Второй учитель Дхармы: «Его проблема в том, что он не преодолел эту заставу, не разрешил её».
Мастер Фоюань: «Я сегодня говорил, что нет большого начальника или маленького. Большой начальник служит народу. Маленький тоже служит народу! Большой или маленький одинаково! Если ты большая личность, то ты больше делаешь дел. Если ты маленькая личность, ты также делаешь дела, но только делаешь их меньше и только. Много или мало – всё это работа. Нельзя сидеть, сложа руки дома и спать. Что могут быть за клеши? То, что можешь сделать, делай с полной самоотдачей».


*
№115
Три незагрязняемых учения (шила, самадхи, праджня)*

Один монах вернулся в монастырь Юньмэньсы с посвящений полных монашеских обетов. Он сделал себе очень большие цзеба (точки на голове от шрамов в результате прижиганий благовониями при посвящении в бхикшу) и они загноились.
Мастер Фоюань увидев это, пожалел монаха и дал ему наставления:
«Монашеские обеты должны опираться на тебя самого. Здесь нужно смотреть сможешь ли ты их придерживаться, строго ли ты их будешь придерживаться, а также будешь ли ты иметь негативные мысли. Если ты будешь допускать в сознание негативные мысли, то какой толк будет от того, что ты такие большие цзеба себе прижёг? Не нужно прижигать так много цзеба. Достаточно всего три цзеба, которые будут символизировать шилу (обеты воздержания), самадхи и праджню. А ты их так сильно прижёг, это может привести к проблемам.
Придерживаться обетов нужно в своём сознании. Если их не придерживаться в сознании, то не будет толку. Посмотри, в прошлом были те, кто прижигали себе цзеба, но затем расстригались. Поэтому независимо от того будешь ли ты прижигать цзеба или нет, ты обязательно должен придерживаться обетов, стоять твёрдо на своих ногах, непоколебимо. Если должным образом придерживаться обетов воздержания, родится самадхи, а затем из самадхи родится праджня».




*№116
Нелегко быть буддийским монахом*

Мастер Фоюань: «Трудно быть Человеком, ещё труднее быть хорошим монахом. Поскольку монах является образцом для людей и неба. Он является примером для тех, кто в миру, и для тех, кто удалился из мира».


_2.6 Аромат цветов лотоса_

*№117
Три тысячи нитей клеш*

Некоторые упасаки, желающие стать монахами, до пострижения работали очень активно. Но после пострижения стали немного ленивыми.
Мастер Фоюань пришёл на рисовое поле и стал ругать их: «Вы, сажающие рис, обрив волосы, больше не желаете работать! Я вам говорю, срочно отрастите волосы!»

*№118
В носке воды и дров заключены сиддхи и 
мистическое функционирование*  

Один учитель Дхармы (преподаватель института буддизма) в монастыре Юньмэньсы посчитал, что его должность по строительству негативно отражается на его учёбе, поэтому решил отказаться от своей должности.
По этому поводу мастер Фоюань дал ему наставления: «Строительство – это временное. А учёба – это долгосрочное. По завершении строительства, если я не буду преподавать, то чем же мне ещё заниматься? Ты должен знать, какая работа является основной, долгосрочной. Твоё преподавание и практика, изучение буддийских истин являются конкретными вопросами».
Учитель Дхармы: «Сейчас я весь день бегаю по вопросам строительства, не читаю книги. Я и изначально не люблю читать».
Мастер Фоюань: «Разве можно не любить читать книги? Если ушедший из дома буддийский монах не понимает истины буддизма, где находится Будда Амитабха, где Будда Шакьямуни, где ты будешь после смерти, если ты не знаешь этих истин, то как ты будешь практиковать?»
Учитель Дхармы: «Тогда я не буду заниматься строительством, буду специализироваться на преподавании и всё».
Мастер Фоюань: «Если ты сам преподаёшь, то тебе нужно хорошенько изучать принципы учения. Строительство – это дело временное. Когда строительные материалы, стеклянная черепица будут доставлены, этого будет достаточно. От тебя требуется только контролировать стройматериалы! Сейчас вот не нужно следить за стройматериалами. Тогда чем заниматься? Я должен заниматься сидением под благовония (дзадзэн), я должен практиковать, максимум тебя оторвём на две ароматические палочки (сессии) дзадзэн. В остальное время ты можешь заниматься дзадзэн, можешь тренироваться!»
Учитель Дхармы: «Весь день нужно сторожить там стройматериалы, самому трудно успокоиться, везде приходится бегать и смотреть. Очень много дел, лучше бы не заниматься этим».
Мастер Фоюань: «Конечно, ты должен  научиться практиковать во время работы, я не то, что ты должен удалиться от работы для практики! «Дхарма Будды находится в этом мире, не ищи её вне этого мира». Общение с людьми – это практика совершенствования. В прошлом патриархи пахали в поле, строили кельи. Мастер Шитоу в своё время спросил упасаку Пана, как тот совершенствуется днём. Упасака Пан ответил (в оригинале в стихах): 
«В повседневных делах нет ничего другого, кроме как согласия с самим собою.
Во всём нет привязанности и отвращения, ни в чём нет резких противоречий.
Что зовётся истинным и ложным? На горе подвижника не оседает пыль.
В таскании воды и дров заключены сиддхи и мистическое функционирование».
日用事无别，唯吾自偶谐。
头头非取舍，处处无张乖。
朱紫谁为号，丘山绝点埃。
神通并妙用，运水与搬柴。
Что есть, то и  делать. Куда бы ты не попал, везде будет святое место для совершенствования (дословно место Дао) В носке воды и дров заключены сиддхи и мистическое функционирование. Разделение на себя и других, на тех, кто прав, и кто не прав – это уровень Хинаяны. У Бодхисаттвы же нет представления «Я», «люди», «живые существа» и «старейшины». Поэтому Бодхисаттвы освобождают всех живых существ. Нельзя одних живых существ освобождать, а других нет. Все живые существа равны. Обычное сознание – это и есть Дао. Живые существа равны. Всё равно. Поэтому независимо от того, какое дело ты делаешь в монастыре, к примеру, тебе велели чистить туалет – это лучшая практика. Если понадобится, я буду её выполнять. Не поставили благовония в курильнице, ты должен их поставить. Если приехали гости и некому их принять, ты должен  позаботиться о гостях: «Садитесь, пожалуйста. Давайте я Вам налью чаю. Кушали ли вы уже?». Затем вы должны разыскать чжикэ, отвечающего за приём гостей. Только так. Нельзя, чтобы все дела были только по-твоему. То, что не по-твоему, тем ты уже не занимаешься, так нельзя. Разве не все мы люди, одинаковые. То, что по-твоему – это истина, а то, что по-моему не истина? Так и появляются клеши. Но кто знает, что клеши – это бодхи. Дай мне салфетку. У меня сейчас глаза болят. (Учитель вытер салфеткой глаза). А что поделаешь? Поэтому будет жаль, если мы поменяем тело по новой, переродимся. Ты знаешь, куда ты переродишься? Какая у тебя карма? Переродишься ты собакой, кошкой, мужчиной или женщиной. Не знаешь!»
Учитель Дхармы спросил: «Шифу, в прошлом великие мастера ходили  повсюду в поисках. Что они добивались этим?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Они посещали Учителей! Они искали учителей. Поэтому патриарх Сюефэн «Трижды был у Тоуцзы и 7 раз посещал Дуншаня». Они это делали ради решения великого вопроса жизни и смерти. Разве это было легко? Они искали учителей и искали Дао. Посмотри, сейчас все гуляют по горам и рекам. Ха-ха. Разве можно просто так туристом путешествовать по горам и рекам? Если же они находили учителя, то они оставались с ним на всю жизнь. Посмотри, патриарх Фамэй Фачан, он по-настоящему тренировался. «Сознание – это и есть Будда» - он неизменно медитировал на это. Поэтому ты должен всегда верить в невообразимую силу Дхармы Будды. Выполнение повседневных дел не может повлиять на твою буддийскую практику».

*№119
За учителя считать обеты воздержания*

Один монах доложил Мастеру Фоюаню о том, что у монаха, который поселился отшельником в хижине, возникли проблемы.
Мастер Фоюань стал ругаться: «Это банда чертей, занимаются вслепую! В какой ещё чёртовой хижине отшельника тебе жить? В какой чёртовой пещере отшельничать? Посмотри, зал медитации – такое хорошее место, зачем тебе идти жить на скале? Почему тебе не устремляться посреди монашеского братства, а обязательно надо идти жить в соломенной хижине отшельником? Эти люди! Я их не понимаю. Так называемые опытные практики. Встретил чёрта! Встретил чёрта! Я не верю этой банде чертей. Черти, как они совершенствуются? Занимаются в одиночестве? Заниматься в одиночестве – это ради свободы! В лесном монастыре есть правила. Эти правила подобны закону. Закон противостоит плохим людям. Если есть закон, то ты не можешь совершать плохих дел. Дела должны совершаться на основе закона, также и с обетами воздержания! Они контролируют твои негативные мысли. Если есть негативные мысли, значит ты нарушаешь обеты. Истина здесь одна. Поэтому мирская дхарма также является Дхармой Будды. Все дхармы являются Дхармой Будды».
Монах: «Все мирские дхармы являются Дхармой Будды. Поэтому в Алмазной сутре…»
Мастер Фоюань: «Что является Дхармой Будды?»
Монах: «Все дхармы являются Дхармой Будды. Не обязательно они все излагаются Буддой. То, что проявляется в миру,  это тоже Дхарма Будды».
Мастер Фоюань: «Да. Также и то, что излагается Буддой. То, что он говорит, излечивает твоё сознание. Все Дхармы, которые излагаются Буддой, направлены на излечение всех типов сознания. Если не будет всех типов сознания, то какая будет необходимость во всех Дхармах? Поэтому 84 тысячи учений Дхармы предназначаются для людей с разными задатками. Читай имя Будды Амитабхи, делай поклоны Бодхисаттве Авалокитешваре и не будет никаких проблем. Читай сутру сердца и я гарантирую, что ты избежишь попадания в сети Мары».





*№120
Улыбнуться, держа в руках цветок*

             Мастер Фоюань дал наставления монаху, получившему назначение на должность в монастыре:
«Сейчас в зале медитации (Чаньтане) много монахов получивших назначения на должность танчжу (руководитель зала). Танчжу является главой зала медитации, поэтому должен давать наставления! Когда вы даёте наставления, о чём вы говорите? Вы рассказываете истории прошлого, коаны.  Если же вы достигнете прозрения, то вы ничего рассказывать не будете. Тот, кто достиг прозрения, тот не будет вам ничего говорить. Когда мастер Цзяшань пришёл на поклон в досточтимому Чуанцзы и заговорил, тот сразу же стал его избивать и загнал его в реку. Патриарх Юньмэнь трижды приходил на поклон к досточтимому Мучжоу, но тот ничего ему не сказал. На третий раз Мучжоу схватил Юньмэня и закричал: «Говори, говори, говори!» Юньмэнь не нашёлся что сказать. Тогда Мучжоу вытолкнул его за дверь, сильно прищемив ему ногу. Вот такая истина. Изначально Дхарма Будды не излагается словами. Разве есть слова и проповеди в Дхарме Будды? Будда Шакьямуни на собрании на горе Линшань держал в руках цветок и улыбнулся. Он ничего не сказал. И только Махакашьяпа понял его.  Только улыбнулся, и этого было достаточно. Это называется передачей печати сердца к сердцу. Махакашьяпа понял то, что хотел сказать Будда Шакьямуни, держа в руках цветок. Он прозрел. 
Патриарх Бодхидхарма вёл мастера Шэньгуана (Хуэйкэ). Тот стоял по пояс в снегу, окровавленным его кровью и не мог найти своё сознание (сердце). Это есть печать сердца к сердцу. Они искал, искал где же находится его сознание (сердце). Мастер Данься сжёг статую Будды. Где находится Будда? Только вы не поймите мои слова напрямую, а то возьмёте и побежите жечь статуи Будды! (смех в зале)   
Ха-ха… Не пойдёт!  Те патриархи достигли прозрения, у них был внутренний опыт. Они отличались от вас. Для них обычное сознание являлось Дао, и  прямое сердце было площадкой Дао.  Мы так не сможем, поэтому не надо опрометчиво так поступать. Если не учитывать причинно-следственную связь, то мы погибнем! Не поймите мои слова неправильно. Поэтому хоть и говорят, что в прошлом монах Цзигун пил вино и ел мясо, но он сам впоследствии сказал, чтобы монахи не учились у него. Он наказал людям не учиться на его примере. Он сказал: «Тот, кто будет учиться у меня, попадёт в ад, а тот, кто будет порочить меня, попадёт в рай».  Если ты будешь его хвалить, то это будет неправильно. Это у него искусное средство, мистическое функционирование сиддхи. Разве можете вы, монахи, есть собачье мясо? Если монахи едят мясо, пьют спиртное – это ошибочное поведение.   Поэтому в фильме про Шаолинь та известная фраза:   «Мясо и вино проходят через кишки, а сердце Будды остаётся 

*
№121
Не заменить*

Один монах с горы Цзицзу захотел пригласить Мастера Фоюаня для проведения церемонии освящения. Но дорога до горы Цзицзу была очень плохая, кроме того, здоровье Мастера Фоюаня было не очень хорошим. Ученики стали советовать Мастеру Фоюаню отказаться от поездки.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Ничего не поделаешь! Ему смерть как хочется, чтобы я поехал туда умереть, ха-ха»
Ученик: «Пусть досточтимый Х отправится туда вместо Вас».
Досточтимый Х: «Мне нет смысла ехать».
Ученик: «Поедите от имени Учителя».
Мастер Фоюань: «Хорошо если сможет меня заменить. Но он не сможет  заменить».
Досточтимый Х: «Я могу поехать. Но никакого смысла не будет оттого, что поеду туда я». 
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты не сможешь меня заменить. Ты не сможешь вместо меня лететь на самолёте, не сможешь вместо меня кушать! Поэтому я всё же съезжу туда прогуляться. Посмотрю тамошние горы и реки. Ха-ха…»
Все засмеялись.

*№122
Одна стрела поражает три заставы*

Один упасака спросил: «Учитель, в чань-буддизме три заставы это следующее: начальная застава – это достижение сущности пустоты. Вторая застава – это появление мистического наличия, и последняя застава – это недвойственность пустоты и наличия. Так?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Пустота, пустота, пустота. Чёрт тебя возьми. Деньги, женщины, вино, гнев, жена, дети – ни от одного из них не можешь отказаться!»
Упасаку бросило в пот, рубашка даже стала мокрой.

*№123
Следовать кармическим обстоятельствам, не меняясь*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Монахи, ушедшие из дома, должны мыслить современно, но в жизни нельзя быть современными, нельзя предаваться комфорту, нужно твёрдо придерживаться простоты, скромности и  непритязательности». 

*№124
В основе прозрение сознания*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления на усиленном недельном медитативном затворе:
Недельный период усиленной медитации требует от вас усиленной практики, чтобы в установленный период времени получить подтверждение (в прогрессе). Некоторые говорят, что в Алтарной сутре Шестого Патриарха говорится: «Дао постигается сознанием, разве оно зависит от сидения?» Действительно, есть такая цитата. Хоть и можно заниматься чаньской медитацией как сидя, стоя, лёжа или в движении, но это только если у вас уже есть достаточная база во внутреннем  мастерстве (гунфу). Когда вы достигните определённого уровня, тогда это возможно, иначе вам трудно будет в повседневной жизни успокоить своё сознание, не поддаваться порывам чувств, смотря на одно начало слова (хуатоу) и сохраняя чувство сомнения (ичин). Поэтому практика сидячей медитации (дацзо, дзадзэн) является очень важной. В принципе, я не против, если вы здесь будете то заниматься дацзо, то бегать (по своим делам), но при условии, что вы имеет основу постижения своего сознания, иначе вам не вернуть деньги за пирожки (которые выдаются медитирующим в зале медитации на средства от подношений мирян).


*№125
Если можешь поворачивать вещи, 
то становишься подобным Так Приходящему*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Чань-буддизм – это самая высокая тантра (тайна). Самая высокая тантра (тайна) – это чань-буддизм. Не надо слушать других. Не надо заниматься особыми способностями или сиддхи. Не нужно заниматься этими вещами. По-настоящему, честно, чань находится прямо в повседневной жизни! Когда одеваем одежду, кушаем, ходим в туалет по большому и маленькому – всё это чань. Здесь нужно смотреть как ты применяешь (сознание). Нужно смотреть может ли твоё сознание поворачивать вещи (а не наоборот быть на поводу у вещей). «Если можешь поворачивать вещи, то становишься подобным Так Приходящему!»»

*№126
Прочная основа*

Из наставлений Мастера Фоюаня в период усиленной недельной медитации (сидя и в ходьбе):
«В тренировке, в практике лучше всего если вы сможете находиться в одном месте 10, 20 лет, никуда не уезжая. В прошлом патриархи всю жизнь оставались на одном месте, тренируясь каждый день. Когда будет заложена крепкая основа, тогда вы уже будете непоколебимы».

*Часть 3
Отсечь все потоки*

_3.1 Раскрытие пылающего лотоса_

*№127
Уяснить то, что не понимаешь*

Один монах спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Старейшина, трудно ли заниматься созерцанием Чань (медитацией)?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «А ты что скажешь?»
Монах ответил: «Не понимаю».
Мастер Фоюань: «Тогда ты займись пониманием того, что не понимаешь».

*№128
Душно и не душно*

Завтрак. Ординарец не включил вентилятор.
Мастер Фоюань: «Очень душно».
Ординарец: «Не душно».
Мастер Фоюань: «Тебе не душно?»
Ординарец хотел ответить, что это по причине того, что шифу кушает. Только он хотел это сказать, как Мастер Фоюань поднял голову и прорычал: «Включи!»
Испуганный ординарец быстро включил вентилятор.

*№129
Нести вздор*

Мастер Фоюань спустился вниз в холл и увидел письмо, которое ему написал один монах с просьбой  подтвердить его постижение, которое он изложил в стихотворной форме на трёх листах.
Мастер Фоюань стал читать это длинное стихотворение и время от времени восклицал: «Чушь! Чушь! Если бы он действительно имел гунфу (мастерство в медитации), то он бы не написал такое».
Прочитав стихотворение, Мастер Фоюань написал рецензию: «Несусветная чушь» и положил письмо на прежнее место. До самого вечера никто не приходил за письмом и Мастер Фоюань выкинул его в мусорное ведро.

*№130
Железные кости*

Упасака: «Шифу, Вы сейчас каждый день ходите пешком сколько времени?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Каждый день без сил. Не могу встать, не могу сесть».
Упасака: «Весь Китай знает, что Ваши кости, Шифу, самые прочные».
Мастер Фоюань: «Ха-ха…»
Упасака: «Сейчас никто из буддийских монахов не имеет таких твёрдых костей как у Вас, Шифу».
Мастер Фоюань рыкнул: «Дешёвые кости! Какая от них польза?  Твёрдые кости в прошлом испытали много тягот и бедствий».

*№131
Я ведь тебя не спрашивал*

Однажды вечером монахи Минцзянь и Минбэй прислуживали Учителю.
Мастер Фоюань спросил Минбэя: «Как тебя зовут?»
Минбэй ответил: «Меня зовут Минбэй».
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Тебя зовут не Минбэй».
Мин Цзянь вмешался в разговор: «Его зовут Минбэй».
Мастер Фоюань обернулся и гневно посмотрел на Минцзяня: «Я ведь тебя не спрашивал. Лезешь не в своё дело!»

*№132
Особые методы*

Перед своей нирваной Мастер Фоюань часто использовал жёсткие методы для тренировки своих ординарцев, с тем, чтобы их сознание полностью оказалось в подвешенном состоянии. Чтобы это понять, нужно было самому оказаться в подобной ситуации. Этот опыт трудно передать словами. Расскажем немного об этом читателям:
Полночь. Мастер Фоюань выпил бульон и прилёг.
Вдруг он закричал: «Открой! Открой!»
Ординарец: «Что открыть?»
Мастер Фоюань тут же стал бить ординарца. Ординарец не мог понять, что к чему, а Мастер Фоюань рыкнул на него: «Будешь открывать или нет?»
Ординарец в испуге встал на колени и, всхлипывая, ответил: «Шифу, я не знаю, что мне делать».
Мастер Фоюань тогда тихо сказал: «Открой. Если ты откроешь, то у тебя всё будет!»
Ординарец стал повторять: «Я открою, открою, у-у-у…».
В три часа утра после еды Мастер Фоюань прилёг. И вдруг снова закричал: «Убери! Убери!»
Ординарец, не понимающе спросил: «Что убрать?»
Мастер Фоюань тут стал избивать ординарца. Ординарец со смиренным выражением лица смотрел на Мастера Фоюаня.
Мастер Фоюань посмотрел на ординарца и сказал: «Убери своё я и окажешься там!!!»

*№133
Оставить привязанности*

Один упасака сказал, что когда он читал Сутру Кшитигарбхи, он увидел чертей. 
Мастер Фоюань: «Почему же я каждый день читаю сутру Кшитигарбхи, но нет чертей? А вы читаете сутру Кшитигарбхи и появляются черти. Странно! Может есть привязанности? Прибежали якобы предки, враги из прошлого. Почему я каждый день читаю сутру Кшитигарбхи, но не вижу чертей? Якобы сутру Кшитигарбхи нельзя читать днём, а мантру Шурангама-сутры нельзя читать вечером. Вздор! Нет таких требований!»

*№134 
Руки, не оставляющие чувств* 


В миру игра на древнем цине, искусство чайной церемонии, наверное, в высшей степени изысканное занятие. 
Раньше в монастыре Юньмэнь был монах, который раздобыл себе древний цин и весь день на нём наигрывал. 
Однажды, когда в зале чаньской медитации началась медитативная сессия и вывесили табличку «Соблюдать тишину», этот монах продолжал играть на цине. Мастер Фоюань направился прямо к нему на звук музыки и без лишних слов своей тростью разбил его цин. Говорят, что этому цину было несколько сот лет.

*№135
Давно надо было уже поколотить*

Мастер Фоюань только хотел отдохнуть, но один наставник Дхармы, пользуясь тем, что Мастер Фоюань ещё не прилёг, подошёл и стал делать простирания перед ним.
Мастер Фоюань поднялся и спросил: «Ты зачем пришёл?»
Наставник Дхармы ответил: «Я пришёл навестить Вас». 
Сопровождающий наставника Дхармы монах также стал делать простирания перед Мастером Фоюанем, но Мастер Фоюань сходу ударил его своей тростью.
Наставник Дхармы, видя это, пришёл в изумление и попросил Мастера Фоюань ударить и его два раза тростью.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Тебя давно уже надо было поколотить!». И затем нанёс ему удар тростью.

*№136
Рык льва*

Мастер Фоюань отправился в провинцию Хунань для интронизации одного монаха настоятелем. Там один упасака в первый раз увидел Мастера Фоюаня. Упасаке голос Мастера Фоюаня показался писклым, подобным комариному. Он всячески напрягал свой слух, но не мог разобрать на слух то, что говорил Учитель. Упасака подумал, что может быть у старейшины Фоюаня плохо со здоровьем и недостаточно энергии ци. 
Когда началась сама церемония интронизации и заговорил Мастер Фоюань, упасака был шокирован, поскольку голос Мастера Фоюаня сотряс весь храм. Более 10 тысяч человек, присутствовавших на церемонии, были потрясены силой Его голоса. Вплоть до самого окончания речи Учителя этот упасака не мог прийти в себя.

*№ 137
Нет времени канителить*

Упасака: «Шифу, Самоприрода Бодхи она……» - и дальше упасака стал говорить без умолку.
Мастер Фоюань стукнул своей тростью по столу и зарычал: «У меня нет времени с тобой канителить!»
Упасака: «……».

*№138
Удары палкой и окрики без чувств*

Один наставник Дхармы прислуживал Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань неожиданно спросил: «На улице идёт дождь?»
Наставник Дхармы не расслышал и переспросил: «Шифу, что Вы сказали?»
Мастер Фоюань услышав его ответ, схватил свою трость и обрушил её на голову наставника Дхармы.
Наставник Дхармы раскаялся: «Старейшина, Вы уже в таком преклонном возрасте, но по-прежнему заботитесь о нас».

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*№139
Добросовестный монах*

Один монах кушал в вегетарианской столовой монастыря. Рыжая собака подбежала к нему и стала искать еду под столом. Монах стал бросать рисовые зёрна собаке, чтобы она их съела. Мастер Фоюань увидел это и зарычал: «Что делаешь?»
Монах испугался и быстро подобрал рис с пола, чтобы его самому съесть. Но Мастер Фоюань снова рыкнул: «Что за сумасшествие! - И затем тихо сказал -  За собакой ухаживают, поэтому тебе нет необходимости о ней беспокоиться».

*№140
Что отпустить?*

Мастеру Фоюаню подарили картину Шестого Патриарха, нарисованную маслом. Мастер Фоюань велел ординарцу повесить эту картину в келье настоятеля.
Мастер Фоюань: «Повесил слишком высоко, нужно немного опустить пониже».
Ординарец: «Опустить немного ниже не пойдёт. Нужно полностью отпустить».
Мастер Фоюань: «Что отпустить?» Его голос прогремел как гром.
Ординарец был шокирован.

*№141
Что меня провожать?*

Один упасака сопровождал одного старейшину, что проводить Мастера Фоюаня:
«Шифу, подождите немного, старейшина сейчас спустится, чтобы Вас проводить».
Мастер Фоюань, отбросив всякое стеснение, кинул благовонный мешочек упасаке и сказал: «Что меня провожать?»
Упасака: «Шифу, не торопитесь, он сейчас придёт».
Мастер Фоюань сказал водителю: «Едем!»
Упасака обрёл интуитивное озарение.

*№142
Ладонь, дарящая сына*

У одной семейной пары долгое время не мог родиться сын. По этому поводу они пришли с просьбой к Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань взмахнул ладонью в воздухе и рыкнул: «Даю тебя сына, ты его полностью съела!»
На следующий год они снова приехали в монастырь Юньмэньсы и благодарили Мастера Фоюаня. У них родился сын.

*№143
Вижу твоего чёрта!*

Один упасака позвонил Мастеру Фоюаню и стал рассказывать как он посредством чтения имени Амитабхи обрёл необычные видения. Мастер Фоюань взял и рыкнул в трубку: «Вижу твоего чёрта!» И затем бросил трубку.

*№144
Дао в прозрении сознания*

Один упасака нашёл гатху и радостный стал просить Мастера Фоюаня дать по ней наставления. Мастер Фоюань взял гатху и пошёл прямо в келью настоятеля. Упасака пошёл вслед за ним. Подойдя к входу кельи настоятеля, Мастер Фоюань по-прежнему молчал. Упасака также по-прежнему шёл за ним. Мастер Фоюань открыл дверь и зашёл, упасака также решил войти в дверь, но  неожиданно дверь перед ним захлопнулась, да так, что ударила по лицу и носу упасаки. Упасака обрёл озарение.

*№145
Нет «я», людей и живых существ*

Настоятель одного из монастырь пришёл к мастеру Фоюаню на поклон.
Мастер Фоюань сказал ему: «Будучи настоятелем, хорошо распространять Дхарму во благо живых существ!»
Настоятель сказал в ответ: «Каюсь, старейшина, но, в действительности, у меня нет такого представления как освобождение живых существ».
Мастер Фоюань ударил тростью о пол и сказал: «Как это нет представления, просто тебе безразличны люди!»

*№146
Увидеть прямо сейчас*

Монастырь Байлусы города Иян. Мастер Фоюань по обыкновению обходил монастырь, держа в руках свою трость. Один монах сопровождал Мастера. Видя, что в храме Наньюе много флажков и они в беспорядке, Юань-гун (т.е.Мастер Фоюань, гун - уважительное обращение к старшему)  сказал: «Если их развешать, как будет хорошо!»
Монах сказал: «Их слишком много».
Юань-гун: «Развесить их. К чему бояться, что их много».
Монах ответил: «Хорошо. Завтра развешаем».
Юань-гун воткнул свою трость в землю и зарычал: «Прямо сейчас развешать!»
Этот монах получил огромную пользу от такого наставления, в дальнейшем в буддийской практике он был уже очень смелым и чутким, в делах не медлил ни секунды.

*№147
Ударить быка, находясь от него за горой*

Два упасаки из Пекина приехали в монастырь Юньмэньсы, чтобы послужить волонтёрами.
В полдень они собрались вместе, чтобы поговорить и покурить. Но они не осмелились курить в монастыре, поэтому прибежали на сопку и стали тайком курить и болтать. Вдруг первый из них сделал второму знак, что кто-то зовёт их по имени. Они стали смотреть по сторонам, но никого не увидели. Упасаке казалось, что это не галлюцинация, а действительно он услышал голос Мастера Фоюаня, как он звал их по имени. Что же это такое? Они не решились там оставаться, и первый из них предложил: «Пойдём, пойдём к монаху Мингую».
 Поскольку они лучше всех знали монаха Мингуя, поэтому по всем вопросам они обращались к нему за советом.
Когда они пришли к библиотеке, где жил монах Мингуй, они ещё не успокоились и вдруг услышали, как Мастер Фоюань, полный гнева, быстро поднимался по ступенькам. Поднимаясь наверх, он кричал: «Мингуй! Мингуй!»
Мингуй, услышав, что Учитель зовёт его, быстро вышел навстречу. Мастер Фоюань подошёл к нему и дал ему оплеуху. Удар был настолько жёсткий, что с Мингуя даже слетела шляпа. Ударив Мингуя, Мастер Фоюань, ничего не говоря, развернулся и пошёл вниз. Монах Мингуй, остался невозмутимым, поднял свою шляпу и стал спрашивать: «Что случилось? Что случилось?» - и быстро побежал вниз за Мастером Фоюанем.
Оба упасаки от удивления высунули языки. Их лица покраснели, как будто бы этот удар ладонью Мастер Фоюань нанёс по их лицу. Они быстро вернулись в свои кельи и стали глубоко раскаиваться.


*№148
Клеши различения*

Упасака: «Шифу (Учитель), что такое клеши?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Скажи, монастырь Наньхуасы лучше или монастырь Юньмэньсы?
Упасака: «Конечно монастырь Юньмэньсы!»
Мастер Фоюань зарычал: «Вот это и есть клеши!»


*№149
Вот как оказывается*

Ординарец спускался вниз по лестнице и встретил Мастера Фоюаня, поднимающегося наверх. Мастер Фоюань. увидев ординарца, стал ругать его на чём свет стоит. В конце он рявкнул на него: «Катись отсюда!» Ординарец, без всякого гнева на лице, спустился вниз, и стал помогать Мастеру Фоюаню подняться по лестнице наверх. Но на сердце у ординарца было беспокойно.
Поднявшись наверх, Мастер Фоюань вдруг сказал: «Кто тебе, чертёнку, велел попасть мне под горячую руку. Иди, посмотри внизу, ушёл ли тот человек или нет».
Ординарец тайком улыбнулся: «Вот как оказывается!»


*3.2 Стиль школы Сынов неба (школы Юньмэнь)*

*№150*
*Чань из одного слова*

Один старый упасака стал жаловаться Мастеру Фоюаню: "Шифу (учитель), моя невестка плохая". 
Мастер Фоюань: "Хорошая!" 
Старый упасака снова повторил серьёзным голосом: "Шифу, моя невестка действительно плохая!" 
Мастер Фоюань: "Хорошая!"

*№151
Первая истина*

Период летних каникул. Один учёный из народного университета приехал в монастырь Юньмэньсы, чтобы расспросить Юань-гуна (Мастера Фоюаня) о чаньской Дхарме.
Юань-гун раскрыл свой сложенный веер, помахал им слева, помахал справа, говоря при этом: «Смотри! Смотри!»

*№152
Не для убийства живых существ, а ради просушки на солнце зерна*

На юге очень влажно, в старом зерне завелись черви, поэтому монах, отвечающий за сохранность зерна стал советоваться по этому поводу с Юань-гуном.
Юань-гун: «Срочно вытащи зерно на солнце, чтобы его просушить!»
Монах: «Я боюсь погубить живых существ…»
Юань-гун: «Разве ты будешь сушить зерно, чтобы погубить живых существ?»

*№153
Наверху просить Дхарму у Будды, внизу просить у живых существ*

Один маленький нищий стал просить: «Старче монах, дайте мне один юань».
Юань-гун, вытаращив глаза, сострадательно посмотрел на него и выставил свои два пальца: «Дай мне два юаня!»

*№154
Рот искривился*

Монахи поехали с визитом в один из монастырей вместе с Юань-гуном. После того, как они сделали простирания перед Буддой, Юань-гун спросил: «Почему у этой статуи Будды рот кривой?» Ученики удивились, но не нашли ничего особенного у статуи. Когда они подошли к статуе Бодхисаттвы Гуаньинь (Авалокитешвары), Юань-гун сказал: «На этой статуе  Гуаньинь выглядит как старуха!» Монахи не понимали, почему Юань-гун в этот день говорил такие странные речи.
Когда они дошли до вегетарианского ресторана, Юань-гун, войдя в него, сразу стал просить мяса. Это было странным. Хозяин стал торопливо говорить, что у него нет мяса, но, в действительности, он перед этим успел спрятать меню. Испуганное выражение лица выдавало его. После этого они спросили об этом у Данцзя (заместитель настоятеля, отвечающий за хозяйственные вопросы). Тот сказал, что ничего не поделаешь. Ресторан был взят в аренду, приходится попустительствовать поведению хозяина ресторана.
Монахи только тогда поняли, чем было вызвано странное поведение Юань-гуна.
*
№155
Буддийские дела, подобные сновидению*

Ординарец: «Учитель, Будда Шакьямуни излагал Дхарму 49 лет, но о чём он в конце концов говорил?» 
Юань-гун: «Он говорил о духах!» Через мгновение он добавил: «Говорил о снах!»

*№156
Что такое Чань*

Монах спросил: «Учитель, что такое Чань?»
 Юань-гун ответил: «Если я тебе отвечу, боюсь, что ты не поверишь».
Монах: «Как я могу не верить Вашим словам, Учитель?»
Юань-гун: «Тогда отправляйся в вегетарианскую столовую для участия в церемонии принятия пищи (готхан)!»


*№157
Скажут, что сумасшедший*

Юань-гун отправился на гору Фаншань Пекина для участии в освящении. Один упасака пришёл на поклон к Юань-гуну и попросил его для благословения нанести ему несколько ударов.
Юань-гун сказал: «Я что сумасшедший? Если об этом узнают, скажут, что я сумасшедший монах!»

*№158
Прямо до конца*

Один монах был направлен ухаживать за Юань-гуном. Юань-гун не относился к нему жестоко и за весь день сказал ему только пять предложений, чтобы тот из пассивного человека стал активным.
1.	До завтрака Юань-гун спросил его: «Приготовил еду?»
2.	После завтрака, когда монах стал стирать со стола, Юань-гун сказал: «Не надо. Я сам протру».
3.	Когда они пошли на прогулку и монах стал поддерживать на ступеньках Юань-гуна, тот не разрешил ему этого и сказал: «Занимайся своими делами».
4.	Вечером Юань-гун  спросил его: «Закрыл ли дверь?»
5.	Когда монах стал мыть стопы Юань-гуну, он стал воздыхать о том, как устаёт Юань-гун: принял очень много гостей, написал много каллиграфических надписей. В душе же он хотел сказать: «Шифу, видя как Вы устаёте, я почувствовал насколько трудно быть хэшаном (монахом)». Но он не осмеливался сказать это вслух. И вдруг он услышал, как Юань-гун сказал ему: «Прямо продолжай тереть (мыть стопы сверху вниз)».

*№159
Молча игнорировать*

Юань-гун увидел на столе анонимное письмо и даже не стал его читать, бросив его на пол: «Не надо на него обращать внимания. Такие люди специально ищут проблемы. Будда Шакьямуни дал завет: «Нужно игнорировать злых бхикшу». Таких людей нужно просто игнорировать!»

*№160
Местный пейзаж*

Один монах пришёл на аудиенцию.
Мастер Фоюань спросил его: «Ты откуда?»
Монах: «Местный».
Мастер Фоюань: «Увидел ли ты пейзаж?»
Монах: «Как только я его увижу, сразу расскажу Вам, Учитель».
Мастер Фоюань: «Раз ты пришёл сюда, значит здесь есть какое-то хорошее дело?»
Монах: «В любом случае нет никакого плохого дела».
Мастер Фоюань подал ему чашку: «Тогда выпей чаю».

*№161
Мой грех*

Упасака: «Простираюсь перед Учителем!»
Мастер Фоюань рыкнул: «Кто твой Учитель?»
Упасака: «Вы!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Видимо всё же мой грех!»

*№162
Трудно пройти границу, разделяющую года*

Канун Нового Года по лунному календарю, общее чаепитие в монастыре Юньмэньсы.
Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Хэшаны (буддийские монахи) проводят Новый Год не так как все. В прошлом патриархи рождение и смерть уподобляли проведению Нового Года.
Когда человек умирает – это называется «пройти границу, разделяющую года». То, что в прошлом называлось границей жизни и смерти, теперь называют границей, разделяющей старый и новый год. Когда хэшаны каждый год проводят Новый Год, они подводят итоги. Как был проведён год, сколько в нём было достижений, сколько было ошибок. Ещё прошёл один год!»

*№163
Чань Учителя, в зависимости от конкретной ситуации* 

Мастер Фоюань подошёл к зданию института буддизма и стал громко покашливать. Один из преподавателей услышал и вышел на улицу. Мастер Фоюань, увидев его, опустил голову и пошёл дальше. Преподаватель захотел помочь Мастеру Фоюаню передвигаться, поддерживая его за руку. Но Мастер Фоюань стал показывать своей тростью на цветы: «Они засохли!»
Монах-преподаватель: «Ученики поливали их»
Мастер Фоюань: «Чёрта они поливали!»
Мастер Фоюань пошёл дальше по ступенькам, преподаватель хотел поддержать его, но Мастер Фоюань не позволили ему этого.

*№164
Быстро умру, быстро поправлюсь*

Приняв несколько групп гостей, Мастер Фоюань воскликнул: «Мне надо умереть! Если я не умру, меня всё время будут искать люди».
Ординарец: «Если Вы умрёте, то Вас уже не будут искать?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Быстро умру, быстро поправлюсь!»

*№165
Слова  как будто ещё звучат в ушах*

Один упасака из Гонконга приехал в монастырь Юньмэньсы и попросил Мастера Фоюаня дать проповедь Дхармы.
Мастер Фоюань возжёг благовония и поднялся на кафедру для проповеди Дхармы:
«如来为一大因缘，出生随机驾法船；
接引迷流登觉岸，导归极乐坐金莲；
四恩三有尽酬偿，百福并臻宿业捐；
直指自心即是佛，无灾无患寿绵绵。

Так Приходящий по одной великой причине явился на свет, управляя кораблём Дхармы - 
вести заблудших к берегу прозрения, вести их в страну высшей радости, чтобы они  воссели там на золотом лотосном троне.
До конца отблагодарив родителей, Будду, родину и живых существ,
Наступает счастье и уничтожается прошлая карма.
Прямо указывается, что наше собственное сознание – это и есть Будда.
Там нет бедствий, нет болезней, а жизнь нескончаема.

Сегодня счастливый день, ученики из Гонконга устроили вегетарианский приём и попросили о проповеди Дхармы для соединения прекрасной кармической связью с Учением. Пусть все люди достигнут наивысшего великого Дао. Попросили монаха подняться на трон  и произнести проповедь о высшем.
В прошлом Будда на горе Линшань держал в руках цветок, показывая его ученикам. Никто не мог понять его, только Махакашьяпа расплылся в улыбке. Сегодня во всех монастырях только вступив на территорию первого храма, мы видим улыбающегося Будду Майтрею. Знаете ли вы почему он смеётся? Как ваше мнение?
不动道场，如来住世。天上天下，唯我独尊。
金口玉音，言犹在耳，闻么闻么？

Недвижимая площадка Дао, в которой Так Приходящий пребывает в этом мире. «На небе и на земле только я почитаем».
Золотые слова, нефритовые звуки, они как будто бы ещё звучат в ушах. Слышите ли вы их? Слышите?

Хоу! (рык тигра). 
На этом Учитель сошёл с трона и проповедь Дхармы была окончена.

*№166
Утомлять свою армию*

К Мастеру Фоюаню пришли три монаха. Мастер Фоюань спросил их: «В древности говорили: «Если три человека идут вместе, среди них обязательно будет мой учитель». Кто из вас учитель?»
Первый монах сказал: «Я пришёл к вам на поклон».
Мастер Фоюань спросил второго монаха: «А ты?» Монах ничего не ответил.
Мастер Фоюань спросил третьего монаха: «Ты учитель?» Третий монах тоже ничего не сказал в ответ.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Чёрт! Ваш руководитель никуда не годится, утомит свою армию!»

*№167
В Корее тоже есть*

Из Южной Кореи  к Мастеру Фоюаню на аудиенцию прибыли настоятели 10 самых крупных монастырей школы Цаоси.
Когда они присели во время приёма, Мастер Фоюань поднял кружку: «Давайте! Выпьем чаю!»
Поставив кружку, он встал и взял горсть фисташек, передавая их корейским монахам: «Кушайте, в Корее такие тоже есть!»



*№168
Куда убежал?*

Один монах школы Винаи из Тайваня посетил Мастера Фоюаня. Мастер Фоюань вытаращил на него глаза и вдруг, пристально смотря на пол, стал громко говорить: «Посмотри, этот муравей бегает туда сюда, ищет то там, то здесь. У него так много привязанностей к «Я». Как жаль его! Не проще ли его просто убить тростью!» Мастер Фоюань поводил по земле свей тростью, и спросил: «Куда убежал этот муравей?»
Монах школы Винаи был напуган этими высказываниями. Он нахмурил брови и стоял в полной растерянности.
Мастер Фоюань, видя его реакцию, засмеялся.

*№169
Если сознание невозмутимо, то нет ущерба* 

Один монах был полон гнева и стал жаловаться Мастеру Фоюаню: Рабочие со стройплощадки совсем достали. Каждый день, когда я сижу в медитации, они включают рок-музыку, даже стены от этого приходят в движение и трясутся».
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Если твоё сознание недвижимо, как могут прийти в движение и трястись стены?»
Монах не унимался: «Раз вы, Учитель, так говорите, то когда они будут отдыхать, я поставлю громкую музыку для них и посмотрю будет ли она им досаждать».
Мастер Фоюань улыбнулся: «Какой же ты глупый. Если тебя однажды на улице укусит бешеная собака, разве ты встанешь на четвереньки, чтобы укусить её в ответ?»
Монах не нашёл, что сказать в ответ.

*№170
У языка нет государственных границ*

Чжикэши (монах, отвечающий за приём гостей) провёл корейского гостя к Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Ты кореец?»
Гость: «Да, я кореец».
Мастер Фоюань: «Раз ты кореец, почему же ты говоришь по-китайски?»
Гость: «Я…я…»



*№171
Мощь добродетели приводит в трепет*

В монастыре Юньмэньсы проводили монашеские посвящения трёх алтарей (Обеты шраманеры, бхикшу и бодхисаттвы).
Однажды вечером,  новопосвящающиеся монахи под руководством Иньлиши (монахов, отвечающих за ритуалы) совершали ритуал покаяния в главном храме. Вначале все очень чинно распевали имена Будды и добросовестно каялись. Через полчаса несколько новопосвящающихся в передних рядах стали в унисон друг другу петь громче всех. Иньлиши сразу не остановили их, и постепенно в унисон с ними стало петь всё больше и больше новичков. Их голос становился всё сильнее и сильнее. В конце концов, почти все стали вслед за ними очень громко рычать. Мелодия ритуала покаяния очень спокойная, но здесь она стала резкая, волнующая. Одна волна напева накатывала на другую, с каждым разом становясь всё громче. Это было подобно соревнованию в пении, также это стало походить на забаву, бунт. Иньлиши почувствовали, что что-то не так и попробовали петь в другом ритме, чтобы остановить это, но их голоса утонули в общем пении.
В это время из покоев настоятеля прибежали несколько ординарцев, они вбежали в главный храм и стали спрашивать: «Что случилось? Что случилось?» Несколько Иньлиши встали в ряды поющих, чтобы выправить ситуацию. Вдруг всё успокоилось, новопосвящающиеся почувствовали напряжение. Мастер Фоюань в сопровождении ординарцев медленно вошёл в главных храм. Выражение его лица было очень спокойным. Он не смотрел по сторонам. Вначале он сделал три простирания перед статуей Будды, затем подошёл к своему сиденью впереди и стал не торопясь давать наставления. Он ни одним словом не упомянул о только что случившемся, как будто ничего и не произошло. Но для новопосвящающихся эффект от этого был даже сильнее, чем прямая критика. Это заставило их ещё больше раскаяться. Они задумались о своём поведении и на себе глубоко прочувствовали силу воздействия добродетели и авторитета Мастера Фоюаня.

*№172
Дать ребёнку жёлтые листья (вместо денег), чтобы успокоить плач*

Председатель одной из местных ассоциаций буддизма приехал к Мастеру Фоюаню на аудиенцию.
Председатель: «Старейшина, не могли бы Вы вкратце рассказать основные принципы школы Чань?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Если говорить об основных принципах, то их не выскажешь словами!»
Председатль: «Тогда в сегодняшнем чань-буддизме о чём говорят?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Иду к прибежищу в Будде. Иду к прибежищу в Дхарме. Иду к прибежищу в Сангхе»
Председатель: «Есть ли что-то ещё?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Есть!»
Председатель: «Что?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Кушать, спать!»

*№173
Не с чего начать*

Ординарец сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня на прогулке. Но не смог его поддержать как надо. Мастер Фоюань оглянулся и рыкнул на него: «Что делаешь? Помогая, даже не знаешь как помочь!»
Ординарец: «Тогда научите меня!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Учу тебя оплеухой!»

*№174
Противоречить и не противоречить*

Чань-7 (Период усиленной недельной практики медитации сидя и в ходьбе).
Мастер Фоюань спросил одного монаха: «Последний период усиленной недельной медитации как у тебя проходит?»
Монах молчал в ответ.
Мастер Фоюань тогда его спросил: «Почему ты не говоришь?»
Монах: «Поскольку говорить – это ошибка, а иметь мысли – это противоречить (истине)».
Мастер Фоюань: «Если действительно достиг совершенства, то разве можно противоречить (истине) когда говоришь и думаешь?»
Монах не нашёл что сказать в ответ.

*№175
Показывать оперу*

Мастер Фоюань показал состояние болезни и проходил лечение в г.Гуанчжоу.
К нему пришли его ученики проведать. Мастер Фоюань спросил их: «Где я сейчас?»
Они ответили: «Шифу, Вы сейчас в Гуанчжоу»
Мастер Фоюань: «Что я делаю в Гуанчжоу?»
Ученики: «Шифу! Вы проходите лечение в Гуанжчоу!»
Мастер Фоюань покачал головой.
Ученики тогда спросил: «Шифу! Тогда что Вы здесь делаете?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Показываю оперу!»

*№176
Кто говорит?*

Ординарец сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня на прогулке.
Ординарец: «Учитель, сегодня очень хорошая погода!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Кто говорит?»
Ординарец был озадачен.

*№177
Голос подобен звону большого колокола*

Зазвенел утренний колокол. Один из динамиков был направлен на келью настоятеля. Наверное, в тот день поменяли монаха, который обычно стучал в колокол. Новенький звонил слишком сильно. 
Мастер Фоюань взял свою трость и пошёл в звонарню. Когда он увидел там монаха-звонаря, он сразу на него рыкнул: «Чёрт! Ты хочешь разбить мой колокол?» Его голос сотряс звонарню. Никто не осмелился ответить.

*№178
Свободны прийти и уйти*

Монах спросил: «Старейшина, завтра такой-то монах уходит в затвор, поэтому я  возвращаюсь напрямую. Поэтому я не приду уже к Вам, чтобы…»
Мастер Фоюань: «Свободны прийти и уйти».


_3.3 Схватить и освободить, развернуть и свернуть_

*№179
К чему привязано сознание*

Один упасака стал проситься в отпуск у Мастера Фоюаня. Мастер Фоюань стал удерживать его. Но упасака настойчиво просил, чтобы его отпустили. Мастер Фоюань засмеялся: «Всё же с внуками дома интереснее!»

*№180
В сознании есть препятствие*

В храме императора небес. Одна упасика увидела, что Мастер Фоюань вышел на прогулку. Она захотел сделать перед ним простирание, но не решалась. Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Если хочешь простираться, то простирайся!»

*№181
Кооператив лучше*

Мастер Фоюань на горе Юньцзюйшань встретил одного старого друга-монаха, который жил отшельником в соломенной хижине. Мастер Фоюань стал его уговаривать возглавить группу в зале медитации в монастыре.
Старый монах ответил: «Я хочу питаться индивидуально».
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Всё же кооператив лучше!»

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*№182
Когда в покое (глаза) подобны осенней воде, 
когда в движении (глаза) подобны молнии*

Когда люди в первый раз встречаются с Мастером Фоюанем, они обращают особенное внимание на его глаза:  обычно они у него полуприкрыты и он как будто совсем не смотрит на других. Можете посмотреть на его фотографии. В профиль или анфас очень редко можно увидеть, что он смотрит прямо на камеру. Он также как и Мастер Сюйюнь смотрит вниз, обращает свой взор внутрь своего сознания. Его глаза как два осенних озера, спокойные и безмятежные. Они так глубоки, что в них не видно дна. И в них совсем нет ни радости, ни грусти.
Бывает, что когда Мастер Фоюань бросает прямой взгляд на человека, находящегося от него на пятьдесят метров, тот как будто бы от удара током начинает невольно трястись. Его взгляд прямо попадает в душу человека. Если вы в это время думали о чём-то недостойном, то у вас душа от этого взгляда сразу же приходит в смятение, и вы опускаете голову в раскаянии.

*№183
Победить своё «Я»*

Послушники, которые отправились из монастыря Юньмэньсы в монастырь Наньхуасы, все вернулись и собрались в келье настоятеля у Мастера Фоюаня, чтобы поблагодарить его за полученные обеты.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Дрались?»
Чжикэ (ответственный за приём гостей): «Не дрались. Они говорят, что правила в монастыре Юньмэньсы самые хорошие».
Мастер Фоюань: «Не дрались? Вас так много и вы все в бою проиграли? Ха-ха…»

*№184
Сознание привязано к сангхе монастыря*

Мастер Фоюань увидел, что на газоне института буддизма повсюду раскиданы стебли риса, и спросил одного монаха-ученика: «Ты видел куфанши (должность монаха, ответственного за склады)?»
Ученик ответил: «Нет». Тогда Мастер Фоюань отправил его искать куфанши. Когда Мастер Фоюань дошёл до храма императора небес, он увидел там куфанши. Мастер Фоюань сказал ему: «Я тебя как раз ищу. Рис уже давно обрушивали, но не убрались. Веники валяются где попало, рисовую солому также не убрали. Её можно сжечь и внести на поле как удобрение!»
Куфанши ответил: «Я не успеваю».
Мастер Фоюань: «Почему бы тебе не найти людей для этого?
Куфанши: «И кого мне искать?»
Мастер Фоюань разгневался: «Неужели я должен вместо тебя их искать?»
Говоря это, он размахнулся тростью, топая ногами. Он был очень разгневан. Затем он вернулся в свою келью.
Куфанши также разгневанный пошёл убирать рис и те, кто присутствовали при этом, пошли ему помогать.

*№185
Забрать твою жизнь*

Мастер Фоюань заболел и несколько вечеров подряд кричал: «Умираю, скоро умру… скоро умру!» Затем он сказал ординарцу: «Спаси мою жизнь. Забирают жизнь!»
Ординарец спросил: «Кто забирает Вашу жизнь?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты!»
Ординарец: «Мне не нужна Ваша жизнь…»
Мастер Фоюань: «Тогда мне нужна твоя жизнь! Ха-ха… Действительно смешно, анекдот!»

*№186
Практика заслуг*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления на Собрании:
«Охранять площадку Дао (прославленный монастырь), созидать её разве это не заслуги? Что такое буддийская практика?  Одеваться и кушать – разве это не практика? Испражняться разве это не практика? Носить дрова и воду разве это не практика? Если вы сложили ноги в позе лотоса и медитируете разве только это является практикой? С утра до вечера читать сутры разве только это практика?
Вы не освободили своё сознание, не раскрепостили своё мышление. Вы привязаны в своём мышлении, смертельно утомились, не можете освободиться!»

*№187
Ты говоришь неправду*

Однажды вечером один из учителей Дхармы монастыря прислуживал Мастеру Фоюаню. Мастер Фоюань совсем неожиданно спросил его: «Ты развлекался?»
Учитель Дхармы не понял о чём речь и покачал отрицательно головой.
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты говоришь неправду!»
Учитель Дхармы: «Я не понял Вас».
Мастер Фоюань повторил: «Ты говоришь неправду!»
Учитель Дхармы: «Все любят развлекаться».
Мастер Фоюань после паузы сказал: «Некоторые целыми днями смотрят фильмы. А ты смотрел?»
После того, как Мастер Фоюань сказал эти слова, холодок пробежал по спине учителя Дхармы. Он очень удивился, поскольку он эти дни действительно смотрел в компьютере фильмы. Но как Мастер Фоюань узнал об этом?
Испугавшись, он ответил: «Смотрел, смотрел!»
Мастер Фоюань улыбнулся, учитель Дхармы тоже улыбнулся. Учитель Дхармы стал быстро говорить: «Я Вам гарантирую, что больше я не буду их смотреть».
Мастер Фоюань: «Смотреть или нет, решай сам…»
Спустя некоторое время Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Твой брат вернулся?»
Учитель Дхармы: «Ещё не вернулся. Откуда вы знаете, что он уехал на гору Данься? Ведь когда он уезжал, он не сказал вам об этом!» 
Мастер Фоюань промолчал.

*№188
Императорский меч*

Мастер Фоюань увидел, что из плотницкой длинные доски уносили на дрова. Из-за этого он очень рассердился. 
Мастер Фоюань разыскал монаха, отвечающего за плотницкие работы. Увидев его, он сразу же стал ругаться: «Я велел тебе контролировать их. Ты на дрова пустил такие длинные доски, поэтому я тебя достану. Говорю тебе, если ты не будешь контролировать как следует, я тебя убью, чертёнок!»
Монах громко ответил: «Хорошо, хорошо!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Так то лучше!»
Присутствующие рассмеялись.
Мастер Фоюань: «Это уже по серьёзному. Нужно  как следует контролировать, иначе я кое-кого выгоню из монастыря!»
Присутствующие: «Ха-ха…»
Мастер Фоюань: «Посмотри «Амбар Поднебесной» (сериал). Император велел одному чиновнику взять с собой императорский меч и направиться в провинцию Хэнань обмерять земли. С ним был ещё помощник, который нёс на себе императорский меч. Они не знали, что меч был императорский. Те продажные местные чиновники не только не стали слушать посланника императора, но и хотели побить его. А тот помощник, который нёс на себе императорский меч, стоял рядом с продажными чиновниками. Один из продажных чиновников сказал: «Я даже не боюсь твоего помощника с мечом».
Посланник императора сказал: «Вы не должны быть такими сумасшедшими. Если я достану этот меч, вы все потеряете свои головы!» Они не поверили ему. И тогда он действительно достал тот меч. Императорский меч!» 
Монах: «Они все испугались!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Они все пали ниц на колени!»
Монах: «Ха-ха. Это был меч самого императора!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Когда он достал императорский меч, все пали на колени. Ха-ха…Также и ты. Ты также достань мой императорский меч! Вытащи его!»
Ординарец: «Ха-ха… Шифу, напишите ему на белом листе императорский указ!»
Присутствующие: «Ха-ха…»
Мастер Фоюань: «Если вы не будете слушаться, то, посмотрим, испугаетесь ли вы императорского меча. Ха-ха… Очень интересно!»
Ординарец: «Очень интересно! Очень интересно!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Где бы ты не оказался, ничего не будет страшно с ним!»
Монах: «Слышали? Нечего здесь слоняться. У меня есть императорский меч. Если вы не будете слушаться, то я вас им «зарублю!»
Рабочий: «Великий мастер, Вы получили повышение в должности? Ха-ха…»
Мастер Фоюань: «Я ему передал императорский меч, если вы будете плохо беречь пиломатериалы, то не обижайтесь на него!»
Рабочий: «Сегодня, получивший повышение, должен проставиться!»
Присутствующие: «Ха-ха…»

*№189
Человек Дао, не имеющий сознания*

Миряне-буддисты из редакции «Южной газеты» знали, что Мастер Фоюань любит читать их газету, поэтому каждое утро передавали ему новый экземпляр.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Сегодня о чём вы напечатали?»
Упасака (буддист-мирянин): «Шифу, написали о том. что самый крупный в мире самолёт прилетел в Гуанчжоу (пассажирский самолёт А 380)»
Мастер Фоюань даже не поднял голову и сказал: «А по моему не такой уж и большой».
Упасака: «Ну да, меньше, чем моё сознание».
Мастер Фоюань резко поднял голову, сверкая глазами, пристально посмотрел на упасаку и спросил: «А насколько велико твоё сознание?»
Упасака: «Докладываю Вам, шифу. Моё сознание настолько велико, что у него нет внешней стороны и настолько мало, что у него нет внутренней». Упасака посчитал, что он неплохо справился с ответом.
Мастер Фоюань опустил голову и просто сказал: «У тебя есть сознание, а у меня нет сознания».

*№190
Не нащупать и тени*

Один знаменитый монах приехал в монастырь Юньмэньсы, чтобы поклониться патриарху. Мастер Фоюань сопровождал его. Когда они проходили мимо пруда фаншэн (пруд для отпускания живых существ на волю, где разводят рыб, черепах), Мастер Фоюань остановился и произнёс, глядя на воду: «Старый и великий, но нет места, куда можно было бы поставить ногу. Проще прыгнуть в воду и дело с концом».
Знаменитый монах быстро сказал: «Нужно думать о хорошем, не нужно быть слишком пессимистичным».
Впоследствии, когда присутствующие при этом разговоре обсуждали этот случай, один из них сказал: «Как жаль, он даже тени не увидел».

*№191
Мять траву, делая из неё лекарство*

Один упасака стал просить: «Шифу, можно я поступлю в аспирантуру института буддизма?»
Ректор института буддизма, который присутствовал при это разговоре вставил: «Можно. Но вначале нужно постричься в монахи (по правилам в институт буддизма не принимают мирян)
Мастер Фоюань напрямую сказал: «Таких не надо!»
Упасака забеспокоился: «Почему?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты слишком шаловливый. Если ты поступишь, то посеешь среди них беспорядок».
Упасака хотел что-то ответить, но мастер Фоюань поднял свою трость  и сказал ему: «Впрочем, не страшно. Я тебя если что побью»
Через некоторое время мастер Фоюань пошутил: «Однако, мне тебя не побить».
Все присутствующие засмеялись.
Лицо упасаки покрылось румянцем.


*№192
Непринуждённо собирать и отпускать* 

Юань-гун (Мастер Фоюань) отправился в монастырь Байлиньсы для участия в открытии и освящении дворца десяти тысяч Будд. Там к нему в келью пришёл мирянин-буддист, чтобы сделать перед ним простирания. Мастер Фоюань, увидев его, схватил свою трость и прикрикнул на него: «Выйди!»
Как бы то ни  было в то время все, кто хотели сделать коленопреклонение перед Юань-гуном, были им отруганы.
Затем к нему пришёл мирянин-буддист из Внутренней Монголии. Все испугались, что Юнь-гун отругает и его, поэтому попытались помешать ему войти. Но Юань-гун, улыбаясь, сказал: «Заходи, заходи!» Его отношение неожиданно изменилось. Он пригласил того молодого человека к себе поближе  и спросил его: «Чем ты занимаешься?» При этом Юань-гун был очень сострадательным. В завершение Юань-гун дал ему несколько наставлений на прощание, после чего этот молодой человек разрыдался, видимо, он получил много пользы от разговора.
Присутствующие при этом, воздали хвалу.

*№193
И милость и строгость*

В холодную зиму приехали два монаха из провинции Фуцзянь в монастырь Юньмэньсы, чтобы просить передачу Дхармы у Юань-гуна. Но Юань-гун не стал обращать внимания на них. До самой поздней ночи монахи всё просили Юань-гуна и не хотели уходить. Тогда Юань-гун рассердился, отругал и побил  их. Затем поднялся наверх в свою келью. Но эти два монаха не собирались сдаваться. Они оделись по парадному и поднялись к нему наверх. Но Юань-гун запер свою дверь и не принимал их. Тогда монахи стали на колени возле двери и стали жалобно просить.
Ординарец нёс еду Юань-гуну и, увидев, что в такой холодный день два монаха стоят на коленях на улице, украдкой сказал Юань-гуну: «Ши-гун (Учитель-старейшина), те два монаха стоят на улице. Так холодно, может велеть им подняться?»
Юань-гун  нарочно громко сказал: «Что здесь особенного? Даже немного пострадать не могут? Второй патриарх, когда просил Дхарму, стоял по пояс в снегу и в крови. Он забыл о своём теле ради Дхармы! Если не могут выдержать, пусть уезжают. Черти!»
Через некоторое время ординарец стал помогать Юань-гуну ложиться отдохнуть. Когда ординарец уже собирался уходить, Юань-гун сказал ему тайком: «Чуть позже пусть эти два чёрта напишут краткие автобиографии. Возьми их и свари им имбирный бульон для согрева и покорми их. Пусть завтра с утра они при параде прибудут в келью настоятеля (для участия в церемонии передачи Дхармы)».
Оба монаха были тронуты до слёз.

*№194
Не загрязняться*

Завершился недельный период усиленной медитации. Один монах заперся в своей келье для личной практики. После празднования праздника Весны он вышел из своего затвора и пришёл на поклон к Учителю.
Мастер Фоюань: «Так давно тебя не видел, чем ты занимался?
Монах: «Читал сутры, медитировал сидя, не принимал гостей, не разговаривал по телефону, не привязывался к внешним кармическим связям!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Без дела ставить слово «не» в своё сознание не устаёшь?»
Монах: «……»

*№195
Внутри и снаружи неодинаково*

Был праздник. Мастер Фоюань принял несколько гостей и вернулся в свою келью, чтобы заняться чтением книг.
Один учитель Дхармы пришёл к нему и сказал: «Шифу, не надо всё время читать книги, сходите на улицу погуляйте!»
Мастер Фоюань спустился вниз в гостиную и там он увидел мирян-буддистов, которые его дожидались. Встретившись с гостями, он снова вернулся в свою келью.
Учитель Дхармы: «Шифу, Вы отдохните немного. Я пойду вниз».
Мастер Фоюань: «Сходи на улицу погуляй!»

*№196
Дхарма не бывает мгновенной и постепенной, 
бывают разные люди*

Когда Мастер Дхармы Вэйшань был ординарцем Мастера Фоюаня, тогда у Сангхи монастыря ещё не было магнитофонов и другой современной электротехники. Один шраманера втихую купил себе магнитофон, чтобы слушать музыку. Мастер Фоюань обнаружив это, рванулся к нему, схватил магнитофон и разбил его на части.
Через несколько дней на подготовительных курсах монастыря Юньмэньсы открылось преподавание японского языка. Учитель Дхармы Хунтун из Гонконга подарил магнитофон учителю Дхармы Вэйшаню. Однажды утром, учитель Дхармы Вэйшань стал слушать кассету с японским языком. Мастер Фоюань услышал звук магнитофона и потихоньку пошёл на его звук. Дойдя до двери, он постучал. Учитель Дхармы, увидев, что это пришёл Мастер Фоюань со своей тростью, быстро выключил магнитофон, испугавшись гнева Мастера Фоюаня. Но неожиданно очень миролюбиво Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Что слушаешь?»
Вэйшань: «Учу японский язык».
Мастер Фоюань: «Если учишься, то можно. Монах не должен слушать современную популярную музыку, эти упаднические звуки».

*№197
Ханьский язык, ханьский город*

В монастырь приехал с визитом корейский монах.
Мастер Фоюань: «Присаживайтесь, пожалуйста!»
Переводчик: «Мы только что были в монастыре Наньхуасы».
Мастер Фоюань: «Встретились с Шестым Патриархом. Присаживайтесь, присаживайтесь, пожалуйста. Не стесняйтесь! Они умеют говорить по-ханьски (по-китайски)?»
Переводчик: «Не умеют».
Мастер Фоюань: «Не умеют. Но почему тогда есть ханьский город?» (по-китайски Сеул дословно ханьский город, а китайский язык – ханьский язык)
Присутствующие: «……»

*№198
Подобно рыбе, плавающей в сетях*

В покоях настоятеля повсюду беспорядочно летали комары.
Мастер Фоюань: «Повсюду беспорядочно летают, но их не ударишь. Если я его ударю, то он будет убит. Но ведь не ударишь его! Какие смышлёные. Они сразу же убегают. Ха-ха… «У всех живых существ есть природа Будды»! У них тоже есть природа Будды. Ты его ударяешь, а он тут же улетает. Все хотят жить и боятся смерти! Если ты бьёшь по нему, он, боясь смерти, сразу же улетает. Но через некоторое время снова прилетает. В сутре Кшитигарбхи говорится: «Подобно рыбе, плавающей в сетях». Рыба плавает в воде, плавает. Как только ты ударяешь по ней, она сразу же убегает. Через некоторое время она снова приплывает. Ты снова ударяешь по ней, она снова убегает. Также и люди».
Ординарец: «Интересно, интересно!»


*3.4 Ухватить Ян и Инь*

*№199
Вернуться в чистую и прохладную семью*

Одна девушка решила уйти в монахини. Она пришла в покои настоятеля. Увидев, как Мастер Фоюань наставляет учеников, она растерялась. Мастер Фоюань дав наставления, развернулся и пошёл к себе в келью.
Когда она пришла во второй раз, Мастер Фоюань спросил её: «Что делаешь?»
Девушка: «Прошу Вас, старейшина, помочь мне определить есть ли у меня кармическая связь для ухода в монашество?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Замужем ли ты? Оставила ли ты чувства?»
Девушка не ответила.
Мастер Фоюань: «Иди сперва в Сяо ситхень («Маленькое западное небо» -женское отделение монастыря), там посмотрим».
Когда она пришла туда, неожиданно помощница настоятеля согласилась принять её. Девушка, однако, не смогла сразу принять решение и оставить мирское, и она решила вначале вернуться домой всё обдумать.
Девушка пришла в покои настоятеля, чтобы отпроситься домой. Мастер Фоюань как раз пересчитывал буддийскую атрибутику.
После долгого молчания Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Что делаешь?»
Девушка: «Хочу вернуться домой».
Мастер Фоюань гневно сказал: «Если хочешь вернуться, возвращайся!»
После ухода Мастера Фоюаня в нирвану, эта девушка ушла в монахини в Тибете.

*№200
Сам знаешь холодно или жарко*

Мастер Фоюань неожиданно спросил монаха-лекаря, когда тот давал ему микстуру: «Холодная?» 
Лекарь не понял, спрашивают ли его о микстуре или о погоде и ответил: «Не холодная (микстура)». И затем добавил: «Холодная (погода)».
Мастер Фоюань: «Чертовщина!»

*№201
Бодхисаттва боится причину*

Мастер Фоюань медленно прогуливался в сопровождении ординарца к строящимся новым воротам монастыря.
Вдруг он увидел, что бамбуковые леса сильно выступают в стороны и мешают проезжать машинам. Тогда он сразу же подошёл к стройке и велел рабочим отпилить выступающие к дороге концы лесов. И пока они не были отрезаны, он не уходил.

*№202
Личная причинно-следственная связь (карма)*

В 2001 году один монах пришёл навестить Мастера Фоюаня в больнице города Гуанчжоу. Этот монах стал рассказывать о том, какой плохой настоятель в одном из монастырей.
Мастер Фоюань выслушал его и строго сказал ему: «Следи за собой! Зачем так много говорить?» Затем он холодно добавил: «Каждый человек несёт на своей спине свои причинно-следственные связи».

*№203
Не быть себе хозяином*

Монах: «Шифу, говорят, что Дхарму нельзя передать ученикам. Правда ли это?»
Мастер Фоюань зарычал: «Чертовщина! Разве Махакашьяпа не является учеником Будды Шакьямуни?»
Монах испугался и стал бубнить: «Но так говорят, говорят…хм…»
Мастер Фоюань: «Не имеешь собственного мнения! Следуешь мнению других. Если я сказал так, то это так?» 


*№204
Сознание должно быть непоколебимым*

Один монах-студент института буддизма стал жаловаться, что у них мало каникул, а в конце недели только один выходной.
Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Что такое Будда? Будда - это Так Приходящий. Он не уходит и не приходит, не рождается и не умирает. Он в Таковости и невозмутимости. Разве есть у него отдых или отсутствие отдыха. Вы должны выяснить для себя свой статус. Мы – ушедшие из дома для монашества. Сознание монашества должно быть непоколебимым. Если у вас в сознании нет силы концентрации и устойчивости, и вы идёт вслед за обстоятельствами, то это никуда не годится. Тогда вы просто лысые!»

*№205
Поступки сильнее слов*

Однажды, несколько учителей Дхармы пришли навестить Мастера Фоюаня. Они сели кругом попить чаю.
Ординарец сказал: «На столе есть арбуз. Кушайте арбуз», - и затем сел и стал дальше пить чай. Никто не отреагировал на высказывание ординарца.
Через некоторое время Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Лайхао! Лучше сделать, чем сказать. Только и знаешь что кушать арбуз!»

*№206
Устал или нет*

Ординарец сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня по сельхозугодиям монастыря. Когда Мастер Фоюань увидел монаха, который вносил удобрения, он поздоровался с ним и сказал: «Бодхисаттва, ты устал от трудов!»
Монах быстро сложил ладони вместе и ответил: «Амитофо! Учитель, я не устал!»
Мастер Фоюань посмотрел строго и сказал: «Если не устал, то работай  побольше!» Затем повернулся и ушёл.

*№207
Смотреть в драгоценное зеркало 
( в котором отображается нечистая сила)*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления:
Ушедшие из дома для монашества должны больше делать дел, больше делать простирания Будде, больше читать сутры.
Сутры – это наше зеркало. Без сутр невозможно приступить к практике. Сегодня  учителя опираются на сутры. Когда ты поймёшь, до конца постигнешь сутры, сам будешь знать как практиковать. Постоянно нужно смотреть в это «зеркало».

*№208
Строго придерживаться обетов воздержания*

Однажды, в одной из комнат гостей монастыря перегорел свет. И как раз в эту комнату должны были заселиться гости. Одна монахиня побежала к монаху, отвечающему за электрику, и стала кричать: «Учитель (обращение к монаху) ХХ, учитель ХХ. В комнате гостей перегорел свет, прошу Вас отремонтировать». Как раз мимо проходил Мастер Фоюань и закричал на неё: «Катись отсюда! Что здесь делаешь? Прибежала сюда».
Монахиня понуро убежала.
(По монашескому кодексу монашествующие должны избегать близких контактов между мужчинами и женщинами. Даже если есть какое-то послание, которое нужно передать, нужно чтобы присутствовали при этом другие. Монахини не должны в одиночку заходить на территорию, где проживают монахи).

*№209
Заботиться  как следует о себе*

Ночью Мастер Фоюань проснулся и вдруг стал спрашивать: «Где это? Очень знакомо!»
Ординарец: «Это Ваша келья».
Мастер Фоюань: «Тогда почему ты в моей келье?»
Ординарец: «Я забочусь о Вас»,
Мастер Фоюань: «Заботься как следует о себе. Мне не нужно твоей заботы!».

*№210
Умереть и ожить*

Период сбора урожая. Один монах вернулся со сбора урожая риса: «Устал до смерти!»
Мастер Фоюань услышал и сказал: «Умерев от усталости, затем оживи и всё!».

*№211
Не забывать о  причинно-следственной связи*

Два учителя Дхармы очень преклонялись перед красноречием Мастера Фоюаняв в общественной жизни и его способностям к решимости.
Мастер Фоюань: «Некоторые вещи нужно применять. Нужно поддерживать бедных. Если ты не принесёшь пользы другим, другие разве станут оказывать тебе содействие?»
Первый учитель Дхармы: «Некоторые сутры стало страшно читать. Вы их читаете, используя живой ум. Другие, только раскрыв рот, сразу же говорят о подношениях с десяти сторон света.  Но как потом ворачивать этот долг? Читают сутры до того, что не знают как себя вести».
Второй учитель Дхармы: «Не осмелюсь опуститься в ад! Разве я могу так просить о подношениях с десяти сторон света?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Некоторые мёртво воспринимают сутры».
Первый учитель Дхармы: «Нужно чтобы люди породили радостное сознание в отношении Трёх драгоценностей!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Монах, отвечающий за рисовое поле, вот он мёртвый (косный). Его мать и отец должны были пройти лечение. Я ему сказал, что дам деньги на лечение, но он наотрез не захотел их взять. Деньги ведь предназначались на лечение. Если бы болезнь была вылечена, было бы прекрасно. Ведь деньги не предназначались для покупки и поедания свинины».
Первый учитель Дхармы: «Хм…»
Второй учитель Дхармы: «Он боялся, что другие возьмут на себя часть грехов».
Мастер Фоюань: «Возьмут какие грехи?»
Первый учитель Дхармы: «Он стеснительный, не то, что мы наглые».
Мастер Фоюань: «Какой там грех? Что называется грехом?»
Второй учитель Дхармы: «Если у других бедствие, нужно помочь избавиться от него».
Мастер Фоюань: «Это будет хорошим делом».
Первый учитель Дхармы: «Мы часто приходим на кухню, чтобы украдкой есть фрукты Учителя. Не знаю, попадём ли мы из-за этого в ад. Если попадём за воровство яблок и их поедание, то ладно».
Мастер Фоюань: «Если ты не спустишься в ад, то кто тогда туда спустится?»

*№212
Незнание является самым трогательным*

Ординарец сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня в храм добродетели. Мастер Фоюань вдруг резко обернулся и резко спросил: «Что это?»
Ординарец был озадачен этим неожиданным вопросом: «Не знаю».
Мастер Фоюань: «Не знаешь – это хорошо!» Затем он развернулся и ушёл.

*№213
Если появляется одна гневная мысль, 
то появляются миллионы препятствий*

Покои настоятеля монастыря Юньмэньсы. Один монах попросил Мастера Фоюаня выписать ему хаотхяо (свидетельство о пострижении в первоначальное монашество с рекомендацией на получение посвящения в полные монашеские обеты)
Мастер Фоюань стал писать и вдруг сказал: «Ты ведь хотел поменять имя. Я тебе поменяю имя?»
Монах услышал о том, что Учитель хочет поменять ему духовное буддийское имя и возрадовался: «Хорошо! Хорошо!»
Когда монах увидел, что в его имени иероглиф Цзин (столица) поменяли на Цзинь (переправа, от названия города Тяньцзинь), его радость поменялась на непонятно откуда появившийся гнев. Он гневно подумал, что Учитель захотел поменять ему имя, но Пекин это или Тяньцзинь (монах родился в Тяньцзине, в два года переехал в Пекин) всё равно нет возможности забыть о жизни в большом городе. Почему Учитель такой несострадательный, даже в мелком вопросе смены имени не хочет исполнить желание ученика…
Вдруг монах осознал, что это большое неуважение и непослушание  в отношении Учителя. На него вдруг с неба опустился огромный страх, раскаяние и стыд. Он закрыл глаза, опустился на пол и стал делать простирания.
Мастер Фоюань увидев это, зарычал: «Принесите палку!»
Ординарец вышел из своей кельи и, улыбаясь, пошёл к большой двери, взял там трость и передал её Мастеру Фоюаню. Монах понял, что сейчас его будут бить и быстро подошёл к изображению Будды и стал там картинно делать простирания. Когда он совершая коленопреклонение, развернул ладони вверх, как бы принимая на них стопы Будды, Мастер Фоюань зарычал как тигр: «Катись отсюда!» Затем топнул ногой, взмахнул тростью и быстро и с силой трижды обрушил её на затылок монаха.
Монах быстро ретировался.

*№214
Откуда пришёл?*

Один синчже (мирянин, живущий в монастыре и собирающийся принять постриг) пришёл в покои настоятеля и стал делать простирания перед Мастером Фоюанем: «Шифу, делаю Вам простирания». Однако, Мастер Фоюань не стал обращать на него внимания.
Синчже встал на колени перед креслом Мастера Фоюаня, сложив руки в знак почтения, выглядя очень напряжённым. В это время Мастер Фоюань рассеянно листал газету, быстро переворачивая страницы. Вдруг Мастер Фоюань заговорил: «Ты кто? Откуда пришёл?» Когда Мастер Фоюань задал ему этот вопрос, синчже сразу растерялся (поскольку Мастер Фоюань за обедом сам его пригласил в покои настоятеля, но сделал вид, что не узнал его). Синчже искренне ответил: «Шифу, меня зовут ХХ, я приехал из Пекина».
Мастер Фоюань не ответил, поэтому через некоторое время синчже повторил свой ответ: «Шифу, меня зовут ХХ, я приехал из Пекина».
Мастер Фоюань зарычал: «Чёрт приехал!»

*№215
Выправить корень, очистить источник*

В полдень в покоях настоятеля монастыря Юньмэньсы один монах стал делать простирания Учителю.
Мастер Фоюань: «Зачем простираешься, откуда ты пришёл?»
Ординарец: «Откуда приехал?»
Монах: «С горы южная Путо».
Мастер Фоюань: «Что за дело?»
Монах: «Пришёл на аудиенцию».
Мастер Фоюань: «Пришёл посмотреть?» 
Ординарец: «Пришёл на аудиенцию. Он раньше жил на горе Цинюань провинции Цзянси».
Мастер Фоюань: «Я откуда знаю? Какая разница гора Цинюань или гора Байюнь! Сам не знает откуда приехал, чертовщина!»

*№216
Без толку*

Монах: «Шифу, я недавно стал читать книгу учителя ХХ, оно просветлённый или нет?»
Мастер Фоюань молчал и не отвечал.
Монах: «……»
Мастер Фоюань: «Читать так много без толку. Там так много споров и пересудов!»
Монах быстро стал раскаиваться: «Ученик понял ваши наставления».

*№217
Спасение ленивых чертей*

После обеда ординарец с Мастером Фоюанем прогуливались по монастырю и дошли до беседки «Отдых сердца». Там они увидели табличку, на которой было написано «Будьте осторожны с огнём». Буквы на табличке поблекли и были трудно различимы, но никто не брался обновить надпись.
Мастер Фоюань спросил об этом у монаха, отвечающего за охрану леса. Тот ответил: «Не знаю. Никто не пишет!»
Мастер Фоюань: «А ты на что? Чёртова вещь!»
Монах оказался в неловком положении.
Мастер Фоюань: «Черти-бездельники, никакие дела вас не касаются, вы выше всего!»
Мастер Фоюань пошёл дальше и по возвращении увидел, что этот монах стал сам краской писать противопожарные надписи. Тогда Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Вот это правильно. Вместо того, чтобы просить других, лучше попросить себя самого. Когда сам работаешь, тогда в изобилии и одежда и еда!»

*№218
Каждый день хороший*

Утром в покоях настоятеля.
Ординарец: «Учитель, Вас просят к телефону».
Мастер Фоюань: «Алло!» (очень громко)
Ординарец замер в изумлении.
Мастер Фоюань: «Кто это? Нужен настоятель? Здесь нет настоятеля. Что? Настоятель он вам не даст прибежище. Как вам может дать прибежище настоятель? Здесь у меня есть монахи, которые дадут вам прибежище. Приезжайте и всё! Что? Первого числа хорошо и восьмого хорошо. Какая вам разница! Первого хорошо и восьмого хорошо, в любое время. Мне всё равно, когда приедете, тогда и дадим вам прибежище. Да. Второго тоже хорошо и третьего тоже хорошо. Канитель!»
Мастер Фоюань положил телефон.

*3.5 Благословенный дождь на зелёной горе*

*№219
Не жить в маленьких монастырях*

Один монах стал просить у Мастера Фоюаня отпуск, чтобы поселиться в маленьком монастыре.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Ты хочешь заняться чертовщиной, хочешь свободы, чтобы жить вольготно в маленьком монастыре. Хочешь идти на молебен, идёшь, не хочешь, не идёшь. Во сколько любишь вставать, во столько встаёшь. У Мастера Сюйюня было три требования: не жить в городе, не жить в маленьких монастырях, не жить в монастырях, которые занимаются одними ритуалами.
Маленький монастырь – это желание возвратиться в мир. Поэтому древние говорили: «Желаю спать в лесном монастыре, но не желаю совершенствоваться на Пути в маленьком монастыре. Такова истина!»

*№220
Пришли и не пришли*

Группа учителей Дхармы (института буддизма) пришли в больницу проведать мастера Фоюаня. Мастер Фоюань закончив разговор с гостями, Повернулся к ним и спросил: «Почему вы пришли и не пришли?»
Учителя Дхармы: «Пришли и не пришли?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Не пришли и пришли».

*№221
Не любит поклонения*

Упасака: «Простираюсь перед Учителем!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Что делаешь? Не надо простираться передо мной! Не надо меня в гроб загонять своими простираниями! Ха-ха…» (Мастер Фоюань всю свою жизнь больше всего не любил, когда ему поклонялись и простирались перед ним. Если же кто продолжал перед ним простираться, того он ругал, бил или просто разворачивался и уходил)

*№222
Есть Дао (Путь) или нет, об этом знаешь сам*

Один старый буддийский монах по причине старости и слабости здоровья отправил своего ученика к Мастеру Фоюаню на аудиенцию.
На следующий день после аудиенции этот ученик собрался возвращаться. Мастер Фоюань дал ему отеческое наставление: «Будь вместе со своим учителем, как следует. Ему осталось жить совсем немного дней. Если ты не будешь с таким прекрасным учителем, то с кем тебе ещё быть? Цени каждый день, проведённый с ним!»
Ученик: «Буду следовать Вашему наставлению. Берегите Ваше здоровье и хорошенько поддерживайте его!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Я уже в таком преклонном возрасте, поэтому что ещё поддерживать?»
Ученик: «Если можете всё отпустить, то отпустите».
Мастер Фоюань: «Да, отпустить. Всё отпустил. Что ещё не отпустил? Если тело будет умирать, то пусть умирает. Что ещё не можем оставить, отпустить? Если умирать, то умирать. Если же сам не практиковал и не тренировался, то куда попадёшь после смерти? В ад? Или превратишься в животное, в голодного духа?»
Ученик: «Это невозможно, учитель!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Это дело ты знаешь, я знаю. Сколько ты практиковал и тренировался? Сколько у тебя гарантий? Ночью видел ли ты хорошие сны? В прошлом много опытных практиков после смерти перерождались в семье своих учеников. Опытные практики они имеют особые способности. Когда они перерождаются, их ученики видят их приход. А если ты переродишься, твои ученики увидят твоё перерождение? Не увидят! Нет таких способностей. Поэтому нужно хорошенько практиковать и тренироваться! Больше делать простирания Бодхисаттвам и Буддам, больше читать сутры. Не нужно бегать повсюду без толку. Скитаться повсюду – это плохо.
Хорошо. Когда вернёшься, позвони мне, что ты вернулся домой и как себя чувствует твой учитель. Обязательно позвони!».
Ученик обязался исполнить наставления, поклонился Мастеру Фоюаню и убыл.


*№223
Дао (Путь) у Фоюаня и Бэньхуаня одинаковый*

«Когда вернёшься, скажи своему Учителю, что мне в этом году 30 лет, а Вашему учителю 20 лет. Молодые, поэтому нужно хорошенько работать!» - смеясь, сказал старец Бэньхуань, когда монах Вэйшэн по указанию Мастера Фоюаня отправился к нему, чтобы просить его провести церемонию освящения монастыря Сюйюньсы. Далее старейшина Бэньхуань (почётный председатель всекитайской ассоциации буддизма) дал наставления: «Ваш Учитель необыкновенный, я перед ним преклоняюсь. Он оправдывает то, что сказал старец Сюйюнь о нём в своём предсказании: «С радостной волей и героическими способностями возродит истинные цели школы чань-буддизма. С милосердием Фоюань будет распространять махаяну. Источник Будды (дословный перевод имени Фоюань) очень древний и будет неисчерпаем».
Монастырь Юньмэньсы настолько хорошо организован и под Его руководством воспитано так много сильных учеников. Это говорит о том, что Он действительно является воплощением Бодхисаттвы, пришедшим в этот мир. У вас такой хороший Учитель. Это честь для вас и ваше счастье. Вы должны использовать эту кармическую связь с Учителем, хорошенько совершенствоваться, чтобы получить ещё большие результаты, чтобы стать Буддами и патриархами».

*№224
Знать что к чему*

Ординарец мыл стопы Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань: «Чешутся!»
Ординарец: «Видимо кровь не может подняться в артериях».
Мастер Фоюань: «Если нет ветра, то нет и зуда».
Ординарец: «Шифу, если вода стала прохладной, можно добавить горячую. Если она стала горячей, можно добавить прохладную. Я так делаю зимой. Если вода стала холодной, можно добавить горячую и так можно долго ноги распаривать».
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты молодой, можешь двигаться. Сам можешь сесть и подняться. Я старый, как мне управиться?»
Ординарец: «Мы Вам поможем!»
Мастер Фоюань: «В этом вы не сможете помочь. Если ты станешь помогать мне добавлять воду, то либо обожжешь мне кожу, либо заморозишь. Ты можешь помогать себе. Поскольку ты всё знаешь о себе. Но помочь другим не сможешь. Где у меня стопы зудят, я сам знаю. Другие этого не знают. А ты знаешь только как действовать наобум».
Присутствующие засмеялись.



*№225
Уважать причинно-следственную связь, 
спокойно пребывать в Дхарме*


Один монах спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Что делать если в монастыре мало людей?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Сейчас в управлении монастырями нет конкретной модели, поэтому её нужно постоянно совершенствовать. Являясь руководителем в первую очередь нужно самому жить в Дхарме, самому понимать закон причинно-следственной связи. Это очень важно. Если руководитель сам не понимает закон причины и следствия, не живёт по Дхарме, то такой монастырь очень легко может разрушить Дхарму».

*№226
Постигнуть жизнь и освободиться от смерти*

Ретрит усиленной недельной медитации в монастыре Юньмэньсы.
Мастер Фоюань сказал от всего сердца: «Моя надежда – это то, что больше людей будут изучать буддизм, больше людей будут практиковать и совершенствоваться, больше людей разрешат вопрос жизни и смерти. Что касается меня, то мне всё равно. Если умру, то вернусь в следующем воплощении. Вы здесь и я надеюсь на вас, что вы будете добросовестно тренироваться и практиковать».

*№227
Сознание в Будде*

Монах Минцянь пришёл с одним монахом  на аудиенцию к Мастеру Фоюаню: «Он (монах) в моей келье провёл семидневный затвор, сегодня вышел из затвора».
Мастер Фоюань: «Сам хорошенько практикуй и тренируйся!»
Минцянь: «Тебе велят хорошенько тренироваться».
Монах: «Шифу, я хочу Вас спросить. В буддизме говорят, что Будда пребывает в сознании. В чань-буддизме не должно быть так. «Будда внутри сознания». Но где, в конце концов, находится Будда?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Где находится твоё сознание?»
Минцянь: «Ха-ха……»
Мастер Фоюань: «Где твоё сознание? Сознание внутри Будды?»
Все присутствующие рассмеялись.
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты здесь отгадываешь загадку. Ха-ха…Будда в сознании, сознание в Будде? Всё это суетные мысли, привязанности!»
Монах: «Нет. Я говорю, что Будда находится в Будде!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Где Будда? Где Будда? Где, в конце концов, Будда? Будда в сознании или где Будда? Всё это твои собственные сумасбродные мысли и привязанности! Где Будда? Где сознание? Изначально нет никаких проблем. А ты здесь разделяешь на восток и на запад, разделяешь на юг и север. Ты как следует простирайся перед Буддой, как следует молись Будде. Хорошо также  молиться Бодхисаттве Гуаньинь (Авалокитешваре). Также и простирания Бодхисаттве Кшитигарбхе. Всё это вопрос веры, вопрос идеологии! В первую очередь нужно иметь веру. Ты должен верить, верить, что ты сам Будда. Здесь нужно смотреть признаёшь ты это или нет! Признаёшь ли ты, что ты сам Будда? Как Будда достигает успеха и реализации? Нужно пройти через разные виды тренировки, чтобы суетные мысли стали мудростью. Ты сейчас ещё не открыл в себе мудрость и всё время пребываешь в сумасбродных мыслях! Эти, те привязанности! Говорят есть, а ты говоришь, что нет. Говорят нет, а ты говоришь, что есть. Наличие и отсутствие – это дхарма противопоставления. Если нет отсутствия, то нет наличия. Если нет наличия, то нет отсутствия. Если нет мужчин, то нет и женщин. Дхарма противопоставления. В действительности мужчины и женщины одинаковые. Мышление разве не одинаковое? Хорошенько читайте книги!»
Монах: «Учитель, я сейчас читаю «Запись зеркала школы Чань».
Мастер Фоюань: «Чтобы ты ни читал, нужно читать очень медленно. Нужно  идти шаг за шагом. Ты хочешь одним шагом взобраться на небо? Невозможно. Независимо медитируешь ли ты на начало слова, молишься Будде, нужно, чтобы сознание и Будда стали едиными в Таковости. Медитируя на начало слова (техника медитации на безмыслие), нужно стать единым. Ты не должен прерываться».

*№228
Полная гармония десяти тысяч добродетелей*

Чжикэши (должность, отвечающего в монастыре за приём гостей) привёл на поклон к Мастеру Фоюаню новопострижённых монахов.
Чжикэ: «Шифу, они хотят принять полные монашеские обеты».
Мастер Фоюань: «У них очень много суетных мыслей. Они ещё не приняли полные обеты, но уже имеют множество сумасбродных мыслей на этот счёт. Спроси их, смогут ли они здесь находиться, не выходя за ворота монастыря 10, 20 лет? (Шраманеры должны в течение 10 лет находиться рядом с учителем, который постриг их в монахи и 5 лет изучать винаю) А то, получив полные обеты, сразу разбегутся, чтобы жить вольготно в маленьком монастыре или чтобы сделать себе карьеру».
Чжикэ: «Вы сами заходите. Учитель вас спрашивает, сами отвечайте».
Монахи вошли и встали на одно колено, сложив ладони.
Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Сегодняшние люди  как черти, у них множество суетных мыслей. Если ты сегодня ушёл в монахи, то должен слушаться! Пробудут три дня и уже хотят убежать. Это не хотят делать, то не хотят. Хотят по своему!»
Чжикэ: «После получения полных обетов, монашеские свидетельства отдадите сюда Учителю на хранение!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Будут они у меня храниться или нет, мне всё равно. Я скоро умру. Не смогу много о вас позаботиться. Вы, в конце концов, сознательно уходите в монашество или нет?» 
Чжикэ: «Эти ребята ничего».
Мастер Фоюань: «Что значит ничего? Снаружи вроде бы ничего. Но что они думают в своём сознании, ты не знаешь. Если ты хочешь здесь уйти в монахи, то должен это место считать своим домом, всю жизнь должен оставаться здесь и никуда не уезжать. Вот посмотрите, несколько монахов с горы Юньцзюйшань. Не стали оставаться в таком хорошем месте! Почему у них появились суетные мысли? Прибежали сюда в затвор, не хотят служить сангхе монастыря. Ты занимаешься буддийской практикой. Что такое практика? Разве легко решить вопрос жизни и смерти? Это дело, которое решается из жизни в жизнь. Посмотрите на Будду Шакьямуни. Он в трёх кальпах совершенствовался. А вы сколько совершенствовались? Вы хотите уже в этой жизни разрешить вопрос жизни и смерти? Цель конечно хорошая. Нужно иметь устремление на разрешение вопроса жизни и смерти. Но вы должны выполнять дела. Вы должны накапливать заслуги добродетели. Должна быть полная гармония десяти тысяч добродетелей. Если вы не хотите выполнять дела, то какая у вас может быть добродетель? Идти на поклонение на гору – это добродетель? Люди, которые идут на поклонение, они по-настоящему ищут покаяние. А вы идёте на поклонения в горы и монастыри ради развлечения.
Вы хорошо всё обдумайте. Если хотите, то оставайтесь здесь на всю жизнь. Тогда можете просить о получении полных монашеских обетов. Вы должны здесь жить и никуда не уезжать. Если вам велят варить рис, то варите рис. Если велят топить печь, то топите печь. И не надо говорить: «Они делают такие хорошие дела, а мне велят делать такое трудное дело». Разве так можно? Если тебя велят чистить туалет, ты должен его чистить!
Я здесь с 1951 года. Пробыл здесь несколько десятков  лет и не уехал. Если хотите поехать куда-нибудь на гору на поклонение, то достаточно будет месяца. Вы хотите куда-то ехать искать наставника? Сутры – вот ваш наставник. Нужно учить молебны, также нужно учиться играть на инструментах и петь. Вы всё должны изучить. Ритуал Янькоу (обряд кормления голодных духов) не будете учить? Ритуал Шуйлу (ритуал переведения в чистые земли умерших на суше и на воде) не будете учить? Вы их должны хорошенько изучить! Вы думаете так легко научиться быть монахом? Я уже не такой как прежде. Многие дела непостижимы. Я скоро умру, поэтому не могу позаботиться о многом. Утром только встану, все уже начинают меня искать и приставать ко мне. У меня совсем нет свободного времени. Скоро придут делать уколы, и надо будет принимать лекарства.
Вставайте! Слушайтесь, и всё будет нормально».


*3.6 Широко воспитывать драконов и слонов (талантливых учеников)*

*№229
Ради Дхармы не щадить жизни*

В 2003 году председатель Всекитайской ассоциации буддизма досточтимый И Чэн стал настоятелем монастыря Фаюаньсы г.Пекина и он попросил Мастера Фоюаня руководить церемонией его интронизации. По окончании церемонии учителя и студенты академии буддизма (которая располагается в монастыре Фаюньсы) стали просить Мастера Фоюаня дать проповедь.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Что касается учёбы, нужно хорошенько учиться. Что касается развлечений (игр), нужно хорошенько развлекаться (играть)». Учителя и студенты пришли в изумления после таких слов.
Мастер Фоюань с серьёзным видом сказал дальше: «Лучше всего не надо развлекаться!» В завершение он сказал с силой: «В Дхарме Будды, в этом деле нужно не щадить своей жизни!»

*№230
Направить сознание на Путь (Дао)*

Мастер Фоюань пришёл с проверкой в институт буддизма. Увидев, что группа молодых монахов смеётся и веселится, он прикрикнул на них и велел им перетаскивать только что привезённые жерди на строительство храма Хуаянь.
Через некоторое время он увидел, что монахи-ученики играют на траве с зайцем. Мастер Фоюань кашлянул так, что ученики все стали по стойке смирно. Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Давайте, давайте. Я буду с вами играть!»
Мастер Фоюань повёл их туда, куда перетащили только что жерди. И велел перетащить их в другое место.
Ординарец недоумевал: «Учитель, зачем Вы им велите перетаскивать жерди туда сюда?
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты думаешь, что это ради того, чтобы перетаскивать жерди?»

*№231
Есть карма на долгое жительство*

В монастыре Юньмэньсы передавали полные монашеские посвящения для монахов и монахинь.
К Мастеру Фоюаню пришла на аудиенцию монахиня Синьлян из провинции Фуцзянь: «Учитель, вы так здорово всё здесь организовали!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Снаружи выглядит неплохо, но ещё здесь не появились просветлённые. Даже Мары здесь нет! Нет!
Монахиня: «Шифу, Вы в монастыре Юньмэньсы воспитываете монашеские кадры это чудесно!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Сколько лет я уже здесь? Приехал в 51 году. Эти ребята выросли на моих глазах. Поэтому нужно жить в одном месте и не уезжать. Нельзя быть то на востоке, то на западе».

*№232
Путешествовать ради Дхармы*

Ординарец стал отпрашиваться  у Мастера Фоюаня в путешествие.
Мастер Фоюань: «И в такую жаркую пору нужно везде бегать! Если ты действительно хочешь поехать, вначале нужно самому следить хорошенько за собой. Если куда-то едешь, то это не для развлечения. В древности патриархи зимой и летом путешествовали для учёбы и разрешения вопроса жизни и смерти. Они бегали между провинциями Цзянси и Хунань, где жили соответственно мастер Мацзу Дао-и и мастер Наньюе Хуайжан. Они путешествовали не ради удовольствия и не на экскурсию как туристы. В конфуцианстве говорится, что в путешествии должно быть место назначения. Место, которое бы не заставило волноваться родителей. В действительности это Дао. Если ты действительно едешь ради Дао, ради Дхармы, то только тогда ты действительно понимаешь что такое игра (развлечение)!»

*№233
Всё это анекдот*

Один буддийский учитель вернулся из США и пошёл в сопровождении другого монаха на аудиенцию к Мастеру Фоюаню. Когда они дошли до храма императора небес, они увидели там Мастера Фоюаня. Монах подошёл к Мастеру Фоюаню и сделал простирание: «Встречаю Учителя как императора!»
Мастер Фоюань засмеялся: «Так давно уже здесь, какого императора встречаешь? Не анекдот ли ты нам заливаешь!»
Монах: «Изначально всё есть анекдот!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Хорошо, хорошо. Пойдёмте пить чай!»

*№234 
Неуклонно придерживаться своих принципов*


У Мастера Фоюаня, однажды, взяли интервью. Ему передали список вопросов и он письменно дал на них следующие ответы: 

1 Вопрос: 
- Среди всех учебных заведений Китая какую специфику Вы бы хотели привнести в свой институт буддизма? Достигли ли Вы своей цели? 
Мастер Фоюань: 
- Вначале должно идти изучение истин учения, затем практика и достижение реализации. Нам нужно всю жизнь постепенно усиливать себя. 

2 Вопрос: - Вы один из немногих оставшихся просветлённых мастеров буддизма современности. Как Вы считаете, могут ли в будущем появиться такие просветлённые мастера как Сюйюнь, Тайсюй и Хун-И? Какие усилия должны приложить современные молодые монахи, чтобы стать такими же просветлёнными мастерами? 

Мастер Фоюань: 
- Таланты есть. Если объединить усилия, с одной стороны усилив работу по кропотливому воспитанию монахов и с другой стороны прибавив к этому личные усилия и борьбу самих монахов за просветление, то этого можно достигнуть. 

3 Вопрос: 
- Можно ли сохранить единство городских и «лесных» монастырей? Каких традиций должен придерживаться каждый из них? 

Мастер Фоюань: 
- Всё зависит от человека. Если в лесном монастыре не будет правильного руководства, то он не станет хорошим. А если в шумном городском монастыре будет руководить просветлённый монах, то с таким же успехом можно воспитывать талантливых монахов – Драгоценную Сангху. 

4 Вопрос:- В условиях социализма, в каком направлении должен развиваться буддизм. Как в ходе своего развития буддизму сохранить свою независимость и индивидуальность? 

Мастер Фоюань: 
- В любую эпоху любая организация должна неуклонно придерживаться своих базовых принципов. 

*№235
Считать учителем обеты воздержания*

Интервью.
Вопрос: «Каково, по Вашему мнению, будущее китайского буддизма? Как Вы считаете, какая задача сейчас самая главная?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Я твёрдо верю, что заветы Будды являются маяком для человечества. Являясь буддистом, нужно досконально разбираться в принципах учения и практиковать в соответствии с Дхармой. Нужно объединять изучение и практику, а также медитацию и сельскохозяйственные работы. Считать учителем обеты воздержания - это самая главная задача».

*№236
С большой заботой*

Мастер Фоюань несколько ночей не спал. Он искал любой повод, чтобы потренировать своего ординарца. Поэтому ординарец очень устал и телесно и душевно, и ему даже это немного надоело и он перестал считаться.
Мастер Фоюань вздохнул: «Эх, чертёнок, такой ленивый!»

_Окончание смотрите на дзэн-портале._

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*№237
Распространять Дхарму во благо живых существ*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления:
«В миру, когда человек становится взрослым, он чувствует, что его ноша становится очень тяжёлой. Нужно трудоустраиваться, нужно заводить семью, нужно зарабатывать деньги, нужно заниматься своим делом.
Каким делом должны заниматься мы, монахи? Мы должны освобождать людей, должны распространять Дхарму Будды во благо всех живых существ. Это наш долг, а также наша цель. «Распространение Дхармы – это наша семейная обязанность, а оказание пользы живым существам – это наше дело». С утра до вечера мы должны заниматься одним делом -  распространять Дхарму Будды, приносить пользу живым существам».

*№238
Преисполниться решимости*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Если есть решимость уйти из дома в монашество, то можно начать этим заниматься. Если нет такой решимости, то и ладно, лучше как можно раньше возвращаться домой. Вы сами должны преисполниться решимости, другие не смогут вам помочь в этом. Какую бы вам работу не поручили, вы должны её как следует выполнять. Либо пахать в поле, либо принимать гостей, либо заведовать хозяйством как Данцзя (должность управляющего хозяйством в монастыре). Посмотрите на Данцзя. Он устаёт до смерти, занят с утра до вечера своей работой. Все вы одинаково должны иметь решимость на уход в монашество.

*№239
Нужно так концентрироваться*

Один монах спросил: «Шифу, в практике совершенствования как удержать его (сознание), чтобы оно было спокойным и сконцентрированным?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты позволь ему самому совершенствоваться. Нельзя его поймать и посадить в клетку!»
Монах: «А какие есть методы, чтобы не давать ему убегать?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Здесь у меня, если ты хочешь приехать, то приезжай. Если приехал, то нужно трудиться. Нужно заниматься сидячей медитацией, изучать принципы учения. Если не хочешь, то можешь уехать. Будешь ли заниматься как следует? Если же заниматься продажей входных билетов, благовоний и масла, то на это не опереться, это ненадёжно».

*№240
Преисполниться сострадания*

Один монах прислуживл Мастеру Фоюаню. Мастер Фоюань стал различными способами проверять и испытывыать этого монаха, да так, что тот не выдержал. После этого этот монах сказал ординарцу: «Этот старый монах действительно крут, замучал меня до смерти. Если я в будущем будут принимать учеников, также их буду мучить!»
Ординарец, услышав это, рассмеялся.
Когда же на следующий день этот монах увидел Мастера Фоюаня, Мастер Фоюань ему сразу же сказал: «Ушедшие из дома в монашество должны преисполниться сострадания!»
Монах, казалось, обрел после этих слов озарение.

*№241
Понимание чувств и постижение истины*

Относительно учёбы монахов Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Не нужно забывать патриархов. Не нужно забывать основы.
В учёбе нужно понимать истины. Учёба – это изучение культуры, понимание чувств и постижение истины. Монах в учёбе должен быть благодарным за четыре милости (отблагоарить родителей, живых существ, страну и Три драгоценности), должен практиковать, придерживаться обетов воздержания и освобождать живых существ. Он должен понимать эти истины».

*№242
Своё собственное рождение и смерть*

Однажды, ординарец работал в поле до самой ночи, собирая урожай риса. Он вернулся в покои настоятеля очень уставшим. Но неожиданно Мастер Фоюань взял таз отсортированных орехов и снова их перемешал и велел ординарцу отделить фисташки от арахиса и других орехов. Ординарец затосковал! У него мелькнула мысль: «Учитель! Почему Вы как назло велите мне перебирать арахис в тот момент, когда я совершенно выбился из сил?» Когда ординарец как раз думал об этом, Мастер Фоюань, переменившись в лице, строго сказал: «Чёрт! Скоро умру, и тебе ещё надо выбирать для этого время?» 
Ординарец, испугавшись, встал на колени, понимая намерение Мастера Фоюаня, и сказал: «Я прямо сейчас начну отбирать орехи, прямо сейчас!» Затем ординарец приободрился и стал отделять фисташки от арахиса, конфет и семечек. Это заняло у него больше часа. Сделав эту работу, он доложил Мастеру Фоюаню: «Учитель, я уже их отсортировал».
Ординарец думал, что Мастер Фоюань похвалит его за это, но тот сказал: «Если делаешь это – это твоё дело. Не делаешь – тоже твоё!»

*№243
Делать своё дело*

На строительной площадке Мастер Фоюань подобрал брошенный гвоздь и положил себе в карман. Когда он дошёл до института буддизма, все маленькие монахи, увидев его, разбежались и с уважением и в страхе разошлись по своим кельям. Они знали силу трости Мастера Фоюаня. Мастер Фоюань поймал одного озорника и отдал ему гвоздь (этот озорник строил рожицы своему однокласснику) Затем он и сильно, и в то же самое время легко дал ему по мягкому месту тростью и сказал: «Быстро иди, делай свои дела». Сказав это, Мастер Фоюань ушёл, не поворачивая головы.

*№244
Смело продвигаться вперёд по одному пути*

Несколько гелонгов, только что принявших полные монашеские обеты, преклонив колени, попросили у Мастера Фоюаня разрешения на отпуск, а также наставлений.
Мастер Фоюань, указав своим посохом на старого гелонга, строгим голосом сказал: «А это что за существо? В таком преклонном возрасте какое ещё может быть монашество?» От этого окрика у этого старого гелонга даже побелело лицо.
Стоявшие рядом монахи спросили: «В конце концов, в каком возрасте лучше всего уходить из дома для монашества?»
Мастер Фоюань посмотрел на старого гелонга и, смеясь, сказал ему: «Уже постарел, поэтому ничего не поделаешь. Но в учёбе есть те, кто учатся раньше, и те, кто позже. А в искусстве есть специализация». Если ты сможешь смело продвигаться вперёд по одному пути, ты также сможешь стать Буддой и патриархом!»

*№245
С искренностью*

В первый лунный месяц 2005 года была передача полных монашеских посвящений. Многие посвящающиеся боялись, что не будет удостоверений о посвящении в бхикшу, поэтому они стали обращаться с этим вопросом к Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань на новогоднем чаепитии сказал: «Вы знаете почему они все ко мне обращаются? Не берут тех, кому уже исполнилось 60 лет, несовершеннолетних также не берут. Они боятся, что когда ассоциация буддизма будет выдавать удостоверения бхикшу, будут проверять паспорта. Те, кто не будут соответствовать требованиям, тем не будут выдаваться удостоверения.
Моё мнение на этот счёт? Есть удостоверение или нет, не имеет значения. Удостоверение бхикшу – это просто свидетельство. Главное – это есть ли искреннее устремление у вас самих при получении обетов. Вы с искренностью просите посвящения или приехали, чтобы получить удостоверение бхикшу? Или хотите номинально быть бхикшу? Если вы действительно приехали для получения обетов и зародили высшее устремление в своём сердце, то вы получите самое высшее посвящение обетов. А будет ли у вас удостоверение – это без разницы!»

*№246
Пасти быка и сажать рис (путь)*
(в китайском языке рис и путь звучат одинако – «дао», но записываются разными иероглифами)

Один упасака решил уйти из дома в монахи. Мастер Фоюань стал спрашивать его, желает ли он сажать рис в поле. Тот, ответил, что желает.
Тогда Мастер Фоюань дал ему наставления: «Тогда ты не должен лениться, не должен бояться страданий. Дома хорошо жить. Дома ты должен сам обо всём заботиться. Сейчас ты уходишь из дома в монашество и тебе не надо уже ни о чём беспокоиться. Главное, чтобы ты посадил рис и следил, чтобы тот бык не съел твой урожай. В 6.30 они занимаются гигиеной. Тогда ты берёшь мотыгу, ведро с навозом и идёшь работать. Трудиться – это не значит там играть. Нужно уметь трудиться. Нельзя быть рассеянным. Сознание должно быть сконцентрировано на рисе (пути)».
«Чжикэши (должность в монастыре)! Позови его сажать в поле. Пусть поработает там два, три года, пусть попробует. А ты (упасака) не торопись. Когда все скажут, что ты хороший, тогда можешь постригаться в монахи. Если же скажут, что у тебя плохой характер, ты любишь только кушать (но не работать), неряшливый, как тогда быть в таком случае? Сам об этом хорошенько подумай!»


*№247
Если не стал ещё Буддой и не постиг Дао,
 то вначале соединяй кармические связи с людьми*

Одного монаха назначили на должность деньцзо (ответственный за питание). Но на душе монаха было противоречиво. Он хотел работать, и в тоже время всё время хотел сбежать.
Мастер Фоюань пригласил его в келью настоятеля попить чаю. Он спросил его, сколько человек каждый день кушают. Монах ответил, что не знает.
Мастер Фоюань тогда стал ему выговаривать: «С утра до вечера ты пребываешь в запутанности, без толку, не можешь определить направление. Ты стоишь на развилке и не можешь определить где север, где юг, где восток и где запад! Ты должен для себя определить направление. Сейчас ты ушёл из дома в монахи и чем ты, в конце концов, занимаешься? Тебя говорят идти пахать поле, а ты считаешь, что от этого слишком устаёшь, с утра до вечера весь в червях и не хочешь этим заниматься. Садить овощи ты тоже не хочешь, поскольку нужно таскать дурно пахнущие удобрения.Этим не хочешь заниматься, тем не хочешь. А чем ты вообще хочешь заниматься? Сам не знаешь. И где ты сможешь накопить заслуги?
В прошлом чань-мастер Сюефэн с собой всегда таскал ковш для варки риса. Куда бы он ни пришёл, везде он варил рис и служил в качестве прислуживающего по кухне. Он всегда делал работу, которую не любили выполнять другие. Он был деньцзо, ответственным за питание. Мастер Сюйюнь также был прислуживающим по кухне, поваром. Все великие бодхисаттвы прошлого были такими. Сейчас ты ответственный за приготовление риса. Приготовь его как следует и поднеси его Архатам десяти сторон света, всем Буддам и Бодхисаттвам. Это называется соединить кармическую связь с ними. Поэтому после того, как мастер Сюефэн построил монастырь на горе, вместе с ним жило 1500 человек!»

*№248
Действительно ради сангхи монастыря*

Раньше в институте буддизма монастыря Юньмэньсы была буддийская музыкальная группа. Они целыми днями играли и затем ездили с выступлениями.
Мастер Фоюань дал наставления ректору: «Музыкальная группа должна заниматься не только музыкой. Они также должны учиться, читать книги. Если только заниматься музыкой, то в этом нет смысла. Нужно иметь культуру, понимать принципы учения. Если же ты только будешь уметь играть на музыкальных инструментах, то чем ты будешь отличаться от обыкновенных музыкантов? Какой смысл просто в пении и игре на инструментах? Посмотри, вот монах Х он знает ритуал Янькоу (подношения голодным духам), а также ритуал Шуйлу (переведения умерших душ в Чистые земли). Он красиво пишет парные иероглифические надписи. У него есть культура. В исполнении буддийских ритуалов также нужно иметь культуру. Если его просишь добросовестно прочитать лекцию, он этого не делает, составляет лекцию кое-как. Тот, кто может оставить всё остальное ради сангхи монастыря, тот действительно старается ради неё. Если же не стараться ради сангхи монастыря, то не будет никакого толка, даже если у вас будут самые лучшие способности. Другие никуда не годятся, только я силён. Разве так можно? Так не пойдёт! Если Вы высокие ростом – подойдёте, низкие – тоже подойдёте. Только так».


*№249
Когда видишь добродетельного, хочешь стать таким же*

Один монах, студент института буддизма, стал проситься в отпуск.
Мастер Фоюань дал ему наставления:  «Выучившись, нужно делать дела. Не нужно развлекаться за воротами монастыря. Куда бы мы не поехали, мы едем, чтобы учиться, посмотреть достоинства и что есть хорошего у других. Иначе, какой смысл куда то ехать?» 
Монах обещал следовать наставлениям учителя, сделал поклон и удалился.


*№250
Шраманера – учитель Дхармы*

В 1996 году проходил набор студентов в институт буддизма монастыря Юньмэньсы. Один шраманера принял участие в экзаменах. Ректор института, увидев, что у него неплохое понимание по всем предметам, решил пригласить его прямо на должность учителя Дхармы  (преподавателя института буддизма). Он сразу повёл его на аудиенцию к Мастеру Фоюаню. Ректор доложил Мастеру Фоюаню об этом шраманере и попросил его решить подойдёт ли он на должность учителя Дхармы.
Мастер Фоюань сказал шраманере: «Шраманера тоже может быть учителем Дхармы, но у тебя должно быть устремление. Как говорится «за минутным выступлением на сцене скрывается 10 лет тренировки за сценой». Учитель Дхармы отличается от обычного преподавателя мирских наук. Не только нужно владеть предметом, но и усиленно, добросовестно тренироваться и практиковать на Пути!»


*№251
Клеши – это бодхи*

Один учитель Дхармы стал заведующим учебной части института буддизма. После того, как у него появились клеши, он рассказал Мастеру Фоюаню о своих страданиях. Мастер Фоюань на собрании учителей Дхармы сказал: «Вы старшие должны вести за собой молодых. Тот, кто ушёл в монахи раньше, должен вести за собой тех, кто стал монахом позже. Так нужно делать из поколения в поколение. Нельзя только заботиться о себе и не думать о других. Нужно проявлять взаимную заботу и прощать друг друга. Нельзя чтобы ты говорил плохо обо мне, а я говорил плохо о тебе. Зачем вы уходите из дома в монашество? Разве можно недобросовестно делать дела и недобросовестно практиковать и тренироваться? Не нужно бояться клеш. Если покинуть клеши, то не будет и бодхи (прозрения). Если оставляем неведение, то и не будет мудрости. «Неведение и реальная природа – это природа (сущность) Будды. Иллюзия и пустотное тело – это тело Дхармы».

*№252
Добросовестно учиться*

Однажды Мастер Фоюань дал монахам, обучающимся в институте буддизме, следующие наставления: 
«Самому нужно добросовестно учиться, учить наизусть сутры. Миряне сколько прочитывают книг от начальной школы до института? По китайскому языку вы должны учить материал наизусть. Нужно читать статьи на древнекитайском. Три сутры, излагающие завещание Будды Шакьямуни （遗教三经）нужно читать и учить наизусть. «Совет о порождении Бодхичитты», «Назидания и предупреждения мастера Вэйшаня», триста стихов династии Тан нужно читать и учить наизусть. А то если Вас попросят, когда вы станете учителями Дхармы, написать гатху, вы не сможете хорошо написать. Попросят написать парную иероглифическую надпись, но вы не сможете написать как следует. Тогда вы опозоритесь. Почему ваджрные учителя школы Тантры из Тибета только уехав за границу, сразу же становятся профессорами? Они как минимум читают и знают наизусть 10-20 сутр. Даже в христианстве и католичестве каждый день их читают. Они читают и знают наизусть нашу Паринирвана сутру. Христианство, католичество читают и учат буддийские вещи и они становятся ихними. Буддийские принципы становятся их принципами. А мы сейчас ничего не читаем, ничего не понимаем и в будущем они нас обворуют. Если вы буддийские монахи этого не будете знать, то вас ждёт плохая участь».


*№253
Когда сознание чисто, тогда и чиста земля, 
на которой ты находишься*

Мастер Фоюань: «Ты из института буддизма?»
Монах: «Я учусь в подготовительной группе».
Мастер Фоюань: «Сейчас мы должны опираться на вас молодых».
Монах: «Никак нельзя без руководства старшего поколения».
Мастер Фоюань: «Я уже постарел. Здесь святое место патриарха. Мы должны во всём следовать карме. В действительности, куда бы мы не поехали, везде будет одинаково. Если наше сознание не пребывает в спокойствии и сосредоточении, везде будет одинаково».


*№254
По одному*

Немного поправившись после операции на бедренном суставе, Мастер Фоюань в сопровождении одного учителя Дхармы отправился проинспектировать институт буддизма. Когда преподаватель сказал ему, что некоторые студенты озорничают и не слушаются, Мастер Фоюань тихо сказал ему: «Спасать их по одному!»

*№255
Учиться с одним сердцем*

Состоялся разговор между руководителем детской группы шраманер и Мастером Фоюанем о шаловливом поведении нынешних шраманер.
Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Если собственный учитель не поведёт за собой нынешних шраманер, то кто их поведёт? Вот только они нуждаются в руководстве настоящего просветлённого наставника. Ты читал историю о шраманере из монастыря Хуашоу? Его учитель каждый день велел ему делать простирания Бодхисаттве Гуаньинь (Авалокитешваре). Он делал простирания каждый день до полуночи. В 12 часов ночи, сделав простирания, он шёл спать. Так он делал простирания в течение нескольких лет. И вот Бодхисаттва Гуаньинь сказала ему: «Иди спать, иди спать». Даже Бодхисаттва Гуаньинь ожила благодаря его простираниям. Учитель ничему его не учил, только велел делать простирания.
Ещё есть одна история. Ученик одного опытного буддийского практика был очень послушный. Однако учитель его ничему не учил. Однажды в монастырь заехал один монах. Он увидел, что этот шарманера очень положительный, а его учитель уехал по делам, и тогда он спросил шраманеру: «Ты давно монашествуешь? Твоего учителя сейчас нет дома. Когда он вернётся, ты должен его торжественно встретить по всей форме». И этот монах стал учить различным правилам этого шраманеру. А учитель шраманеру до этого учил только одному – делать простирания Будде и больше ничего ему не велел делать. Когда же учитель вернулся, этот маленький чертёнок стал делать по всей форме перед ним простирания, торжественно встречая учителя. Учитель спросил его: «Кто тебя этому научил?» Шраманера ответил, что этому его научил приезжий монах. Тогда учитель велел тотчас же аннулировать регистрацию того монаха в их монастыре. Учитель сказал тому монаху: «Ты учишь плохому моего ребёнка. Мой ребёнок очень послушный. Кто тебя просил его учить всем этим многим вещам? Катись отсюда!»
Эти чертята должны учиться и читать книги с утра до вечера. Нельзя не учиться! Больше ничем я не прошу их заниматься! Но тебе сейчас очень хлопотно. Ты им ещё велишь участвовать в буддийских ритуалах. А что они в этом понимают? Играют на буддийских инструментах, поют, читают молитвы. Раньше им говорили делать простирания Будде, а сейчас им приходится стучать в деревянное било, читая в ритм молитвы. Нужно читать, чтобы от зубов отлетало, иначе, когда надо будет, они не смогут читать как надо. Когда читают мантру великого сострадания Бодхисаттвы Гуаньинь Намо халатана толаее…Когда мысли умрут, тогда оживёшь. Вот так и нужно читать «сопхохэ ноладиньчши пхочелае сопхохэ мопхоли шэнделае сопхохэ…» Нужно читать бегло, читать и читать. Когда делаете простирания Будде нужно визуализировать. Есть такие стихотворные строчки: 
Сущность того, кто простирается и того, кому простираются пуста и в покое.
Когда же происходит ответная реакция и обмен с Дао - это всегда выше слов.
Эта площадка Дао (монастырь) подобна императорской жемчужине, в которой отображаются все Будды…»

*№256
Чёрный цвет выходит из синего и побеждает синий 
( о превосходстве ученика над учителем)*

Монах: «Шифу, я не понимаю вот это высказывание: «Когда взгляды с Учителем на одном уровне, это уменьшает добродетель учителя на половину. Когда воззрения ученика превосходят воззрения учителя, тогда только совершается (настоящая) передача».
Мастер Фоюань: «Есть такое высказывание. Это сказал Мастер Вэйшань. Чёрный цвет выходит из синего и побеждает синий. Если ты не сильнее учителя, то чем ты тогда занимаешься? Конечно, нужно быть сильнее учителя!»
Монах: «Передача. Что передаётся?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Это как будто бы дерутся два человека. Если у них будет ничья, то какой от этого толк? Если ты сильнее учителя, то тогда учитель тебя учит по-настоящему. Иначе учитель не всё открывает тебе».
Монах: «Разве после Будды Шакьямуни не происходит упадка, последующие поколение не становятся хуже предыдущих?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Нет такого. Среди всех патриархов самым сильным был Бодхисаттва Шестой Патриарх».
Монах: «Да, все его высказывания становились афоризмами и он не полагался на сутры и готовые классические тексты».
Мастер Фоюань: «Никакая школа не могла поставить его в затруднительное положение».
Монах: «В Алтарной сутре говорится, что у него было больше десяти учеников, которые были очень сильные».
Мастер Фоюань: «Посмотри на Мастера Юнцзя, он был очень сильным. У него была прекрасная культура. Все его хвалили: «После того как он прибыл в Цаоси (монастырь Шестого Патриарха), он понял, что вопрос жизни и смерти не имеет к нему никакого отношения».

*№257
Выдержать экзамены на учёную степень*

В июле 1997 года четыре монаха из института буддизма монастыря Юньмэньсы поступили по результатам экзаменов в Академию буддизма Китая. По этому поводу ими был организован вегетарианский обед, чтобы попросить Учителя выступить с проповедью перед сангхой монастыря. Мастер Фоюань сказал:
«Академия буддизма Китая в июле 1993 года открыла приёмную экзаменационную комиссию в монастыре Юньмэньсы, что является большой честью для нашего монастыря. Монахи Минго, Мяохан были зачислены в пекиснкую академию буддизма. Это очень сильно вдохновило сангху монастыря Юньмэньсы и вселило в нас уверенность в организацию  образования при монастыре. Минго и другие четверо монахов нашего монастыря за четыре года обучения в Пекине строго соблюдали правила академии, прилежно учились изо всех сил и получили прекрасные результаты и оценки. По окончании академии некоторые остались в аспирантуре, некоторые пошли работать во Всекитайскую ассоциацию буддизма, отстаивая честь монастыря Юньмэньсы. В этом году Академия буддизма Китая снова открыла приёмную комиссию в монастыре Юньмэньсы. Восемь монахов нашего монастыря приняли участие в экзаменах. Четверо из них поступили. Это уже очень неплохо. Сегодня  зачисленные в академию монахи устроили здесь вегетарианский обед, для подношения Будде, монахам, обретения счастья и мудрости. Они попросили меня дать проповедь и поздравить их. 
Нужно знать о том, что главная причина процветания или упадка Дхармы Будды, хоть и есть временные кармические периоды, заключается в буддийских кадрах (талантливых людях). В Будду превращаются из человека, а Дхарма распространяется людьми. Стать Буддой – это значит очистить мирское сознание и превратить его в чистое сознание. Истинным источником истинной жизни являются истинная вера и истинные (правильные) мысли, то есть нужно трансформировать страсть, гнев и неведение в воздержание (шилу), самадхи и мудрость, очисть мирское. Поэтому мы, являясь детьми Будды, должны смело продвигаться вперёд на Пути и просить свыше у Будды и Дао, должны старательно совершенствоваться в добродетели, наставлять своим примером живых существ. Нужно в каждое мгновение выдвигать к себе строгие требования, проверять себя. Нужно в любых обстоятельствах сохранять нравственный облик монаха. В сутре говорится (стихотворные строки на китайском):
Тело подобно лотосу, не сотавляет на себе воды,
А сознание подобно солцу и луне не привязывается к пустоте.
Благодаря аналитической медитации входишь в самадхи, 
Возвращаешься после успешной сдачи выпускных экзаменов, 
Чтобы отблагодарить за милость Будду.


*№258
Поклясться держаться до смерти*

Мастер Фоюань стал рассказывать монахам-новичкам о важности заповедей воздержания:
«Монахи первого и пятнадцатого числа каждого лунного месяца рецитируют обеты. Рецитируют обеты, чтобы посмотреть на себя. Обеты – это как зеркало. В нём можно увидеть есть ли у себя что-то грязное. Нужно часто в него смотреться.
Сейчас вы имеете устремление быть монахами – оно очень ценное. Но быть буддийским монахом не как бы как. Ваше сердце должно быть наполнено решимостью. Нужно твёрдо стоять на земле. Если сделал шаг, то стоять твёрдо и не двигаться. Нельзя так, что два-три дня побыл монахом и вернулся домой. Тогда лучше вообще этим не заниматься! Если же решил стать монахом, то нужно стоять до смерти, до самого конца».


*Часть 4
Следовать волне и догонять волну*

_4.1	 Мудрые слова лотосного сердца_

*№ 259
Одинаково внутри и снаружи*

Один монах попросил дать наставлений.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Снаружи нужно уметь делать, уметь писать и уметь говорить. А внутри нужно самому практиковаться и стараться хладнокровно использовать все благоприятные возможности. Если вы увидите, что вы понемногу прогрессируете, то всё преодолимо».

*№260
Быть даньцзя своего сердца внутри*

Мастер Фоюань велел одному монаху собрать конфеты. Видя, что тот не расторопный, Мастер Фоюань сказал, что он не сможет быть даньцзя (заведующим хозяйства монастыря). Если он станет даньцзя, то все останутся без еды.
Затем Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Что касается даньцзя, то нужно быть даньцзся своего сердца внутри…»

*№261
Бедность и богатство*

Мастер Фоюань разговаривал с монахом и мирянином. 
Вдруг он вытащил стопку конвертиков с пожертвованиями и открывая их стал говорить: «Когда беден, свободен. Когда богат, много беспокойств…»

*№262
Бесстрашно и напрямую*

Монахи обсуждали коан о том, как Наньцюань отрубил голову коту.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Зачем Чжаочжоу снял сандалии, поставил их себе на голову и вышел. Прямо бы взял, да подошёл и вытащил саблю (чтобы зарубить кота) и всё!»  

*№263
Всем сердцем ради Дао (Пути)*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления:
«Надежда Будда-Дхармы лежит на вас. Я сейчас смертельно тороплюсь. В буддизме нет (способных) людей. Хоть и есть несколько человек, ушедших из дома в монашество, но молодые люди не знают как практиковать, у них нет того, кто бы повёл их за собой. Некоторые люди ведут себя крайне некрасиво, они только и знают, как сеять разногласия, выискивать недостатки у других и ссориться, у них нет единства. Разве так можно?
Если не быть всем сердцем ради сангхи монастыря, ради Дао (Пути), то в будущем возникнут большие проблемы!»

*№264
Важнейшее дело рождения и смерти*

Один монах стал просить у Мастера Фоюаня пожертвований на строительство монастыря.
Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Рождение и смерть – это важнейшее дело! Поэтому если вы ушли из дома в монашество, то срочно начинайте практиковать, поменьше занимайтесь всякими беспутными делами. Какие монастыри строить? Сейчас монастырей огромное количество. Уже готовый монастырь ему не надо. Обзятельно нужно строить свой. Монахи должны беспокоиться о Дао (Пути), а не о бедности».

*№265 
Ответы на вопросы*

Один монах, прибывший с горы Цинюань, задал Мастеру Фоюаню несколько вопросов. 
На вопрос о практике Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Придерживаться труднодостижимой тупости (в значении отбросить мирские ценности, славу, богатство и т.д.)» 
На вопрос об отношениях между мужчинами и женщинами, Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Меньше общаться, а лучше всего вообще не общаться». 
На вопрос о клешах (аффектах), Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Утруждать своё сознание и тело, чтобы клеши не смогли появиться». 

*№ 266
Бить по траве, пугая змей*

Провинция Хунань, гора Дэшань. Монахи поднялись вместе с Мастером Фоюанем на гору. В месте, заросшем травой, монах стал выдирать траву, расчищая путь Мастеру Фоюаню. Мастер Фоюань взял свою трость и постучал ею по ноге монаха, чтобы тот не помогал ему. Мастер Фоюань сам стал выдирать траву своей тростью и сказал: «Разве не знаешь, что нужно бить по траве, чтобы напугать змей?»

*№267
В подношении Будде не важно количество благовоний*

Один упасака после изучения Алтарной сутры Шестого Патриарха написал длинную статью для публикации и затем переслал её для проверки Мастеру Фоюаню. Мастер Фоюань, не дочитав письмо до конца, отбросил его в сторону и сказал: «В подношении Будде не важно количество благовоний».


*№268
Сердце (сердцевина) овощей  и сердце человека*

Ординарец сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня в огород. Там Мастер Фоюань сел на каменные ступеньки и стал кричать монахам, вдалеке удобряющим навозом овощи: «Все овощи удобряйте!»
Один упасака, работающий в поле, быстро подошёл к Мастеру Фоюаню и поздоровался: «Учитель, хорошее (доброе) утро!» 
Мастер Фоюань радостно сказал: «Для учителя каждый день хороший! Для вас всех каждый день хороший! Сердцевина овощей – это сердце человека. Когда сыт сердцевиной овощей, тогда и сознание человека хорошее!»


*№269
Простой человек - беспокойный человек*

Один спортсмен из Пекина пришёл на аудиенцию к Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Обязательно нужно завоевать первое место. Никак нельзя не завоевать золотую медаль. Эти золотые медали губят людей! Сколько уже людей погубили! Каждый хочет завоевать золотую медаль. Если завоевал золотую медаль, то герой. Если не завоевал золотую медаль, то человек пребывает в жалком состоянии. Посмотри и куда это годится? Есть только одна золотая медаль. Ты хочешь её получить, и я хочу. И как же нам её получить тогда? Здесь требуется везение. А если удача отвернулась хоть немного, то уже её не получишь. Посмотри, и что тогда делать?  На ярмарке тщеславия сколько героев? Настоящие герои в одно мгновение терпят поражение. В спорте очень много героев проигрывают в одно мгновение. Лучше уж быть буддийским монахом хэшаном!
Ха-ха. Вы говорите, чтобы я этим занялся. Но я не буду этим заниматься! Быть монахом – значит не иметь забот и беспокойств. Сейчас очень сложно, общество развивается. Сегодня в первой половине дня я на тебе женюсь, во второй половине дня разведусь. Какой в этом смысл? Если есть способности, деньги, то на тебя обращают внимание. А если нет способностей и денег, то тебя даже не узнают. Вот так! А если появляются деньги, то нет радости. У тех, у кого нет денег, захотят тебя убить. Разве можешь ты тогда радоваться? За несколько юаней тебя могут убить. Если же ты коррумпирован, если ты возьмёшь взятку в несколько тысяч юаней или десятков тысяч, то начнётся следствие. Если ты погрязнешь в этом, то ты не сможешь сохранить свой чиновничий пост, и тебя могут посадить. И что тогда будешь делать? Не получается не брать, брать тоже нельзя. Если берёшь взятки, то начнутся козни и если проверят, могут обвинить во взяточничестве! Посмотри, рикши, весь день занимаются извозом, очень заняты. Но зарабатывают гроши. У них дома дети, жена, поэтому они очень заняты своей работой, ради куска хлеба. Если жена хорошая, она ещё может тебя понять. Но если плохая, то будет тебя обвинять, что ты занимаешься не тем, чем надо и всегда будет с тобой ругаться. Лучше уж быть буддийским монахом хэшаном.
Однако если ты хочешь быть монахом, нужно увидеть пустотность. Нужно увидеть суть мирской пыли. Нужно, чтобы ты увидел суть этого общества, только тогда ты сможешь стать монахом. Но если ты действительно станешь монахом и будешь практиковать, то сможешь с утра до вечера читать сутры. Это действительно радостно! Трудно обрести человеческую жизнь! Не думай, что легко стать человеком, стать человеком очень трудно. Если же станешь животным, собакой, кошкой, то как это будет печально. Но у человека тоже много беспокойств, клеш. Их очень, очень много. Поэтому человека и называют простой (беспокойный) человек! (Здесь игра слов. В китайском языке слова простой и беспокойства (клеши) звучат одинаково, но записываются разными иероглифами) Ха-ха-ха…»

*№270
Искоренить мирские чувства,
 кроме этого больше нет других святых воззрений*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления:
«Буддийская практика – это значит искоренить мирские привычки. В прошлом патриархи говорили: «В чём заключается практика? Только в одной фразе - искоренить мирские чувства!» То есть в чистую умертвить мысли, в которых есть мирские эмоции и чувства».


*№271
Если ты займёшься созерцанием, 
то тайна будет находиться внутри тебя*

Период недельной усиленной медитации сидя и в ходьбе.
Мастер Фоюань дал наставления в конце дня: «Я сейчас учу вас гунфу, тому, как тренироваться. То есть учу вас, что нужно собрать свои шесть органов чувств и хорошенько заботиться о своём изначальном облике, ясно увидеть своё божественное знание и божественное чувствование. Это наивысшая сокровенная Дхарма. Кроме этого, нет никаких тайн».


*№272 
Учителя людей и неба, великие мужи* 


Монах спросил данцзя (должность, ответственного за хозяйство монастыря) женского отделения «Маленький западный рай» монастыря Юньмэнь досточтимую Минцзин: 
- Как вы сегодня будете отмечать праздник? 
Минцзин: 
- Какой праздник? 
Монах: 
- Ваш праздник. 
Монахиня: 
- 8 марта женский день. 
Минцзин: 
- Я действительно не знаю. 
Мастер Фоюань: 
- Они уже давно стали великими мужами! 
Все были обрадованы, услышав это. 

*№273
Великое прозрение Юньмэня*
(официальное название монастыря Юньмэньсы – 
чаньский монастырь великого прозрения)

Период усиленной недельной медитации сидя и в ходьбе. Мастер Фоюань  в сердцах воскликнул: «На дороге Юньмэня ещё идут несколько человек, но в воротах великого прозрения пока даже полчеловека не видно!»

*№274
Гунфу достигло совершенства*

Наставления Мастера Фоюаня во время усиленной недельной медитации сидя и в ходьбе:
«Гунфу буддийской практики достигло совершенства! Тогда нет того, что внутри и нет того, что снаружи, нет начала и нет конца. И как бы вы не тренировались всё одинаково. Зал медитации это или не зал медитации, испражняетесь ли вы или мочитесь – всё это будет сокровенным механизмом Чань. Когда вы будете одевать одежду и кушать – это  будет сиддхи, а смех и ругань будут театральным представлением».

*№275
По-честному, прилежно*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления:
«Шестой Патриарх с утра до вечера прилежно и честно молол рис. Шифу велел мне молоть рис, поэтому я молю рис. Если вы идёт играть, мне до этого нет дела. Он не стал бы считать, что если вы не молите рис, то и я не буду его молоть. Также и нужно поступать в своей практике, только тогда будет толк!»

*№276
Дхарма Будды подразумевает равенство*

Ординарец спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Дхарма Будды говорит о том, что надо не различать, почему тогда у бхикшуни ещё дополнительно есть 8 правил уважения в отношении бхикшу?»
Мастер Фоюань: «В правилах уважения нет различий!»

*№277
Жить вместе в мире и согласии*

Один ученик пристрастился к играм. Мастер Фоюань дал ему наставления:
«Святой или простой человек – разница в одной мысли. Как только поймёшь, что ты в заблуждении, сразу наступит прозрение. Здесь нужно смотреть, когда ты обернёшься назад (покаешься). В вере, в практике нужно постоянно смотреть за собой, проверять себя. Как, в конце концов, нужно делать? Самое главное же – это чтобы все в монастыре жили в мире и согласии, нельзя привязываться к играм!»

*№278
Председатель на собрании*

Однажды, председатель торговой палаты города Шаогуань приехал в монастырь Юньмэньсы поклониться Будде.
Председатель палаты: «Старейшина, я в последнее время был очень занят, всё время занят собраниями, поэтому не мог приехать раньше навестить Вас».
Мастер Фоюань: «Ничего не поделаешь. Председатель он для того и нужен, чтобы проводить собрания!»
Присутствующие засмеялись.


*№279
Тело и сознание посвятить Будде*

Один из монахов, имеющих должность в монастыре, стал говорить Мастеру Фоюаню о том, что у нет желания заниматься делами.
Мастер Фоюань сострадательно стал его уговаривать. После того как монах ушёл, Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Посвятить своё тело и сознание мириадам миров, это называется отблагодарить за милость Будду!»


*№280
Сознание должно быть свободным и самодостаточным*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления:
«Чтение книг, учёба – это ради того, чтобы стать Буддой и патриархом. Чтение книг – ради распространения Дхармы во благо живых существ. Нужно исправить свои мысли, не надо думать всякую ерунду. Возможность очень редкая. Когда вы постигните сутры, то вы будете радостны, едите ли вы, испражняетесь или мочитесь. Если же вы в своём сознании не будете свободны и самодостаточны, не будете радостны, то будет много проблем».

*
№281
Мал ручеёк, да постоянно течёт*

Ординарец попросил наставлений.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «В гунфу (тренировке) нужна непрерывность подобная малому ручейку, который постоянно течёт».

*
№282
Возможность выступить на сцене*

Мастер Фоюань принял участие в дружественной встрече буддистов Китая, Японии и Кореи, которая проходила в Японии.
По возвращении один монах спросил его: «Учитель, в Японии весело или нет?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Самое весёлое – это когда появляется возможность выступить на сцене».

*№283
Просветлённый монах и знаменитый монах*

Один монах, держа в руках книгу, спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Это написано знаменитым человеком. Стоит ли это читать?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Такой вопрос, да. Просветлённый монах не обязательно бывает знаменитым, а знаменитый не обязательно бывает просветлённым».

_Глава 4.2
Единый вкус чаньской поэзии_

*№284
В чань есть стихи, в стихах есть чань*

Один монах читал сборник чаньских стихов. Мастер Фоюань увидел этот сборник и сказал: «В чаньской поэзии в чань есть стихи, а в стихах есть чань. В стихах мирян слишком много чувств, нет вкуса чань!»

*№285
Сын неба Юньмэнь
云门天子*

三乘教法秋天炯，一片禅心月色高，
步步金莲生极乐，重重花雨若飞毫；
闲居静坐金刚窟，独爱燃灯割截刀，
歇虑忘缘观自在，窗前掩卷听松涛；
反闻自性道方成，所作皆办护己灵，
般若性空无障碍，真如非假亦非真；
实际理体无一法，幻虚佛事无点尘，
翠柳含烟随燕舞，清平乐曲奏和平。

Сын неба Юньмэнь*

Дхарма трёх колесниц сверкает на осеннем небе, 
чаньское сердце возвышенно как цвет луны.
Шаг за шагом золотые лотосы рождаются в стране высшей радости,
дождь как цветы спадает тонкими нитями.
Беззаботно сидит в позе лотоса в алмазном логове и только любит лампу и лезвие для каллиграфии.
Успокоив размышления и забыв о внешних обстоятельствах, созерцает в свободе и самодостаточности,
перед окном закрыл книгу и слушает шум сосен.
Слушая обратно свою собственную природу, обрёл Дао (просветление),
всё, что не делает, реализуется и охраняет свой божественный дух.
Сущность праджни пуста и не имеет препятствий, Таковость не ложная и не настоящая.
В действительной сущности нет ни одной Дхармы, но в иллюзорных буддийских ритуалах нет мирской пыли.
Зелёные ивы в дымке танцуют вслед за ласточками, 
чистая и спокойная мелодия поёт о мире.

Это стихотворение Мастера Фоюаня упасака Минчжи переложил на музыку и она была исполнена хором «Тигры», тронув сердца многих слушателей.
В этом произведении Мастера Фоюаня показан высший уровень чань-буддизма, полное совершенство Запредельного. В нём очень глубоко проявлены идеи и стиль школы Юньмэнь.

Излагаемая как искусное средство Дхарма трёх колесниц в сердце Мастера Фоюаня подобна богатым сверкающим осенним краскам. Его чистое, незагрязнённое чаньское сердце подобно высокой и чистой осенней луне. Им было остановлено время и пространство, но, тем не менее, Он превосходит время и пространство. Его шаги, подобные золотым лотосам, не покидают здесь и сейчас и наполнены радостью Дхармы. Те, кому посчастливилось видеть Мастера Фоюаня, знают: Он ходил, как будто летал энергичной походкой……Глубина его взгляда заставляла людей пугаться……Его сострадательная улыбка заставляла людей рыдать……
В фразе «Беззаботно сидит в позе лотоса в алмазном логове и только любит лампу и лезвие для каллиграфии» говорится о том, что сострадательные наставления Мастера Фоюаня выражались только как радостное послание в форме каллиграфии, выполненной одним взмахом кисти. Он относился к людям с предельной чистотой, делал дела, полностью исполняя свой долг, живя здесь и сейчас.
На горе сострадания монастыря Юньмэнь шумят сосны, разносится благоухание чайного дерева, а вода в горной реке чиста, прозрачна и прохладна. И всё это не покидает здесь и сейчас. Поэтому в стихотворении есть, раскрывающие этот внутренний мир, строки:
«Слушая обратно свою собственную природу, обрёл Дао (просветление), 
В иллюзорных буддийских ритуалах нет мирской пыли. 
Зелёные ивы в дымке танцуют вслед за ласточками, 
чистая и спокойная мелодия поёт о мире».

Примечание:
Сын неба Юньмэнь* – изречение, принятое в чанском «лесу», образно показывает стиль школы Юньмэнь. Когда в школе Чань сравнивали разные стили разных школ часто говорили о сыне неба Юньмэне, о  генерале Линьцзи и простолюдине Цаодуне.
1.	Сын неба Юньмэнь. Методы привлечения и ведения учеников в школе Юньмэнь подобны приказам Сына неба (Императора). Одним разом разрешаются все кармические обстоятельства и механизмы, поэтому не требуется переспрашивать и снова отвечать. Человек оказывается в положении, когда не остаётся никаких сомнений и колебаний.
2.	Генерал Линьцзи. Стилем Линьцзи являлся взаимный обмен в качестве сокровенного механизма. Поэтому часто учитель и ученик в школе Линьцзи взаимно обменивались коанами, острыми фразами, меняя «хозяина» положения на «гостя». Использовали они это спонтанно и непринуждённо, живо, но строго. Проявлялся сокровенный механизм жизни и «убийства», даяния и отбирания, которые подобны окрикам на свою армию генерала.
3.	Простолюдин Цаодун. Стиль школы Цаодун сокрытый и наполненный. Поэтому методы ведения учеников подобны тому, как крестьянин молча пашет землю в поле. (из шастры о десяти положениях школ чань-буддизма, Хуай Аньго, том 5)

*№286
Сокровенное сердце Нирваны*

Однажды, ординарец Лайхао читал каллиграфическую надпись, подаренную ему Мастером Фоюанем. На ней было написано:
 «Это «Я» никогда не рождалось и не умирало, поэтому непостижимо. Поэтому и называется Мяосинь («сокровенное сердце» – второе имя Мастера Фоюаня)»

*№287
Не иметь сознания (не думать о) в отношении объектов*

Один монах написал стихотворение (в каждой строке китайских стихов содержится одинаковое количество иероглифов):
圆圆缺缺几时休，代谢无穷费运筹。
莫若六根门户闭，乾坤寂寂月光稠。
Полное, ущербное, полное, ущербное - когда этот процесс остановится,
Изменения неисчерпаемы, поэтому очень трудоёмко планировать.
Лучше закрыть двери шести органов чувств, и тогда явления Инь и Ян успокоятся и свет луны станет наполненным.

Прочитав это стихотворение, Мастер Фоюань написал в ответ своё стихотворение:
风花雪月一时休，那管春秋运与筹。
只要无心于万物，乾坤任转自然稠。
Цветы на ветру и луна на снегу в мгновение успокоились, зачем тогда планировать о весне или об осени.
Если нет сознания в отношении всех вещей, то явления Инь и Ян будут сами взаимопревращаться и естественно прибудет наполненность.

*№288 
Гатха шести подобий*
(стихотворение из Алмазной сутры)

Один упасака написал стихотворение из Алмазной сутры и передал его Учителю:

一切有为法，如梦幻泡影。
如露亦如电，应作如是观。
«Все дхармы деяния подобны сну, миражу, пузырям на воде, подобны тени, росе и молнии. Нужно так их созерцать».

Мастер Фоюань написал ему в ответ следующее стихотворение:
一切有为法，富贵与荣华。
因缘所作成，应正当掌握。
«Все дхармы деяния, богатства и процветания создаются причинами и следствиями. Ими нужно должным образом овладевать».


*№289
Услышать и очиститься*

Один монах любил школу Чистой земли и главу «Всеобщие врата» из Лотосовой сутры (о Бодхисаттве Гуаньинь). Он попросил Мастера Фоюаня сделать каллиграфическую надпись.
Мастер Фоюань написал: 
心净佛土净，真理妙难伦。
观音微妙法，清净在耳闻。
Когда чисто сознание, чиста земля Будды. Истина сокровенна и несравненна.
Тончайшая Дхарма Гуаньинь, чиста, когда её услышишь.


*№290
Вьетнамские добро и счастье*

Один вьетнамский бхикшу пришёл к Мастеру Фоюаню и попросил написать для него парную надпись, начинающуюся с иероглифов добро и счастье.
Мастер Фоюань написал:
善财童子参知识，福城东际拜文殊
«Добрый отрок навестил учителя, в городе счастья на востоке он простирается перед Маньчжушри».

*№291
То, что хранится в земле сознания*

Один монах любил рецитировать сутру Бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи. Он попросил Мастера Фоюаня сделать для него каллиграфическую надпись по этой сутре. Мастер Фоюань написал стихотворение:
心地藏诸种，三毒灭善根。
慈悲度一切，菩萨愿无边。

«В земле сознания хранятся семена. Три яда уничтожают добрые корни.
С состраданием освобождать всех, таково безграничное пожелание Бодхисаттвы».

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Окончательный текст перевода размещён на дзэн-портале:
http://www.dzen-portal.info/
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/dharma/dharma.html

----------

